# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تاپیک جامع معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی

## artim

*سلام
هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی برای سه گروه ازمایشی ریاضی. تجربی. انسانی هست
هر کاربری درباره هر رشته اطلاعاتی بخواد کافیه اون رشته نوشته بشه بنده و سایر دوستان سعی میکنیم اطلاعات جامع و کاملی از اون رشته در اختیارش قرار بدیم
لطفا گپ خونه نشه
لطفا اطلاعات رو بر اساس شنیده ها و برداشت های شخصی در اختیار دیگران قرار ندهید
نظر سنجی هم داریم برای سه رشته نظری
درضمن اگه تراز کانونی قبولی در رشته مورد نظر هم میخواین اعلام کنین همراه با درخواست معرفی رشتتون
ممنون از همگی
* :Yahoo (1): 


لطفا یک رشته رو درخواست بفرمایید

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

رادیولوژی

+روانشناسی

----------


## artim

> رادیولوژی
> 
> +روانشناسی


*تكنولوژی پرتوشناسی (رادیولوژی )
**
 با تولد این تكنولوژی، بشر از پوست و گوشت گذشت و به اعماق شگفت‌انگیز بدن انسان راه یافت و توانست اجزای بدن را بیشتر در معرض دید و بررسی قراردهد.سخن از دانش‌ رادیولوژی تشخیصی است كه در سال‌های اخیر بسرعت پیشرفت كرده و امكانات تشخیص پزشكی را به طور غیرقابل تصوری به پیش رانده است. بی‌شك به كارگیری این دانش‌، نیاز به تخصص ویژه‌ دارد؛**تخصصی كه در رشته تكنولوژی پرتوشناسی آموزش داده می‌شود. به عبارت دیگر، رشته تكنولوژی پرتوشناسی، نحوه تصویربرداری از اعضای مختلف بدن را برای تشخیص پزشكی آموزش می‌دهد.دانشجویان این رشته در ابتدا دروس پایه از قبیل فیزیك، آناتومی و فیزیولوژی را مطالعه می‌كنند و سپس دروس تخصصی تصویربرداری پزشكی را می‌آموزند و در همین زمینه با دستگاه‌های تصویربرداری و نحوه كارشان آشنا می‌شوند و پس از 2 سال می‌توانند به عنوان كاردان تصویربرداری، در بخش‌های رادیولوژی شروع به كار كنند.گفتنی است كه اگر مسؤول تكنولوژی رادیولوژی، آموزش لازم را ندیده باشد علاوه بر اینكه پرتوگیری بیمار را بالا می‌برد و به او آسیب می‌رساند، تصاویر مناسبی نیز از اعضای بدن تهیه نمی‌كند. در نتیجه، دكتر رادیولوژیست نمی‌تواند تفسیر مناسبی از تصاویر داشته و از روی آنها تشخیص پزشكی دهد.**تفاوت توانمندی‌های كاردان و كارشناس این رشته نیز در آن است كه در تكنولوژی پرتوشناسی از دستگاه‌های متفاوتی استفاده می‌شود و از اعضای مختلف بدن تصویربرداری می‌گردد. برخی از این تصویربرداری‌ها ساده است؛ مثل تصویربرداری از دست، پا و انگشتان، اما برخی از تصویربرداری‌ها تداخلی است؛ مثل تصویربرداری از سیستم‌ گوارش، عروق و ادرار كه این‌گونه‌ تصویربرداری‌ها، اختصاصی و نسبتاً دشوار می‌باشد و نیاز به دانش ویژه دارد. در این میان تصویربرداری‌های ساده بر عهده فارغ‌التحصیلان كاردانی و تصویربرداری‌های تخصصی و كار با دستگاه‌های m.r.i و c.p بر عهده فارغ‌التحصیلان كارشناسی است.
**
درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:**دروس پایه:**فیزیك عمومی، تشریح، فیزیولوژی انسان، بهداشت عمومی
**
دروس اصلی:**كمك‌های اولیه و مراقبت از بیمار در بخش پرتوشناسی، تشریح استخوان و مفاصل، اصطلاحات پرتوشناسی و ترمینولوژی پزشكی.

**دروس تخصصی:**فیزیك پرتوها، فیزیك پرتوشناسی تشخصیص، رادیوبیولوژی و حفاظت در برابر پرتوهای یون‌ساز، روش‌های پرتوگاری، رادیوگرافی با ماده حاجب، اصول تاریكخانه، اصول نگهداری و تعمیرات مقدماتی دستگاه‌های پرتوشناسی، ارزیابی تكنیكی فیلم‌های پرتونگاری، كارآموزی بیمارستانی.
**
توانایی‌های لازم :**كار رادیولوژیست، یك كار بیمارستانی است. از همین رو دانشجوی این رشته باید حس كار در بیمارستان و با بیماران را داشته باشد. همچنین باید بتواند درس‌هایی را كه در طول تحصیل به صورت تئوری فرا گرفته، در كار عملی مورد استفاده قرار دهد و در نهایت لازم است كه در درس‌های زیست‌شناسی، ریاضی و فیزیك توانمند باشد. تسلط به درس‌های ریاضی و فزیك تا جایی مهم است كه برخی از استادان رادیولوژی معتقدند كه دانشجوی این رشته باید از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی ریاضی و فنی انتخاب گردد. زیرا بدون آگاهی از اصول فیزیك كه بر مبنای آن، كار تصویر‌برداری انجام می‌گیرد، امكان اشتباه در این كار وجود دارد.
**
موقعیت شغلی در ایران :**كار رادیولوژیست در مقطع كاردانی و كارشناسی یك كار اجرایی است. البته كاردان این رشته بیشتر تصویربرداری ساده مثل تصویربرداری از دست، پا و انگشتان را انجام می‌دهد و كارشناسان این رشته تصویربرداری اختصاصی یا تصویربرداری تداخلی مانند تصویربرداری از دستگاه گوارش یا عروق را بر عهده دارند. در ضمن كار با دستگاه‌هایی مثل توموگرافی و mri در محدوده فعالیت كارشناس این رشته است.در كل فارغ‌التحصیلان كاردانی این رشته در مؤسسه‌های تصویرنگاری و بیمارستان‌ها می‌توانند به عنوان مسؤول آماده‌سازی دستگاه‌های مختلف رادیوگرافی، انجام عمل رادیولوژی، ظهور و ثبت كلیشه‌های رادیوگرافی فعالیت كنند.*

----------


## artim

> رادیولوژی
> 
> +روانشناسی


*رشته روانشناسي در مقطع کارشناسي داراي 4 گرايش باليني، آموزش کودکان استثنايي، صنعتي و سازماني و عمومي است. 

روانشناسي باليني خدمات تشخيص و درماني(روان درماني) را به افرادي که دچار رفتارهاي نابهنجاري مثل افسردگي، اضطراب ، وسواس و غيره هستند، ارائه مي دهد که اين خدمات در سه زمينه تشخيص، درمان و پيشنهاد روشهايي براي پيشگيري از معضلات و نابهنجاري هاي رفتاري ارائه مي شود.

روانشناسي صنعتي و سازماني نيز يافته هاي روانشناسي را در تمام محيط هاي کاري به کار مي برد يعني درباره اين که محيط کار بايد چگونه باشد تا بهترين بازدهي را داشته باشد و يا چه متغيرهايي در ارتباط بين کارفرما و کارگر موثر است و چه عواملي باعث عدم تفاهم بين کارفرما و کارگر مي شود، مطالعه مي کند. 
روانشناسي عمومي نيز به مطالعه کليات روانشناسي مي پردازد و روانشناسي و آموزش کودکان استثنايي کاربرد يافته هاي روانشناسي در رابطه با کودکان استثنايي(تيزهوشان و معلولين جسماني) است. 
درس هاي اين رشته در طول تحصيل: 

**دروس مشترک بين همه ي گرايشها:**
روانشناسي عمومي، علم النفس از ديدگاه دانشمندان اسلامي، آمار توصيفي، فيزيولوژي عمومي، کليات فلسفه، مباني جامعه شناسي، روانشناسي احساس و ادراک، متون روانشناسي به زبان خارجي، آمار استنباطي، روش تحقيق در روانشناسي، روانشناسي فيزيولوژيک، روانشناسي تجربي، روانشناسي رشد، روانشناسي يادگيري، روانشناسي تربيتي، روانشناسي اجتماعي، روانسنجي، انگيزش و هيجان، شخصيت، آسيب شناسي رواني، بهداشت رواني، روانشناسي مرضي کودک، تاريخچه و مکاتب روانشناسي.

**دروس تخصصي گرايش روانشناسي باليني:**
کاربرد مقدماتي روشهاي تشخيص باليني، کاربرد مقدماتي روشهاي درمان مصاحبه، سمينار مسائل روانشناسي باليني در جهان و ايران، پژوهشهاي عملي در روانشناسي باليني، روانشناسي پويايي گروه، کليات روانپزشکي، بررسي مقدماتي نظريه هاي روان درماني، روانشناسي مشاوره و راهنمايي، روانشناسي کودکان استثنايي. 

**دروس تخصصي گرايش روانشناسي عمومي:**
طرحهاي پژوهشهاي آزمايشگاهي، مقدمات نور و بسيکولوژي، ارزشيابي شخصيت، روانشناسي مشاوره و راهنمايي، روانشناسي هوش و سنجش آن، تفکر و زبان، روانشناسي پويايي گروه، روانشناسي کودکان استثنايي، سمينار در مسائل روانشناسي عمومي، اختلالات يادگيري، روانشناسي جنايي، پژوهشهاي عملي در روانشناسي عمومي.

**دروس تخصصي گرايش روانشناسي استثنايي:**
روانشناسي مشاوره و راهنمايي، نظريه ها و کاربرد آزمونهاي شناختي، روانشناسي کودکان تيزهوش و روشهاي آموزشهاي آنها، روانشناسي کودکان عقب مانده و روشهاي آموزش آنها، اختلالات تکلم و گفتار درماني، روانشناسي تدريس به کودکان ناشنوا، روانشناسي تدريس به کودکان نابينا، متون روانشناسي کودکان استثنايي به زبانهاي خارجي، بهداشت رواني کودکان استثنايي و خانواده، زمينه پيشگيري از تولد کودکان عقب افتاده، روانشناسي کودکان ناسازگار، روشهاي تغيير و اصلاح رفتار کودکان، سمينار مسائل کودکان استثنايي در جهان و ايران، پژوهشهاي عملي در روانشناسي و آموزش کودکان استثنايي. 

**توانايي هاي لازم:**
زيست شناسي و شيمي در اين رشته اهميت بسياري دارد و بايد پايه علوم زيستي دانشجوي اين رشته قوي باشد. به همين دليل امروزه دانشجويان اين رشته از بين دو گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني و علوم تجربي پذيرفته مي شوند. از سوي ديگر آمار و رياضي در اين رشته کاربرد وسيعي دارد. بالاخره در اين رشته زبان انگليسي اهميت زيادي دارد.
دانشجوي اين رشته بايد نسبت به اطراف و جامعه خود ديد عميقي داشته باشد تا بتواند ظرافتهاي رفتاري افراد را درک کرده و در نهايت به ويژگي هاي رواني افراد پي ببرد.
**موقعيت شغلي در ايران:**
امروزه روانشناسي با همه جنبه هاي زندگي ما ارتباط دارد و هر اندازه که جامعه پيچيده تر شود، روانشناسي نيز نقش مهمتري در حل مسائل آدمي بر عهده مي گيرد. اين به معناي فرصت هاي شغلي متنوع و گسترده براي فارغ التحصيلان رشته روانشناسي است.
به گفته کارشناسان اين رشته، آينده روانشناسي در کشور ما روشن و اميدبخش است و فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته بايد آينده خود را در فردا ببينند. چون کشور ما يکي از کشورهاي در حال توسعه است و بدون بهره گيري از شاخه هاي مختلف روانشناسي نمي تواند توسعه همه جانبه داشته باشد. از سوي ديگر کشور ما، کشور جواني است و امروزه يکي از دغدغه هاي خانواده ها حفظ بهداشت رواني و بالا بردن سطح دانش فرزندانشان مي باشد که اين دو مهم نيز به ياري شاخه هاي مختلف روانشناسي از جمله روانشناسي رشد و روانشناسي تربيتي امکان پذير است. اما امروزه نيز فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته در درجه اول جذب آموزش و پرورش مي شوند و يا در شرکتها و سازمانها به عنوان کارشناس روانشناسي فعاليت مي کنند و عده اي نيز به عنوان دستيار متخصص روانشناسي باليني و يا روانپزشک مشغول به کار هستند.*

----------


## -ava-

پروتزدندان

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

رشته هایی که توش فیزیک دارن اونم زیاد مثل عمران و مکناینک چی داریم ؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

خودم به عمران رای دادم

----------


## artim

> پروتزدندان


*هدف این رشته تربیت متخصصان موردنیاز لابراتوارهای دندانپزشکی مراکز آموزشی، درمانی دولتی و خصوصی است. افرادی که با ساختن عضو مصنوعی برای کار ثابت مانند دندان مصنوعی (دندانپزشک، قالب دندان را تهیه می‌کند و متخصص پروتزهای دندانی براساس قالب، دندان را می‌سازد) و عضو مصنوعی برای کار متحرک مانند پلاک‌های ارتودنسی در لابراتورهای دندانسازی و کلینیک‌های دندانپزشکی حضوری فعال دارند.

توانایی‌های لازم :
تکنسین‌ پروتزهای دندانی کاری حساس ودقیق است و نیاز به دستانی توانمند و ماهر دارد. در این رشته دروس فیزیک، شیمی و زیست‌شناسی دارای اهمیت است و در نهایت داوطلبان باید توجه داشته باشند که هدف این رشته تربیت تکنسین متخصص و کارآمد است و از همین رو، این رشته تنها در مقطع کاردانی ارائه می‌شود.

موقعیت شغلی در ایران :
با توجه به توانمندی‌هایی که دانشجوی این رشته در طی تحصیل کسب می‌کند، براحتی می‌تواند جذب بازار کار شده و شغل مناسبی به دست بیاورد.فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته می‌توانند هم به صورت مستقل اقدام به تأسیس لابراتور کنند و هم در کلینیک‌های دندانپزشکی فعالیت نمایند زیرا هر دندانپزشک عمومی یا ارتودنتسیت بری ساخت دندان مصنوعی یا قالب‌های ارتودنسی باید با یک تکنسین پروتزهای دندانی فعالیت کند.

درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :
بیوشیمی نظری، آناتومی دندان نظری و عملی، آسیب‌شناسی، میکروب‌شناسی نظری و عملی، بافت‌شناسی نظری و عملی، آناتومی عمومی نظری و عملی، بهداشت خانواده، فیزیک، پروتز کامل نظری و عملی، پروتز پارسیل، ارتودنسی نظری و عملی، استاتیک نظری و عملی، اوکلوژن نظری و عملی، لابراتوار اختصاصی، پروتزهای اطفال و ارتودنسی نظری و عملی، مواد دندان نظری و عملی.
*

----------


## nurse1997

دوستان فقط خاهشا اطلاعاتی ک می دین کاملا قابل اطمینان باشن...چون خیلی ها بر اساس اطلاعات شما تصمیم گیری می کنن

----------


## artim

> رشته هایی که توش فیزیک دارن اونم زیاد مثل عمران و مکناینک چی داریم ؟



در ايران هر كاري كه ، به هر نوعي از سازه‌هاي ساختماني و غير ساختماني مربوط شود به رشته عمران بر‌مي‌گردد. ساختمان سازی، سدسازي، كارهاي جاده و مجاري انتقال آب يا فاضلاب همه از اين دسته هستند.گرايش راه و ساختمان و گرايش آب و نقشه برداري از گرايش‌هاي اصلي اين رشته مهم به شمار مي‌روند.نام مهندسي عمران از واژه Civil Engineering اقتباس شده.
*درسهاي رشته :*


رديف
نام درس

1
آب‌هاي زيرزميني

2
آزمايشگاه روسازي

3
آزمايشگاه ژئوتكنيك

4
آزمايشگاه فيزيك 1

5
آزمايشگاه مقاومت مصالح

6
آزمايشگاه مكانيك خاك

7
آزمايشگاه مكانيك سيالات

8
آلودگي هوا و روش‌هاي كنترل

9
آمار و احتمالات مهندسي

10
اجزاء محدود مقدماتي

11
استاتيك

12
اصول مديريت ساخت

13
اصول مهندسي بندر

14
اصول مهندسي پل

15
اصول مهندسي ترافيك

16
اصول مهندسي تصفيه آب و فاضلاب

17
اصول مهندسي تونل

18
اصول مهندسي زلزله

19
اصول مهندسي ژئوتكنيك

20
اصول مهندسي سد

21
اصول مهندسي فرودگاه

22
اقتصاد مهندسي

23
اقتصاد مهندسي و منابع آب

24
بارگذاري

25
برنامه نويسي كامپيوتر

26
بناهاي آبي

27
بهينه‌سازي سازه‌ها

28
پروژه بتن آرمه

29
پروژه تخصصي

30
پروژه راهسازي

31
پروژه سازه‌هاي فولادي

32
تاسيسات مكانيكي و برقي

33
تحليل سازه‌ها 1

34
تحليل سازه‌ها 2

35
تحليل قابليت اعتماد سازه‌ها

36
ترموديناميك عمومي

37
ترميم ساختمانها

38
ترميم و نگهداري راه

39
ديناميك

40
راه آهن

41
راهسازي

42
رسم فني و نقشه‌كشي ساختمان

43
روسازي راه

44
روش‌هاي اجرايي ساختمان

45
رياضي عمومي 1

46
رياضي عمومي 2

47
زبان تخصصي

48
زمين‌شناسي مهندسي

49
سازه‌هاي بتن آرمه 1

50
سازه‌هاي بتن آرمه 2

51
سازه‌هاي بنايي

52
سازه‌هاي چوبي

53
سازه‌هاي فولادي 1

54
سازه‌هاي فولادي 2

55
سازه‌هاي مدفون

56
سدهاي كوتاه

57
شيمي عمومي

58
شيمي و ميكروبيولوژي اب و فاضلاب

59
طراحي معماري

60
فاضلاب صنعتي

61
فتوگرامتري

62
فيزيك 1

63
فيزيك 2

64
ماشين آلات راهسازي

65
ماشين‌آلات ساختماني

66
ماشين‌هاي آبي

67
مباني GIS و كاربرد آن در منابع آب

68
مترو و برآورد پروژه

69
محاسبات عددي

70
مصالح ساختماني

71
معادلات ديفرانسيل

72
مقاومت مصالح 1

73
مقاومت مصالح 2

74
مهندسي آب و فاضلاب و پروژه

75
مهندسي پي

76
مهندسي ترابري

77
مهندسي زهكشي

78
مهندسي سيستم‌ها

79
مكانيك خاك

80
مكانيك خاك 2

81
مكانيك سيالات

82
هيدرولوژي آماري و پروژه

83
هيدرولوژي مهندسي

84
هيدروليك و آزمايشگاه

85
كارآموزي

86
كاربرد كامپيوتر در مهندسي عمران










*بازار كار :*
زمينه‌‌هاي كاري اين رشته شامل سه موضوع زير است:

*الف-* طراحي و مشاوره: اين زمينه كاري، شامل طرح يا مشورت در طراحي يك پروژه است. همان طور كه به نظر مي رسد، اين نوع زمينه‌كاري به تجربه زياد و مفيد و همچنين به تخصص كافي نياز دارد و معمولاً اين وظيفه بر عهده متخصصين مجرب است. كسي كه چنين وظيفه‌اي به عهده مي‌گيرد، عمدتاً با كار‌هاي دفتري و كار با نقشه‌هاي مختلف سروكار خواهد داشت.
*
ب-* پيمانكاري و اجرا: اين وظيفه به سختي وظيفه مشاوره نيست و آن تخصص لازم را ندارد يك مجري، طرح و نقشة در نظر گرفته شده براي يك پروژه دريافت مي‌كند و فقط وظيفه‌اش اين خواهد بود كه طرح را به خوبي اجرا كند. البته اكثر مشكلات سازنده‌اي در همين بخش است، چرا كه ممكن است نقشه‌هاي بسيار خوبي طراحي شود و سازه‌ها از نظر طراحي بدون عيب و نقص باشند، اما كار در اجرا به درستي انجام نگيرد. به همين جهت سازه‌هاي ساخته شده معمولاً بي عيب و نقص است.
*
ج-* نظارت: مهندس ناظر وظيفه دارد از طرف كارفرما ، نظارت بر حسن انجام كارها را بر عهده بگيرد و همچنين وظيفه هماهنگي بين كار‌ها و افراد مختلف را به انجام برساند.براي آشنائي بيشتر با زمينه‌هاي كاري گرايش‌هاي مهندس عمران به مثال زير توجه كنيد.در پروژه‌هاي بزرگ معمولاً يك گروه از مهندسان با گرايش‌ها و سطح تخصص‌هاي مختلف كار مي‌كنند تا پروژه طراحي و اجرا شود. به عنوان مثال، در ساخت يك سد، ابتدا بحث طراحي آن مطرح است. گرايش منابع آب تعيين مي‌كند كه سد اگر در جايي خاص احداث شود، وضع آب پشت آن چطور خواهد بود و سد كجا احداث شود، بهتر است.گرايش هيدروليك و سازه هيدروليكي، به كمك گرايش سازه، وظيفه طراحي ساختمان اين سد را بر عهده دارند. گرايش زلزله، وظيفه ايمني سازي سد در برابر زلزله و تغيير طرح سازه آن به نحوي كه در برابر زلزله مقاوم باشد و گرايش خاك و پي، وظيفه بررسي پي و تكيه‌گاههاي سد و ميزان دوام آنها را بر عهده دارد و سرانجام در هنگام اجرا، يك نقشه بردار وظيفه اجراي دقيق بخشهاي مختلف سد و تعيين محل دقيق احداث آن و مثلاً محل دقيق تكيه‌گاهها و پي‌ها را به عهده دارد. دست آخر، همه اين مهندسان به كمك تعداد زيادي از مهندسان رشته‌هاي ديگر مثل مهندسان مكانيك و برق، كار ساخت بدنة سد و نصب تجهيزات مربوط به آن را به انجام خواهند رسانيد.

شايان ذكر است كه گرايش هاي هيدروليك سازه هيدروليكي، منابع آب، سازه، زلزله و خاك و پي كه در اينجا نام برده شدند، جزء گرايش‌هاي مهندسي عمران در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد هستند.

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> *تكنولوژی پرتوشناسی (رادیولوژی )
> **
>  با تولد این تكنولوژی، بشر از پوست و گوشت گذشت و به اعماق شگفت‌انگیز بدن انسان راه یافت و توانست اجزای بدن را بیشتر در معرض دید و بررسی قراردهد.سخن از دانش‌ رادیولوژی تشخیصی است كه در سال‌های اخیر بسرعت پیشرفت كرده و امكانات تشخیص پزشكی را به طور غیرقابل تصوری به پیش رانده است. بی‌شك به كارگیری این دانش‌، نیاز به تخصص ویژه‌ دارد؛**تخصصی كه در رشته تكنولوژی پرتوشناسی آموزش داده می‌شود. به عبارت دیگر، رشته تكنولوژی پرتوشناسی، نحوه تصویربرداری از اعضای مختلف بدن را برای تشخیص پزشكی آموزش می‌دهد.دانشجویان این رشته در ابتدا دروس پایه از قبیل فیزیك، آناتومی و فیزیولوژی را مطالعه می‌كنند و سپس دروس تخصصی تصویربرداری پزشكی را می‌آموزند و در همین زمینه با دستگاه‌های تصویربرداری و نحوه كارشان آشنا می‌شوند و پس از 2 سال می‌توانند به عنوان كاردان تصویربرداری، در بخش‌های رادیولوژی شروع به كار كنند.گفتنی است كه اگر مسؤول تكنولوژی رادیولوژی، آموزش لازم را ندیده باشد علاوه بر اینكه پرتوگیری بیمار را بالا می‌برد و به او آسیب می‌رساند، تصاویر مناسبی نیز از اعضای بدن تهیه نمی‌كند. در نتیجه، دكتر رادیولوژیست نمی‌تواند تفسیر مناسبی از تصاویر داشته و از روی آنها تشخیص پزشكی دهد.**تفاوت توانمندی‌های كاردان و كارشناس این رشته نیز در آن است كه در تكنولوژی پرتوشناسی از دستگاه‌های متفاوتی استفاده می‌شود و از اعضای مختلف بدن تصویربرداری می‌گردد. برخی از این تصویربرداری‌ها ساده است؛ مثل تصویربرداری از دست، پا و انگشتان، اما برخی از تصویربرداری‌ها تداخلی است؛ مثل تصویربرداری از سیستم‌ گوارش، عروق و ادرار كه این‌گونه‌ تصویربرداری‌ها، اختصاصی و نسبتاً دشوار می‌باشد و نیاز به دانش ویژه دارد. در این میان تصویربرداری‌های ساده بر عهده فارغ‌التحصیلان كاردانی و تصویربرداری‌های تخصصی و كار با دستگاه‌های m.r.i و c.p بر عهده فارغ‌التحصیلان كارشناسی است.
> **
> درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:**دروس پایه:**فیزیك عمومی، تشریح، فیزیولوژی انسان، بهداشت عمومی
> **
> دروس اصلی:**كمك‌های اولیه و مراقبت از بیمار در بخش پرتوشناسی، تشریح استخوان و مفاصل، اصطلاحات پرتوشناسی و ترمینولوژی پزشكی.
> 
> **دروس تخصصی:**فیزیك پرتوها، فیزیك پرتوشناسی تشخصیص، رادیوبیولوژی و حفاظت در برابر پرتوهای یون‌ساز، روش‌های پرتوگاری، رادیوگرافی با ماده حاجب، اصول تاریكخانه، اصول نگهداری و تعمیرات مقدماتی دستگاه‌های پرتوشناسی، ارزیابی تكنیكی فیلم‌های پرتونگاری، كارآموزی بیمارستانی.
> ...


سوال اصلیم اینه که کسی ک رادیولوژی قبول میشه نمیتونه مطب بزنه؟

وباید پزشکی بخونه بعدش واسه تخصص بره داخل این رشته که بتونه مطب بزنه؟

متخصص مغز و اعصاب

----------


## artim

> سوال اصلیم اینه که کسی ک رادیولوژی قبول میشه نمیتونه مطب بزنه؟
> 
> وباید پزشکی بخونه بعدش واسه تخصص بره داخل این رشته که بتونه مطب بزنه؟
> 
> متخصص مغز و اعصاب



*باید ابتدا مدرک پزشکی عمومی را گرفته و سپس در دوره دستیاری تخصصی رادیولوژی ادامه تحصیل بدی برای تاسیس مطب*

----------


## Harem93

علوم کامپیوتر

----------


## hamed70t

مهندسی برق گرایش قدرت 

اطلاعاتی که میتونم بهتون بدم درس هاش هست ، مهم ترین درس هاش اینان 

فیزیک 1 و 2 ، ریاضی 1 و 2 ؛ الکترونیک 1 و 2 ؛ مدار های منطقی ؛ ریاضیات مهندسی ؛ الکترومغناطیس ؛ ماشین های الکتریکی 1 و 2 و 3 ؛ بررسی سیستم های انتقال قدرت 1 و 2 ؛ تولید و نیروگاه ؛ رله و حفاظت ؛ عایق و فشار قوی ؛ ابزار دقیق 

اینا شاه درس های رشته ی مهندسی برق قدرت هستن

----------


## artim

> علوم کامپیوتر


دانشجوی علوم کامپیوتر باید به ریاضیات علاقه مند و مسلط باشد. چون ریاضیات به طور گسترده ای (از منطق گرفته تا آمار) در این رشته مطرح میشود. در ضمن دانشجوی علوم کامپیوتر باید اطلاعات عمومی خوبی داشته باشد و پس از فارغ التحصیلی نیز از مطالعه و تحقیق دست نکشد. چون، دانشجوی این رشته در طی تحصیل تنها اطلاعات پایه ای و کلی را فرا می گیرد؛ اطلاعاتی که به او دید و جهت می دهد. اما اگر فردی بخواهد در بازار کار حضوری فعال داشته باشد، باید خودش تلاش کند و هیچ وقت به مطالعه و تحقیق پشت نکند.

نکات تکمیلی
تفاوت رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر با رشته علوم کامپیوتر چیست؟

بطور کلی در غالب دانشگاههای مهم دنیا فارغ التحصیلان علوم کامپیوتر در دو مکان تربیت می شوند. یکی در دانشکده فنی یا در دانشکده مهندسی برق یا در دانشکده مهندسی کامپیوتر است که بیشتر جنبه های سخت افزاری و همچنین طراحی و ساخت و نگهداری و الکترونیکی را شامل می شود. دیگری در دانشکده های ریاضی تحت عنوان علوم کامپیوتر تربیت می شوند که سعی می شود افرادی که توان طراحی و تجزیه و تحلیل سیستم ها، برنامه ریزی، طراحی شبکه ها، تحلیل داده ها، تولید نرم افزارها، بانکهای اطلاعاتی، انجام محاسبات علمی، طراحی الگوریتم ها، برنامه نویسی، طراحی شبکه ها، تولید نرم افزارها، بانکهای اطلاعاتی، انجام محاسبات علمی، سیستم های هوشمند، امور انفورماتیکی و غیره را دارند تربیت شوند که بطور وضوح این نوع مهارتها نیازمند داشتن فکر قوی و دانش ریاضی می باشند.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
فارغ التحصیلان رشته علوم کامپیوتر می توانند در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد این رشته یا رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر به ویژه مهندسی نرم افزار یا رشته ریاضی کاربردی شرکت کنند.

رشته های مشابه و نزدیک به این رشته
با توجه به واحدهای ارائه شده در این رشته، مشابهت زیادی بین این رشته و مهندسی های کامپیوتر نرم افزار و سخت افزار دیده می شود. همچنین تا حدودی با رشته های مهندسی برق و علوم ریاضی در ارتباط است.

آینده شغلی و بازار كار
فرصت های شغلی فارغ التحصیل علوم کامپیوتر در مقطع کارشناسی شباهت بسیاری با فارغ التحصیل مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار دارد اما در مقاطع بالاتر، فارغ التحصیلان این رشته بیشتر به حل مسائل تئوریک مطرح شده در علم کامپیوتر می پردازند. همچنین در یک قانون کار استاندارد، به ازای هر چهار نفر مهندس نرم افزار کامپیوتر به یک کارشناس علوم کامپیوتر نیاز است تا مدیریت گروه را بر عهده بگیرد. در ضمن انتخاب راه حل مسائل و حل آنها، همچنین تقسیم الگوریتم هادر بین چهار نفر مهندس نرم افزار و در انتها جمع کردن قسمت های توزیع شده بر عهده فارغ التحصیل علوم کامپیوتر است.در کل نقش فارغ التحصیل علوم کامپیوتر به عنوان مدیر و هماهنگ کننده بسیار مهم و قابل توجه است و به همین دلیل دانشجویان این رشته دروسی در زمینه اصول مدیریت، مبانی اقتصاد و ریاضیات (علم ریاضی در تحلیل مسائل و انتخاب بهترین روش برای دستیابی به هدف بسیار مؤثر است) مطالعه می کنند.
پیش بینی وضعیت آینده رشته در ایران
فارغ التحصیلان رشته علوم کامپیوتر نقش بسیار مهمی را در توسعه کشور خواهند داشت. زیرا با در نظر گرفتن پتانسیلی که در آنها با توجه به مواد درسی و موضوعات مربوط ایجاد می شود می توانند در بسیاری از مراکز بزرگ صنعتی و مراکز تحقیقاتی و سازمانها و شرکت ها و وزارتخانه ها وظایف مهمی را بر عهده گیرند و با شرکت در پروژه های مهم نقش باارزشی را به ویژه در بعد نرم افزاری، محاسباتی، انفورماتیکی، اطلاعاتی و ارتباطاتی و برنامه ریزی داشته باشند. در ضمن فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند حتی برای کشور نه تنها اشتغال ایجاد کنند، بلکه ارزآوری خیلی خوبی هم به ویژه از طریق تولید و فروش نرم افزارهای علمی، آموزشی، تحقیقاتی و محاسباتی، برای کشور داشته باشند. همانطوری که بعضی از کشورهای پیشرفته هم اکنون سالیانه چند میلیارد دلار از این طریق درآمد ارزی دارند.

درس‌های‌این‌رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل‌ :
دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ مشترک‌ در گرایش‌های مختلف علوم کامپیوتر :
ریاضی‌ عمومی‌ ، فیزیک‌ پایه ‌، آمار و احتمال‌، اصول‌ کامپیوتر ، اصول‌ سیستم‌های‌ کامپیوتری‌ ، جبر خطی‌ عددی ‌، ریاضیات‌ گسسته‌ ، آنالیز عددی ‌، ساختمان‌ داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها ، نظریه‌ اتوماتها و زبان‌ها ، کامپایلر ، نظریه‌ محاسبات ‌، اصول‌ طراحی‌ نرم‌افزار ، منطق‌ ، ذخیره‌ و بازیابی‌ اطلاعات ‌، پایگاه‌ داده‌ها ، اصول‌ سیستم‌های‌ عامل‌ ، شبیه‌سازی‌ کامپیوتری‌ ، زبان‌های‌ برنامه‌سازی ‌، اصول‌ مدیریت ‌، مبانی‌ اقتصاد

دروس‌تخصصی‌ گرایش‌محاسبات‌علمی :‌برنامه‌ریزی‌ خطی‌، برنامه‌ریزی‌ غیرخطی‌، نرم‌افزار ریاضی‌، آنالیز عددی‌، طراحی‌ هندسی‌ کامپیوتری

دروس‌تخصصی ‌گرایش‌نظریه لگوریتم‌ها :برنامه‌ریزی‌ پویا ، نظریه‌ گراف ‌، بهینه‌سازی‌ ترکیبی‌ و آنالیز شبکه‌ها ، نظریه‌ کدگذاری ‌، سیستم‌های‌ صفی‌ و مدل‌های‌ کارآیی‌ دروس‌تخصصی ‌گرایش‌سخت‌افزار :مدارهای‌ منطقی ‌، معماری‌ کامپیوتر ، ریزپردازنده

‌ دروس‌تخصصی ‌گرایش سیستم‌های‌اطلاعاتی ‌ :
تحلیل‌ و طراحی‌ سیستم‌های‌ اطلاعاتی‌ ، متدولوژی‌ ساخت‌ سیستم‌های‌ اطلاعاتی ‌، مدیریت‌ پروژه‌های‌ نرم‌افزاری ‌، سیستم‌های‌ اطلاعاتی‌

----------


## ramyar

ریاضیات و کاربردها
+
فیزیک

----------


## artim

> ریاضیات و کاربردها
> +
> فیزیک


*رشته‌ي رياضي*

هر روز چند بار از چهار عمل اصلي استفاده مي‌کنيد؟ مفاهيم هندسي از قبيل طول، مساحت و حجم چقدر در زندگي روزمره شما کاربرد دارد؟ خيابان‌ها و ميدان‌هايي که محل عبور و مرور شما است، ساختماني که در آن زندگي مي‌کنيد و وسايل زندگيتان چه شکلي دارند؟ آيا غير از اين است که همه‌ي آن‌ها از اشکال هندسي هستند يا ترکيبي از اين اشکال مي‌باشند؟ مي‌بينيد که همه‌ي ما در زندگي روزمره‌ي خود، به ميزان زيادي از دانش رياضي استفاده مي‌کنيم؛ از سوي ديگر رياضيات،‌ پايه‌ي علوم و مهندسي است و امروزه همه رشته‌هايي که پايه‌ي علمي دارند، از الگوهاي رياضي استفاده مي‌کنند و در واقع هر چقدر که شغل يک فرد تخصّصي‌تر شود،‌ ميزان رياضياتي که لازم دارد،‌ بيش‌تر مي‌شود. در رشته‌ي‌ رياضي‌ با دو گرايش‌ رياضي‌ محض‌ و کاربردي‌ روبه‌رو هستيم‌. در اين‌ ميان‌ عموماً رياضيات‌ کاربردي‌ را به‌ شاخه‌اي‌ از رياضي‌ مي‌گوييم‌ که‌ کاربرد عملي‌ مشخّصي‌ داشته‌ باشد؛ براي‌ مثال‌ در اقتصاد، کامپيوتر، فيزيک‌ يا آمار و احتمال‌ کاربرد داشته‌ باشد و رياضي‌ محض‌ نيز به‌ شاخه‌اي‌ گفته‌ مي‌شود که‌ به‌ نظريه‌پردازي‌ رياضي‌ مي‌پردازد، امّا بايد توجّه‌ داشت‌ که‌ امروزه‌ اين‌ دو گرايش‌ آن‌چنان‌ درهم‌ ادغام‌ شده‌اند که‌ مرزي‌ را نمي‌توان‌ بين‌ آن‌ها مشخّص‌ کرد. زيرا گاه‌ يک‌ تئوري‌ کاملاً محض‌ وارد مرحله‌ کاربردي‌ شده‌ و چون‌ در عمل‌ با مشکل‌ روبه‌رو مي‌شود، بار ديگر به‌ حوزه‌ي‌ تئوري‌ برمي‌گردد و در نهايت‌ پس‌ از رفع‌ نقايص‌، دوباره‌ وارد مرحله‌‌ي کاربردي‌ مي‌شود؛ يعني‌ يک‌ تعامل‌ و ارتباط‌ دوجانبه‌اي‌ بين‌ رياضي‌ کاربردي‌ و محض‌ وجود دارد.

*توانايي‌ها و شرايط لازم براي تحصيل در اين رشته*
دانشجوي‌ رشته‌ رياضي‌ بايد شخصي‌ صبور و با حوصله‌ باشد و از صرف‌ وقت‌ در حل‌ مسائل‌ دريغ‌ نکند و در کل‌ لازم‌ است‌ که‌ به‌ درس‌ رياضي‌ علاقه‌مند بوده‌ و در دوره‌‌ي متوسطه‌، دانش‌آموز موفّقي‌ در رشته‌ي‌ رياضي‌ باشد. اين‌ رشته‌ نيازمند دانشجوياني‌ است‌ که‌ از نظر ذهني‌، آمادگي‌ جذب‌ ايده‌هاي‌ جديد را داشته‌ باشند و بتوانند الگوها و نظم‌ را درک‌ کرده‌ و مسائل‌ غيرمتعارف‌ را حل‌ کنند. به‌ عبارت‌ ديگر يک‌ روحيه‌‌ي علمي‌، تفکّر انتقادي‌ و توانايي‌ تجزيه‌ و تحليل‌ داشته‌ باشند.

*موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران*
کاربرد رياضي‌ در علوم‌ مختلف‌ انکار ناپذير است‌. براي‌ مثال‌ مبحث‌ آناليز تابعي‌ در مکانيک‌ کوانتومي‌، کاربرد بسيار زيادي‌ دارد يا در بيش‌تر رشته‌هاي‌ مهندسي‌ معادله‌ي‌ «لاپ‌ لاسي‌» که‌ يک‌ معادله‌ي‌ رياضي‌ است‌، مورد استفاده‌ قرار مي‌گيرد. در جامعه‌شناسي‌ نيز نظريه‌ي‌ احتمال‌ و نظريه‌‌ي گروه‌ها نقش‌ بسيار مهمّي‌ ايفا مي‌کند. در کل‌ بايد گفت‌ که‌ همه‌ي‌ صنايع‌، زيرساخت‌ رياضي‌ دارند و به‌همين‌ دليل‌ در همه‌ي‌ مراکز صنعتي‌ و تحقيقاتي‌ دنيا، رياضيدان‌ها در کنار مهندسين‌ و دانشمندان‌ ساير علوم‌، حضوري‌ فعّال‌ دارند و آن‌چه‌ در نهايت‌ ارائه‌ مي‌شود، نتيجه‌ي‌ کار تيمي‌ آن‌ها است‌. در جامعه‌ي‌ ما نيز اگر مشاغل‌ جنبه‌ علمي‌ داشته‌ باشند، قطعاً به‌ تعداد قابل‌ توجّهي‌ رياضيدان‌ نياز خواهيم‌ داشت‌ چون‌ يک‌ رياضيدان‌ مي‌تواند مشکلات‌ را به‌ روش‌ علمي‌ حل‌ کند. البته‌ اين‌ به‌ آن‌ معنا نيست‌ که‌ در حال‌ حاضر هيچ‌ فرصت‌ شغلي‌ براي‌ يک‌ رياضي‌دان‌ وجود ندارد، امّا بايد حضور رياضيدان‌ها در مراکز تحقيقاتي‌ و صنعتي‌ پررنگ‌تر باشد. يک‌ ليسانس‌ رياضي‌ به‌ دليل‌ نظم‌ فکري‌ و بينش‌ عميقي‌ که‌ در طي‌ تحصيل‌ به‌ دست‌ مي‌آورد، مي‌تواند با مطالعه‌ و تلاش‌ شخصي‌ در بسياري‌ از شغل‌ها، حتّي‌ شغل‌هايي‌ که‌ در ظاهر ارتباطي‌ با رياضي‌ ندارد، موفّق‌ گردد*.(اين رشته در دو مقطع دکتراي پيوسته و کارشناسي در آزمون سراسري دانشجو مي‌پذيرد.)
*

*درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل*
*دروس‌ مشترک‌ بين‌ گرايش‌هاي‌ رياضي*
رياضي‌، آناليز، جبر، مباني‌ رياضيات‌، آمار، معادلات‌ ديفرانسيل‌، جبر خطي‌، مباني‌ هندسه‌، توابع‌ مختلط‌، آناليز عددي‌، مباني‌ کامپيوتر، گراف‌، نظريه‌ معادلات‌ ديفرانسيل‌، نظريه‌‌ي اعداد

*دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ رياضي‌ محض‌*
جبر، آناليز، هندسه‌‌ي موضعي‌، توپولوژي‌، هندسه‌، ديفرانسيل‌.

*دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ رياضي‌ کاربردي‌*
تحقيق‌ در عمليات‌، آناليز عددي، فرآيندهاي‌ تصادفي‌، ساختمان‌ داده‌ها، سري‌هاي‌ زماني‌، زبان‌ برنامه‌نويسي‌ پيشرفته‌.

*
معرفي رشته‌ي فيزيک :* 

همان‌طور که مي‌دانيم، هر چيزي که در اطراف خويش مي‌بينيم به طريقي به فيزيک ربط پيدا مي‌کند. هم‌چنين پاسخ به بسياري از سوالهايي را که هميشه ذهن بشر به آن مشغول بوده است، به وسيله‌ي علم فيزيک مي‌توان داد. مثل اين که دنيا چگونه بوجود آمده است؟ از چه تشکيل شده و کوچکترين جزء آن چيست؟ در کل مي‌توان گفت که جهان در بزرگترين مقياس تا ريزترين مقياس در ارتباط با علم فيزيک مي‌باشد. به بيان ديگر علم فيزيک علم زندگي است.

اما آنچه در رشته‌ي فيزيک در حد ليسانس آموزش داده مي شود، عبارت است از فيزيک دبيرستاني به اضافه‌ي فيزيک قرن بيستم. از سوي ديگر مي‌توان گفت که فيزيک در حد ليسانس مفاهيم فيزيک دبيرستاني را عميق تر کرده و طرز برخورد با مسائل فيزيکي را آموزش مي دهد. اين رشته در دوره کارشناسي داراي 6 گرايش اتمي ـ مولکولي، هسته‌اي، حالت جامد، هواشناسي، اختر فيزيک و دبيري است که تعداد واحدهاي تخصصي هريک از اين گرايش ها در دوره کارشناسي بسيار محدود است و به همين دليل گرايش هاي فوق در اين دوره تفاوت محسوسي با يک‌ديگر ندارند. حال هر يک از گرايش‌ها را به اختصار و فيزيک هسته‌اي را به دليل اين‌که رشته‌ي تحصيلي خودم در مقطع کارشناسي است، بيش‌تر توضيح مي‌دهم:


1- اتمي و مولکولي :

فيزيک اتمي به بررسي نقل و انتقال الکترون هاي اطراف هسته مي پردازد و خواص آنها را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد؛ يعني ما در فيزيک اتمي کاري به اين نداريم که هسته از چه تشکيل شده است بلکه هسته براي ما مرکزي با بار مثبت است و بيشتر توجه ما جلب الکترون هاي اطراف هسته مي شود.
اشتغال در  آزمايشگاه هاي تحقيقاتي ليزر و پلاسما – مخابرات – تدريس دروس فيزيک دبيرستان و پيش دانشگاهي


 2- حالت جامد:

گرايش حالت جامد مربوط به سيستم هاي بس ذره اي مخصوصاً جامدات است. ابتدايي ترين کار در اين گرايش بررسي بلورهاي جامدات و خواص اپتيکي، مکانيکي، الکتريکي و صوتي امواجي است که در آن منتشر مي شود. اين بررسي منجر به پديده هاي مختلفي مثل ابر رسانايي، نيمه رسانايي يا پخش و انتقال گرما مي گردد.

اشتغال در مخابرات و يا مراکز تعمير قطعات و دستگاه هاي الکترونيکي که در زمينه رسانا، نيمه رسانا و ابررسانا کار مي کنند- تدريس دروس فيزيک در مقطع دبيرستان و پيش دانشگاهي


 3- هسته اي :

در فيزيک هسته اي، خود هسته، مورد مطالعه قرار مي گيرد؛ يعني متخصصان و دانشمندان بررسي مي کنند که هسته از چه تشکيل شده و چه نيروهايي بين اجزاي هسته حکمفرما است و در نتيجه واکنش هاي انجام شده، چقدر انرژي آزاد مي گردد؟فيزيک هسته‌اي در زمان ما بسيار پيشرفت کرده است، اين رشته ذاتا يک رشته‌ي تجربيست و بيش‌تر روابط آن به صورت تجربي و در آزمايشگاه‌هاي تحقيقاتي به دست مي‌آيند. بيش‌تر دانشجويان اين گرايش در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد يک پايان‌نامه تجربي را مي‌گذارنند. براي مثال بررسي ميزان دز دريافتي براي مواد مختلف و يا بررسي ميزان راديواکيويته خاک يک منطقه، شبيه‌سازي حفاظهاي مختلف براي محافظت در برابر پرتوها، کاليبره کردن دستگاه‌هاي فيزيک هسته‌اي، پرتو درماني و تاثير اشعه‌ها بر روي بدن انسان و کاربردهاي آن در درمان بيماري‌ها.

غير از نيروگاه‌هاي هسته‌اي، اين گرايش فيزيک بازار کار گسترده‌اي دارد. براي مثال سازمان انرژي اتمي و دانشگاه‌هايي که داراي رشته فيزيک هسته‌اي و پزشکي هسته‌اي هستند و يا بيمارستان‌هايي که داراي بخش تحقيقاتي هستند، پتانسيل جذب نيرو در اين زمينه را دارند.
هم‌چنين مراکر صرفا تحقيقاتي نيز از جمله بازارهاي کار اين رشته هستند. مثلا مرکز علوم تحقيقات دانشگاه آزاد واحد تهران، مراکز تحقيقاتي وزارت دفاع (صنايع دفاعي)، راکتور تحقيقاتي دانشگاه تهران که از آن براي تحقيقات و توليد راديو داروها استفاده مي‌شود. چون در حال حاضر بازار داغي در ايران و جهان دارد، مي‌توانيد در يک بخش خوب تحقيقاتي مشغول به کار شويد.

هم‌چنين کارخانجات و يا شرکت‌هاي داروسازي که در زمينه‌ي راديو داروها کار مي‌کنند و يا شرکت‌هايي که در زمينه‌ي واردات و پشتيباني تجهيزات پزشکي هسته‌اي فعاليت مي‌کنند نيز به کارشناس فيزيک هسته‌اي به عنوان کارشناس خريد و يا تجهيزات و يا ارزيابي علمي و يا کاليبراسيون دستگاه‌ها نياز داشته باشند.

 4- فيزيک دبيري:
تدريس دروس فيزيک در مقطع دبيرستان و پيش دانشگاهي

5-هواشناسي:
دو گرايش نجوم و هواشناسي بسيار محدودتر از سه گرايش اتمي – مولکولي، هسته‌اي و حالت جامد ارائه مي‌شود، در اين گرايش اطلاعات پايه‌اي و متنوعي درباره‌ي انواع پديده‌هاي جوي و برخورد علمي با آن‌ها ارائه مي‌شود و هم‌چنين با مطالعه‌يديناميک وضعيت هوا مي‌توان بررسي کرد که شرايط هوا چگونه تغيير کرده و چه پارامترهايي براي ايجاد اين تغيير لازم است؟

6-اخترفيزيک:
سه بخش اصلي آن نجوم رصدي اختر شناسي و کيهان شناسي.
نجوم رصدي:رصد و ثبت پديده اي مختلف نجومي

اختر شناسي :بررسي وضعيت ستارگان و تعيين مرحله ي قرارگيري آن ها

کيهان شناسي :چگونگي ايجاد و تشکيل ساختارهاي کهکشاني مانند خوشه و ابر خوشه ها

----------


## ZOLFA

داروسازی 

اینکه از چه سالی میتونن وارد بازارکار بشن رو هم لطف ذکر کنید

شرایط اینکه داروخونه هم بزنند

 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## artim

> داروسازی 
> 
> اینکه از چه سالی میتونن وارد بازارکار بشن رو هم لطف ذکر کنید
> 
> شرایط اینکه داروخونه هم بزنند


رشته‌هاي تخصصي داروسازي که در حال حاضر در داخل کشور ارائه مي‌شوند عبارت‌اند از: شيمي دارويي، داروسازي، مفردات پزشکي، راديو فارماسي، فارماکولوژي، مواد خوراکي و آب‌شناسي، فرآورده‌هاي آرايشي و بهداشتي، داروسازي بيمارستاني، فرآورده‌هاي بيولوژيک و زهرشناسي.
علاوه بر رشته‌هاي يادشده، فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته‌ي داروسازي عمومي مي‌توانند در تخصص‌هاي علوم پايه‌ي پزشکي نظير: بيوشيمي، ‌انگل‌شناسي پزشکي، ميکروب‌شناسي پزشکي، فيزيولوژي، آمار حياتي، تغذيه، ايمونولوژي، ويروس‌شناسي و ژنتيک نيز شرکت کنند.

*فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟ تا چه مرحله‌اي امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل در اين رشته وجود دارد؟*
حدود ۹۰ درصد فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ جذب‌ بازار کار مي‌شوند که‌ از اين‌ ميان‌ بيش‌ از ۸۰ درصد جذب‌ داروخانه‌ها و مابقي‌ در صنايع‌ داروسازي‌ (صنعت‌ ساخت‌ و کنترل‌ دارو) و کارخانه‌هاي‌ آرايشي- بهداشتي‌ مشغول‌ به‌ کار مي‌شوند يا در کارهاي‌ اجرايي‌ وزارت‌ بهداشت‌، درمان‌ و آموزش‌ پزشکي‌ فعاليت‌ مي‌کنند. از سوي‌ ديگر در حال‌ حاضر حدود ۹۷ درصد داروهاي‌ مورد نياز کشور (از نظر عددي‌) در کارخانه‌هاي‌ متعدد داروسازي‌ داخل‌ کشور ساخته‌ مي‌شود و بدون‌ شک‌ اين کارخانه‌ها به‌ کارشناسان‌ داروسازي‌ نياز دارند. اين‌ در حالي‌ است‌ که‌ اکثر کارخانه‌هاي‌ داروسازي‌ کشور داراي‌ واحدي‌ به‌ نام‌ واحد تحقيقات‌ هستند و امکان‌ فعاليت‌هاي‌ تحقيقاتي‌ براي‌ فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ علاقه‌مند مهياست.

*چه درس‌هايي در اين رشته از اهميت برخوردار هستند و ضرورت دارد دانش‌آموز زمينه‌ي آموزشي خوبي در آن درس داشته باشد؟*
درس‌هاي‌ پايه:‌
بيولوژي‌ نظري‌، فيزيک‌ نظري‌، رياضيات‌ پايه‌ و مقدمات‌ آمار، شيمي‌ عمومي‌، بيوشيمي، فيزيولوژي، شيمي‌ آلي، تشريح‌، اصول‌ خدمات‌ بهداشتي‌، آمار حياتي‌، شيمي‌ تجزيه‌، ميکروب‌شناسي‌ نظري‌ و عملي‌، انگل‌شناسي‌ و قارچ‌شناسي‌، ايمونولوژي‌، کمک‌هاي‌ اوليه و، کامپيوتر.
درس‌هاي‌ تخصصي:‌
گياه‌شناسي‌ دارويي‌، اشکال‌ دارويي‌، تغذيه‌ و رژيم‌‌درماني‌، مواد خوراکي‌ نظري‌، مديريت‌ در داروسازي‌، درمان‌شناسي‌، اطلاعات‌ دارويي‌، شيمي‌ دارويي‌، فارماکولوژي‌، مفردات‌ پزشکي‌، فرآورده‌هاي‌ دارويي‌ بيولوژيکي‌، فيزيکال‌ فارماسي‌، روش‌هاي‌ دستگاهي‌، سم‌شناسي، بيوفارماسي‌، داروسازي‌ صنعتي، کنترل‌ ميکروبي‌ دارويي، کارآموزي‌ صنعت‌، زبان‌ تخصصي‌، مقدمات‌ داروسازي‌، گياه‌شناسي‌ داروسازي‌، کارآموزي‌ داروخانه (بيش‌تر درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌‌ همراه‌ با آزمايشگاه‌ ارائه‌ مي‌شود.)

*توانمندي‌هاي لازم براي موفقيت در اين رشته‌ي دانشگاهي چيست؟*
داروساز بايد مشاور خوبي باشد و با ارائه‌ي اطلاعات صحيح به پزشک و بيمار باعث کاهش عوارض سمي و جانبي داروها شود*.


**ضوابط و شرايط تاسيس داروخانه**ماده 1 – اهداف : 
1- توزيع بهينه و هدفمند شدن فعاليتهاي داروسازان درمناطق مختلف كشور
2- ارج نهادن به سابقه اشتغال درحرفه داروسازي 
3- شفاف سازي وضعيت تاسيس داروخانه توسط داروساز پس از فارغ التحصيلي
4- تسهيل امور تاسيس داروخانه 
ماده 2- با درنظر گرفتن حد نصاب جمعيتي ( با توجه به ماده 11 آئين نامه و تبصره هاي آن ) هر فرد واجد شرايط ميتواند با كسب حد نصاب امتيازهاي زير ( معيار كسب امتياز ، جدول امتيازات مناطق مصوبه هيئت دولت و دردست انجام معاونت درمان درخصوص امتياز پزشكان مي باشد ) و تاييد صلاحيت از سوي كميسيون قانوني ماده 20 طبق ضوابط اقدام به تاسيس داروخانه نمايد : 
الف – 2750 امتياز درشهرهاي تهران ، مشهد ، اصفهان ، شيراز و تبريز
ب – 2600 امتياز درساير شهرها با جمعيت 500 هزار نفر و بيشتر 
ج – 2500 امتياز درشهرهاي با جمعيت 300 الي 500 هزار نفر 
د – 2400 امتياز درشهرهاي با جمعيت 200 الي 300 هزار نفر 
ه – 2300 امتياز درشهرهاي با جمعيت 100 الي 200 هزار نفر 
و -  2200 امتياز درشهرهاي با جمعيت 50 الي 100 هزار نفر
ز-  1500 امتياز در ساير مناطق ( شهر / روستا ) با جمعيت زير 50 هزار نفر 
تبصره 1 – درصورت نياز به تاسيس داروخانه درشهرهاي با جمعيت بيش از 50 هزار نفر و عدم وجود متقاضي در آن شهر ها كه واجد حد نصاب امتياز مربوطه باشد ، دانشگاه علوم پزشكي مي تواند با استعلام از طريق جرايد كثيرالانتشار و دادن فرصت لازم از بين متقاضيان محل مورد نظر فرد داوطلب كه حداقل داراي 70 درصد امتياز مربوطه ( بدون احتساب امتياز مدرك تحصيلي ) مي باشد را به كميسيون ماده 20 معرفي نمايد 0 داروخانه هايي كه با توجه به اين تبصره تاسيس مي گردندتا 5 سال حق انتقال محل ندارند 0 
تبصره 2- با توجه به مدرك تحصيلي متقاضي امتيازهاي زير به امتيازهاي كسب شده توسط متقاضي اضافه خواهد شد : 
با درجه دكتراي تخصصي داروسازي                          2250 امتياز 
دكتراي عموم داروسازي                                              2000 امتياز 
فوق ليسانس داروسازي                                               1750 امتياز 
ليسانس داروسازي                                                        1500 امتياز 
كمتر از ليسانس داروسازي                                           500 امتياز 
ماده 3 – شرايط كسب امتياز : 
1- 3- كسب امتياز جهت تاسيس داروخانه با توجه به اشتغال متقاضي با مدرك تحصيلي معتبر و با ارائه گواهي هاي معتبر زير ميسر مي باشد : 
الف ) ارائه گواهي اشتغال به مسئوليت فني داروخانه با توجه به مجوز كميسيون قانوني ماده 20 
ب ) اشتغال با مدرك داروسازي درمراكز دولتي با ارائه حكم كارگزيني و تائيديه محل اشتغال 
ج ) اشتغال با مدرك داروسازي درمراكز غير دولتي ( به جز مسئوليت فني داروخانه ) با ارائه گواهي از محل كار و تائيديه خدمت متقاضي درآن محل در شعبه سازمان تامين اجتماعي مربوطه 
د ) گواهي خدمت درطرح الزام و پيام آوران بهداشت و طرح تامين نيروي انساني گروه پزشكي از محل اعزام و تائيديه دانشگاه علوم پزشكي مربوطه يا گواهي پايان طرح 
تبصره 1 : جهت احتساب امتياز اشتغال ، امتياز محل اشتغال در زمان خدمت متقاضي ملاك مي باشد 0 
تبصره 2 : درصورت اشتغال همزمان متقاضي در بيش از يكي از موارد فوق ، تنها يكي از آنها كه فرد امتياز بيشتري كسب نموده قابل محاسبه خواهد بود 0 
تبصره 3 : جهت احتساب حد نصاب امتياز متقاضي ( کارمند رسمي قطعي يا رسمي آزمايشي ) =8/0 * ( امتياز آخرين مدرک تحصيلي متقاضي - امتياز تاسيس داروخانه در محل مورد نظر )  
2-3- درصورت بومي بودن فرد متقاضي                        60 امتياز 
-  ( مجموع بومي بودن دراستان 30 امتياز و درشهرستان 30 امتياز ) 
تبصره : افرادي مي توانند از امتياز بومي بودن بهره مند گردند كه محل تولد آنان در آن استان با محل داروخانه مورد درخواست يكي بوده و همچنين يكي از مقاطع تحصيلي خود را درهمان محل سپري كرده باشند و يا متولد محل نبوده و سه مقطع تحصيلي خود را در محل مورد درخواست طي نموده يا پنج سال سابقه اشتغال با مدرك داروسازي درمحل مورد تقاضا داشته باشند 0 
3-3- امتيازات ويژه ايثارگران داروساز : 
الف – رزمندگان با تائيد نيروي مقاومت بسيج سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامي ، نيروهاي نظامي با ارائه گواهي از ستاد مشترك نيروي مربوطه و جهادگران با ارائه گواهي از وزارت جهاد كشاورزي مبني بر حضور داوطلبانه در جبهه به ازاي هرماه خدمت  10 امتياز ( امتياز خدمت كمتر از يك ماه با محاسبه تعيين مي گردد ) 0 
ب – جانبازان با تائيد درصد جانبازي از سوي بنياد جانبازان انقلاب اسلامي مركز ، با 25 درصد جانبازي 50 امتياز   و از 25 درصد به بالا به ازاي افزايش هر   5درصد جانبازي 30 امتياز 
تبصره : جانبازان 70 درصد و بالاتر ، به شرط بومي بودن ( طبق بند 2-3 ) خارج از نوبت و با تائيد كميسيون قانوني ماده 20 اجازه تاسيس داروخانه را خواهند داشت 0 
ج – آزادگان با تائيد ستاد آزادگان به ازاي هرماه اسارت                 10 امتياز 
تبصره : آزادگان با بيش از 8 سال اسارت نيز مطابق تبصره بند ب – 3 – 3 فوق الذكر مي توانند اقدام به تاسيس داروخانه نمايند 0 
د ) خانواده شهدا : فرزند شهيد                 200 امتياز* 
*همسر شهيد ( درصورتي كه ازدواج ننموده باشد ) و پدر و مادر شهيد                 150 امتياز* *
برادر و خواهر شهيد          50 امتياز و درصورت تك برادر و تك خواهر بودن        100 امتياز 
تذكر : امتيازهاي ويژه ايثارگري حداكثر تا 200 امتياز و منحصرا“ براي يكبار تاسيس داروخانه دركل كشور اعطا خواهد شد 0 
4-3- افرادي كه قبلا درنوبت تاسيس داروخانه قرار گرفته و با اخذ موافقت از كميسيون قانوني ماده 20 و تاسيس داروخانه اقدام به انتقال سرمايه آن ( از تاريخ 1/11/70 به بعد ) نموده اند ،جهت تاسيس مجدد سابقه اشتغال فرد ( با توجه به بند 1-3 ) از تاريخ انتقال سرمايه داروخانه با توجه به راي كميسيون ماده 20 محاسبه مي گردد 0 
5-3- درصورتي كه مجوز تاسيس داروخانه به علت تخلف از قانون توسط كميسيون قانوني ماده 20 لغو گردد درثبت نام مجدد جهت تاسيس داروخانه نيمي از مجموع امتياز احراز شده توسط متقاضي ( به جز امتياز مربوط به مدرك تحصيلي با توجه به تبصره ماده 3 همين مجموعه ) كسر خواهد شد 
ماده 4 – پس از كسب حد نصاب امتياز : 
پس از ارائه مدارك متقاضي دال بر كسب حد نصاب امتياز براي محل مورد تقاضا و تائيد آن توسط دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ثبت نام صورت مي گيرد
1-4- در زمان ثبت نام از متقاضي تاسيس داروخانه دريك محل از سوي دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ، فرد نبايد واجد داروخانه باشد 0 
تبصره : افرادي كه قبلا در نوبت تاسيس داروخانه درمناطق ( سه پنجم و سه و نيم پنجم ) قرار گرفته و با كسب موافقت از كميسيون قانوني ماده 20 اقدام به تاسيس داروخانه نموده اند ، مي توانند بدون ابطال داروخانه خود متقاضي تاسيس داروخانه در محل ديگر باشند و درصورت حائز شرايط بودن جهت تاسيس داروخانه درمحل ديگر همزمان اقدام به ابطال داروخانه قبلي نمايند 0 
2-4- هر فرد مي تواند درمناطق مختلف ( سه شهر و روستاي تابعه هر دانشگاه ) متقاضي تاسيس داروخانه روزانه و شبانه روزي باشد 0 
3-4- درصورت وجود چند متقاضي جهت تاسيس داروخانه دريك محل ، اولويت تاسيس داروخانه با فردي است كه تقدم درخواست داشته باشد
تبصره : چنانچه تاريخ ثبت نام متقاضيان دريك روز باشد ، اولويت با كسي است كه امتياز بيشتري كسب نموده است 0 
ضوابط انتقال سرمايه داروخانه : 
1- موسس داروخانه تا 5 سال پس ازتاسيس (اعم از تاسيس با اولويت بندي يا دريافت سرمايه داروخانه ) ، حق واگذاري آنرا ندارد 0 
2- موسس داروخانه پس از انتقال سرمايه داروخانه خود تا 10 سال نمي تواند متقاضي دريافت سرمايه داروخانه ديگري درهمان روستا يا شهر باشد
3- انتقال گيرنده با حد نصاب امتياز گيرنده سرمايه داروخانه = 6/0 * (امتياز آخرين مدرک تحصيلي متقاضي - امتياز تاسيس داروخانه در محل مورد نظر)مورد تقاضا و بدون رعايت نوبت مي تواند سرمايه داروخانه را دريافت نمايد 0 
4- انتقال سرمايه داروخانه اي كه موسس آن فوت نموده به ورثه اي كه داروساز يا دانشجوي داروسازي باشد ، بدون كسب حد نصاب امتياز و با تائيد كميسيون قانوني ماده 20 بلا مانع است درغير اين صورت مطابق بند 3 فوق اقدام مي گردد 0

از سال 4 میشه در داروخانه ها کار کرد*

----------


## ZOLFA

> رشته‌هاي تخصصي داروسازي که در حال حاضر در داخل کشور ارائه مي‌شوند عبارت‌اند از: شيمي دارويي، داروسازي، مفردات پزشکي، راديو فارماسي، فارماکولوژي، مواد خوراکي و آب‌شناسي، فرآورده‌هاي آرايشي و بهداشتي، داروسازي بيمارستاني، فرآورده‌هاي بيولوژيک و زهرشناسي.
> علاوه بر رشته‌هاي يادشده، فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته‌ي داروسازي عمومي مي‌توانند در تخصص‌هاي علوم پايه‌ي پزشکي نظير: بيوشيمي، ‌انگل‌شناسي پزشکي، ميکروب‌شناسي پزشکي، فيزيولوژي، آمار حياتي، تغذيه، ايمونولوژي، ويروس‌شناسي و ژنتيک نيز شرکت کنند.
> 
> *فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟ تا چه مرحله‌اي امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل در اين رشته وجود دارد؟*
> حدود ۹۰ درصد فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ جذب‌ بازار کار مي‌شوند که‌ از اين‌ ميان‌ بيش‌ از ۸۰ درصد جذب‌ داروخانه‌ها و مابقي‌ در صنايع‌ داروسازي‌ (صنعت‌ ساخت‌ و کنترل‌ دارو) و کارخانه‌هاي‌ آرايشي- بهداشتي‌ مشغول‌ به‌ کار مي‌شوند يا در کارهاي‌ اجرايي‌ وزارت‌ بهداشت‌، درمان‌ و آموزش‌ پزشکي‌ فعاليت‌ مي‌کنند. از سوي‌ ديگر در حال‌ حاضر حدود ۹۷ درصد داروهاي‌ مورد نياز کشور (از نظر عددي‌) در کارخانه‌هاي‌ متعدد داروسازي‌ داخل‌ کشور ساخته‌ مي‌شود و بدون‌ شک‌ اين کارخانه‌ها به‌ کارشناسان‌ داروسازي‌ نياز دارند. اين‌ در حالي‌ است‌ که‌ اکثر کارخانه‌هاي‌ داروسازي‌ کشور داراي‌ واحدي‌ به‌ نام‌ واحد تحقيقات‌ هستند و امکان‌ فعاليت‌هاي‌ تحقيقاتي‌ براي‌ فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ علاقه‌مند مهياست.
> 
> *چه درس‌هايي در اين رشته از اهميت برخوردار هستند و ضرورت دارد دانش‌آموز زمينه‌ي آموزشي خوبي در آن درس داشته باشد؟*
> درس‌هاي‌ پايه:‌
> بيولوژي‌ نظري‌، فيزيک‌ نظري‌، رياضيات‌ پايه‌ و مقدمات‌ آمار، شيمي‌ عمومي‌، بيوشيمي، فيزيولوژي، شيمي‌ آلي، تشريح‌، اصول‌ خدمات‌ بهداشتي‌، آمار حياتي‌، شيمي‌ تجزيه‌، ميکروب‌شناسي‌ نظري‌ و عملي‌، انگل‌شناسي‌ و قارچ‌شناسي‌، ايمونولوژي‌، کمک‌هاي‌ اوليه و، کامپيوتر.
> ...



لطف کردین
اونجا که اون امتیاز هارو زده یعنی باید هممه اونارو داشته باشیم تا داروخونه بزنیم؟

----------


## artim

> لطف کردین
> اونجا که اون امتیاز هارو زده یعنی باید هممه اونارو داشته باشیم تا داروخونه بزنیم؟



اگه پارتی باشه خیر اگه نباشه اکثرا بله ممکنه شرایط هم عوض بشه تا 5 سال دیگه

----------


## ZOLFA

> اگه پارتی باشه خیر اگه نباشه اکثرا بله ممکنه شرایط هم عوض بشه تا 5 سال دیگه



اها مرسی...امتیاز هار چطور میشه بدست اورد؟؟ یعمی چیکار باید کرد؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> اها مرسی...امتیاز هار چطور میشه بدست اورد؟؟ یعمی چیکار باید کرد؟؟؟


*شرایط کسب امتیاز
۱) امتیاز مدرک تحصیلی
با مدرک دیپلم ۵۰۰ امتیاز
با مدرک دانشگاهی در رشته های غیر علوم پزشکی ۶۰۰ امتیاز
با مدرک کاردانی و کارشناسی در رشته‌های علوم پزشکی ۸۰۰ امتیاز
با مدرک کارشناسی ارشد و بالاتر در رشته‌های علوم پزشکی ۱۰۰۰ امتیاز
با مدرک کارشناسی داروسازی ۱۶۰۰ امتیاز
با مدرک کارشناسی ارشد داروسازی ۱۷۵۰ امتیاز
با مدرک دکترای عمومی داروسازی ۲۰۰۰ امتیاز
با مدرک دکترای تخصصی داروسازی (با پایه داروسازی) ۲۲۰۰ امتیاز
۲) سابقه داروساز بودن متقاضی از تاریخ فارغ التحصیلی به ازای هر سال ۱۰ امتیاز (حداکثر ۲۰۰ امتیاز)
۳) کسب امتیاز سوابق اشتغال جهت تأسیس داروخانه براساس جدول امتیاز مطب مصوب هیأت دولت و با ارائه مدارک ذیل میسر است :
۳-۱) گواهی اشتغال به مسئولیت فنی داروخانه یا قائم مقامی باتأیید دانشگاه علوم پزشکی۱۰۰% امتیاز مربوطه
۳-۲) اشتغال با مدرک داروسازی در حرف مرتبط در مراکز دولتی و غیر دولتی با ارائه مدارک و تأیید دانشگاه علوم پزشکی، ۱۰۰% امتیاز مربوطه
۳-۳) گواهی خدمت طرح الزام و پیام آوران بهداشت و طرح تأمین نیروی انسانی داروسازان از محل اعزام و تأییدیه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مربوطه یا گواهی پایان طرح ، ۱۰۰% امتیاز مربوطه
۳-۴) ارائه گواهی از اداره نظام وظیفه عمومی یا کارت پایان خدمت جهت داروسازانی که پس از فارغ التحصیلی دوره خدمت ضرورت را طی کرده اند ۱۰۰% امتیاز مربوطه ( درصورت عدم ارائه گواهی نظام وظیفه و به دلیل روشن نبودن محل خدمت، سابقه خدمت سربازی با توجه به کارت پایان خدمت به ازای هر سال ۳۰ امتیاز محاسبه می گردد)
۳-۵) امتیاز اشتغال متقاضی دارای مدرک غیرداروسازی (موضوع بند ۱ ماده ۲) پس از ارائه گواهی ازداروخانه محل اشتغال و شعبه سازمان تأمین اجتماعی محل و تأیید دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مربوطه به میزان ۴۰% امتیاز مطب برای آن محل قابل احتساب خواهد بود.
ـ تبصره ۱ : جهت احتساب امتیاز اشتغال ‏، امتیاز محل اشتغال در زمان خدمت متقاضی ملاک می باشد .
ـ تبصره ۲ : درصورت اشتغال همزمان متقاضی تنها یکی از آنها که فرد امتیاز بیشتری کسب نموده، قابل احتساب خواهد بود.
ـ تبصره ۳ : درصورت محاسبه امتیاز آخرین مدرک تحصیلی متقاضی، سابقه اشتغال وی در فاصله زمانی دوره تحصیلی قبلی قابل احتساب نمی باشد.
۴) بومی بودن متقاضی
ملاک بومی بودن تولد یا پنج سال سابقة کار در داروخانه در استان یا شهرستان مورد تقاضا یا پنج سال تحصیل در همان استان یا شهرستان می باشد که برای بومی بودن در استان ۵۰ امتیاز و در شهرستان ۵۰ امتیاز ( مجموعاً ۱۰۰ امتیاز ) محاسبه می گردد.
۵) امتیاز ویژه ایثارگران
۵-۱) رزمندگان با تأیید نیروی مقاومت بسیج مرکز، نیروهای نظامی با گواهی از ستاد مشترک نیروی مربوطه و جهاد گران با تأیید وزارت جهاد کشاورزی مبنی بر حضور داوطلبانه در جبهه به ازای هر ماه ۱۰ امتیاز( امتیاز خدمت کمتر از یک ماه با محاسبه تعیین می گردد)
ـ تبصره : امتیاز مربوط به حضور داوطلبانه در جبهه از تاریخ ۳۱/۶/۵۹ لغایت ۳۱/۶/۶۷ قابل محاسبه است، به جز داوطلبانی که در گروه تفحص شهدای انقلاب اسلامی در مناطق عملیاتی عضویت دارند.
۵-۲) جانبازان با تأیید درصد جانبازی از سوی بنیاد جانبازان انقلاب اسلامی مرکز تا ۲۵% جانبازی ۵۰ امتیاز و به ازای افزایش هر ۵% جانبازی ۳۰ امتیاز اضافه میگردد.
ـ تبصره : جانباز داروساز ۷۰% و بالاتر به شرط بومی بودن خارج از نوبت و با تأیید کمیسیون قانونی ، اجازه تأسیس داروخانه را خواهد داشت.
۵-۳) آزادگان با تأیید ستاد رسیدگی به امور آزادگان به ازای هر ماه اسارت ۱۰ امتیاز
ـ تبصره : آزاده داروساز با ۸ سال و بیشتر سابقه اسارت درصورت بومی بودن، خارج از نوبت و با تأیید کمیسیون قانونی، اجازه تأسیس داروخانه را خواهد داشت.
۵-۴) خانواده شهدا
فرزند شهید ۳۰۰ امتیاز
همسر و پدر و مادر شهید ۲۰۰ امتیاز
برادر و خواهر شهید ۵۰ امتیاز و درصورت تک برادر و تک خواهر بودن ۱۰۰ امتیاز
ـ تبصره : امتیازات ویژه ایثارگری حداکثر تا ۳۰۰ امتیاز و منحصراً برای یکبار تأسیس داروخانه در کل کشور اعطاء خواهد شد. ولی استفاده از امتیاز مذکور در ابطال و تاسیس همزمان در همان محل بلامانع است.
۶) برای سابقه درخواست متقاضی به ازای هر سال ۱۰ امتیاز در نظر گرفته شود.
۷) سابقه اشتغال متقاضی جهت تأسیس مجدد داروخانه در صورتیکه قبلاً با اولویت بندی و تائید کمیسیون قانونی مجوز تأسیس داروخانه‌ای را اخذ نموده و با تقاضای وی پروانه داروخانه باطل و همزمان مجوز تأسیس بنام فرد واجد شرایط دیگری در همان محل صادر شده باشد ، علاوه بر ۴۰۰ امتیاز منفی از تاریخ ابطال مجوز داروخانه محاسبه می گردد.
● ماده ۳ شرایط ثبت نام متقاضی تاسیس داروخانه
۱) داشتن حداقل امتیاز محل با تائید دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مربوطه
۲) دارا نبودن مجوز یا پروانه تاسیس یکی از مراکز یا موسسات پزشکی
ـ تبصره : متقاضیان داروسازی که در مناطق و اقدام به تأسیس داروخانه نموده‌اند، می توانند بدون ابطال داروخانه خود متقاضی تأسیس داروخانه در محل دیگر (درصورت کسب حد نصاب امتیاز آن) باشند و با حائز شرایط بودن جهت تأسیس داروخانه در محل دیگر موضوع ابطال مجوز داروخانه قبلی و تأسیس داروخانه در محل دیگر بطور همزمان در کمیسیون قانونی مطرح می گردد.
۳) هر فرد می تواند در ۳ منطقه مختلف ( شهر یا روستای تابعه هر دانشگاه ) متقاضی تأسیس داروخانه باشد.
۴) درصورت وجود چند متقاضی واجد شرایط جهت تأسیس داروخانه در یک منطقه، اولویت تأسیس با فردی است که در زمان استعلام دانشگاه امتیاز بیشتری کسب نموده است.
● ماده ۴ ) چنانچه مؤسس (با تأسیس اولیه یا تأسیس همزمان در محل قبلی داروخانه ای که مجوز آن ابطال گردیده) به هر دلیل نتواند به فعالیت خود ادامه دهد، میتواند تقاضای ابطال پروانه تأسیس نموده و همزمان داروساز واجد شرایطی را که دارای حداقل ۹۰% امتیازات مندرج در ماده ۱ می باشد، جهت بررسی صلاحیت بعنوان موسس در محل داروخانه مورد نظر معرفی نماید.*

----------


## Bano.m

سلام...مهندسی برق (الکترونیک-قدرت)

----------


## artim

> سلام...مهندسی برق (الکترونیک-قدرت)


يكي از بهترين تعريف هايي كه از مهندسي برق شده است، اين است كه محور اصلي فعاليت هاي مهندسي برق، تبديل يك سيگنال به سيگنال ديگر است. كه البته اين سيگنال ممكن است شكل موج ولتاژ يا شكل موج جريان و يا تركيب ديجيتالي يك بخش از اطلاعات باشد. 

مهندسي برق داراي چهار گرايش است كه در زير بطور اجمالي به بررسي آنها مي پردازيم و در قسمت معرفي گرايشها به تفصيل در مورد هر كدام صحبت خواهم كرد. 

مهندسي برق- الكترونيك: 

الكترونيك علمي است كه به بررسي حركت الكترون در دوره گاز، خلاء و يا نيمه رسانا و اثرات و كاربردهاي آن مي پردازد. با توجه به اين تعريف، مهندس الكترونيك در زمينه ساخت قطعات الكترونيك و كاربرد آن در مدارها، فعاليت مي كند. به عبارت ديگر، زمينه فعاليت مهندسي الكترونيك را مي توان به دو شاخه اصلي "ساخت قطعه و كاربرد مداري قطعه" و "طراحي مدار" تقسيم كرد. 

مهندسي برق- مخابرات: 

مخابرات، گرايشي از مهندسي برق است كه در حوزه ارسال و دريافت اطلاعات فعاليت مي كند. مهندسي مخابرات با ارائه نظريه ها و مباني لازم جهت ايجاد ارتباط بين دو يا چند كاربر، انجام عملي فرايندها را به طور بهينه ممكن مي سازد. پس هدف از مهندسي مخابرات، پرورش متخصصان در چهار زمينه اصلي اين گرايش است شامل فرستنده، مرحله مياني، گيرنده و گسترش شبكه كه گستره هر كدام عبارتند از: 

فرستنده: شامل آنتن، نحوه ارسال و ... 

مرحله مياني: شامل خط انتقال و محاسبات مربوط و ... 

گيرنده: شامل آنتن، نحوه دريافت، تشخيص و ... 

گسترش شبكه: مشتمل بر تعميم خط ارتباطي ساده، ادوات سويچينگ ، ارتباط بين مجموعه كاربرها و ... 

مهندسي برق- كنترل: 

كنترل، در پيشرفت علم نقش ارزنده اي را ايفا مي كند و علاوه بر نقش كليدي در فضاپيماها و هدايت موشكها و هواپيما، به صورت بخش اصلي و مهمي از فرايندهاي صنعتي و توليدي نيز درآمده است. به كمك اين علم مي توان به عملكرد بهينه سيستمهاي پويا، بهبود كيفيت و ارزانتر شدن فرآورده ها، گسترش ميزان توليد، ماشيني كردن بسياري از عمليات تكراري و خسته كننده دستي و نظاير آن دست يافت. هدف سيستم كنترل عبارت است از كنترل خروجيها به روش معين به كمك وروديها از طريق اجزاي سيستم كنترل كه مي تواند شامل اجزاي الكتريكي، مكانيك و شيميايي به تناسب نوع سيستم كنترل باشد. 

ماهيت 

انرژي اگر بنيادي ترين ركن اقتصاد نباشد، يكي از اركان اصلي آن به شمار مي آيد و در اين ميان برق به عنوان عالي ترين نوع انرژي جايگاه ويژه اي دارد. تا جايي كه در دنياي امروز ميزان توليد و مصرف اين انرژي در شاخه توليد، شاخص رشد اقتصادي جوامع و در شاخه خانگي و عمومي يكي از معيارهاي سنجش رفاه محسوب مي شود. 

دانش آموختگان اين رشته مي توانند در زمينه هاي طراحي، ساخت، بهره برداري، نظارت، نگهداري، مديريت و هدايت عمليات سيستم ها عمل نمايند. 

گرايش هاي مقطع ليسانس 

رشته مهندسي برق در مقطع كارشناسي داراي 4 گرايش الكترونيك، مخابرات، كنترل و قدرت(1) است. البته گرايش هاي فوق در مقطع ليسانس تفاوت چنداني با يكديگر ندارند و هر گرايش با گرايش ديگر تنها در 30 واحد يا كمتر متفاوت است. و حتي تعدادي از فارغ التحصيلان مهندسي برق در بازار كار جذب گرايشهاي ديگر اين رشته مي شوند. با اين وجود ما براي آشنايي هر چه بيشتر شما گرايشهاي فوق را به اجمال معرفي مي كنيم. 

گرايش الكترونيك 

دكتر كمره اي استاد مهندسي برق دانشگاه تهران در معرفي اين گرايش مي گويد: 

"گرايش الكترونيك به دو زير بخش عمده تقسيم مي شود. بخش اول ميكروالكترونيك است كه شامل علم مواد، فيزيك الكترونيك، طراحي و ساخت قطعات از ساده ترين آنها تا پيچيده ترين آنها است و بخش دوم نيز مدار و سيستم ناميده مي شود و هدف آن طراحي و ساخت سيستم ها و تجهيزات الكترونيكي با استفاده از قطعات ساخته شده توسط متخصصان ميكروالكترونيك است. 

دكتر جبه دار نيز در معرفي اين گرايش مي گويد: 

گرايش الكترونيك يكي از گرايشهاي جالب مهندسي برق است كه محور اصلي آن آشنايي با قطعات نيمه هادي، توصيف فيزيكي اين قطعات، عملكرد آنها و در نهايت استفاده از اين قطعات، براي طراحي و ساخت مدارها و دستگاههاي است كه كاربردهاي فني و روزمره زيادي دارند." 

گرايش مخابرات 

هدف از مخابرات ارسال و انتقال اطلاعات از نقطه اي به نقطه ديگر است كه اين اطلاعات مي تواند صوت، تصوير يا داده هاي كامپيوتري باشد. 

دكتر جبه دار در مورد شاخه هاي مختلف اين گرايش مي گويد: 

"مخابرات از دو گرايش ميدان و سيستم تشكيل مي شود. كه در گرايش ميدان، دانشجويان با مفاهيم ميدان هاي مغناطيسي، امواج، ماكروويو، آنتن و ... آشنا مي شوند تا بتوانند مناسبترين وسيله را براي انتقال موجي از نقطه اي به نقطه ديگر پيدا كنند. 

همچنين يكي از فعاليت هاي عمده مهندسي مخابرات گرايش سيستم، طراحي فليترهاي مختلفي است كه مي توانند امواج مزاحم شامل صوت يا پارازيت را از امواج اصلي تشخيص و آنها را حذف كرده و تنها امواج اصلي را از آنتن دريافت كنند. 

گفتني است كه امروزه با توسعه مخابرات بي سيم، ارتباط نزديكتري بين دو گرايش ميدان و سيستم ايجاد شده است. براي نمونه در گوشي تلفن همراه ما هم تجهيزات مربوط به مدارهاي مخابراتي و هم تجهيزات مربوط به فرستنده و هم آنتن گيرنده را داريم. از همين رو يك مهندس مخابرات امروزه بايد از هر دو گرايش بخوبي اطلاع داشته باشد تا بتواند يك دستگاه بي سيم را طراحي كند." 

گرايش كنترل 

"اگر بخواهيم يك تعريف كلي از كنترل ارائه دهيم، مي توانيم بگوييم كه هدف اين علم، كنترل خروجي هاي يك سيستم بر مبناي ورودي هاي آن و با توجه به شرايط ويژه و نكات مورد نظر طراحي آن سيستم مي باشد." 

دكتر كمره اي در ادامه معرفي علم كنترل مي گويد: "علم كنترل فقط در مهندسي برق مورد استفاده قرار نمي گيرد. بلكه در شاخه هاي ديگري از علوم مهندسي و حتي علوم انساني كاربرد دارد. به عنوان نمونه كنترل فرآيند تصفيه نفت در يك پالايشگاه، كنترل عملكرد يك نيروگاه برق، سيستم كنترل ناوبري يك كشتي و يا كنترل تحولات و تغييرات جمعيتي نمونه هاي متنوعي از كاربرد علم كنترل مي باشد. 

گفتني است كه گرايش كنترل داراي زير بخش هاي متنوعي مانند كنترل خطي، غيرخطي، مقاوم، تطبيقي، ديجيتالي، فازي و غيره است." 

دكتر جبه دار نيز با اشاره به اينكه گرايش كنترل منحصر به مهندسي برق نمي شود، مي گويد: 

"در رشته هاي مهندسي مكانيك، مهندسي شيمي، مهندسي هوافضا، مهندسي سازه و مهندسي هاي ديگر نيز ما شاهد علم كنترل هستيم اما نوع سيستم كنترلي در هر رشته مهندسي متفاوت است. براي مثال در مهندسي مكانيك نوع كنترل، مكانيكي و در مهندسي شيمي براساس فرآيندهاي شيميايي است. اما در كل هدف مهندسي كنترل، طراحي سيستمي است كه بتواند عملكرد يك دستگاه را در حد مطلوب حفظ كند. 

دكتر جبه دار در ادامه درباره فعاليت هاي ديگر مهندسي كنترل مي گويد: "خودكار كردن يا اتوماتيك كردن خط توليد، يكي ديگر از فعاليت هاي مهندسي كنترل است. يعني مهندس كنترل مي تواند به گونه اي خط توليد را هماهنگ و كنترل كند كه محصول توليد شده طبق برنامه تعيين شده و با بهترين كيفيت به دست آيد." 

گرايش قدرت 

دكتر جبه دار در معرفي اين گرايش مي گويد: 

"هدف اصلي مهندسين اين گرايش، توليد برق در نيروگاهها، انتقال برق از طريق خطوط انتقال و توزيع آن در شبكه هاي شهري و در نهايت توزيع آن براي مصارف خانگي و كارخانجات است. بنابراين يك مهندس قدرت بايد به روشهاي مختلف توليد برق، خطوط انتقال نيرو و سيستم هاي توزيع آشنا باشد." 

دكتر كمره اي نيز در معرفي اين گرايش مي گويد: 

"گرايش قدرت به آموزش و پژوهش در زمينه طراحي و ساخت سيستم هاي مورد استفاده در توليد، توزيع، مصرف و حفاظت از برق مي پردازد. 

به عبارت ديگر دانشجويان اين رشته در شاخه توليد با انواع نيروگاههاي آبي، گازي، سيكل تركيبي و ... آشنا مي شوند. و در بخش انتقال و توزيع، روشهاي مختلف انتقال برق اعم از كابلهاي هوايي و زيرزميني را مطالعه مي كنند و در شاخه حفاظت نيز انواع وسايل و تجهيزات حفاظتي كه در مراحل مختلف توليد، توزيع، انتقال و مصرف انرژي، انسانها و تاسيسات را در برابر حوادث مختلف محافظت مي كنند، مورد بررسي قرار مي دهند كه از آن ميان مي توان به انواع رله ها، فيوزها، كليدها و در نهايت سيستم هاي كنترل اشاره كرد. 

يكي ديگر از شاخه هاي قدرت نيز ماشين هاي الكتريكي است كه شامل ژنراتورها، ترانسفورماتورها و موتورهاي الكتريكي مي شود كه اين شاخه از زمينه هاي مهم صنعتي و پژوهشي گرايش قدرت است." 

آينده شغلي، بازار كار، درآمد 

"امروزه با توسعه صنايع كوچك و بزرگ در كشور، فرصت هاي شغلي زيادي براي مهندسين برق فراهم شده است و اگر مي بينيم كه با اين وجود بعضي از فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته بيكار هستند، به دليل اين است كه اين افراد يا فقط در تهران دنبال كار مي گردند و يا در دوران تحصيل به جاي يادگيري عميق دروس و در نتيجه كسب توانايي هاي لازم، تنها واحدهاي درسي خود را گذرانده اند. 

همچنين يك مهندس خوب بايد، كارآفرين باشد يعني به دنبال استخدام در موسسه يا وزارتخانه اي نباشد بلكه به ياري آگاهي هاي خود، نيازهاي فني و صنعتي كشور را يافته و با طراحي سيستم ها و مدارهاي خاصي اين نيازها را برطرف سازد. كاري كه بعضي از فارغ التحصيلان ما انجام داده و خوشبختانه موفق نيز بوده اند." 

دكتر كمره اي نيز در اين زمينه مي گويد: 

"اگر يك فارغ التحصيل برق داراي توانايي هاي لازم باشد، با مشكل بيكاري روبرو نخواهد شد. در حقيقت امروزه مشكل اصلي اين است كه بيشتر فارغ التحصيلان توانمند و با استعداد اين رشته به خارج از كشور مهاجرت مي كنند و ما اكنون با كمبود نيروهاي كارآمد در اين رشته روبرو هستيم." 

يكي از اساتيد مهندسي برق دانشگاه علم و صنعت ايران نيز در مورد فرصت هاي شغلي فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته مي گويد: 

"طبق نظر كارشناسان و متخصصان انرژي در كشور، با توجه به نياز فزاينده به انرژي در جهان كنوني و همچنين نرخ رشد انرژي الكتريكي در كشور، سالانه بايد حدود 1500 مگاوات به ظرفيت توليد كشور افزوده شود كه اين نياز به احداث نيروگاههاي جديد و همچنين فارغ التحصيلان متخصص برق و قدرت دارد. 

فرصت هاي شغلي يك مهندس كنترل نيز بسيار گسترده است چون در هر جا كه يك مجموعه عظيمي از صنعت مهندسي مثل كارخانه سيمان، خودروسازي، ذوب آهن و ... وجود داشته باشد، حضور يك مهندسي كنترل ضروري است. 

و بالاخره يك مهندس مخابرات يا الكترونيك مي تواند جذب وزارتخانه هاي پست و تلگراف و تلفن، صنايع، دفاع و سازمانهاي مختلف خصوصي و دولتي شود." 

توانايي هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه 

توانايي علمي: 

"مهندسي برق نيز مانند مابقي رشته هاي مهندسي بر مفاهيم فيزيكي و اصول رياضيات استوار است و هر چه دانشجويان بهتر اين مفاهيم را درك كنند، مي توانند مهندس بهتري باشند. در اين ميان گرايش الكترونيك وابستگي شديدي به فيزيك بخصوص فيزيك الكترونيك و فيزيك نيمه هادي ها دارد. در گرايش مخابرات نيز درس فيزيك اهميت بسياري دارد زيرا دروس اصلي اين رشته بخصوص در شاخه ميدان شامل الكترومغناطيس و امواج مي شود." 

داشتن ضريب هوشي بالا و تسلط كافي بر رياضيات، فيزيك و زبان خارجي از ضرورتهاي ورود به اين رشته است. 

علاقمنديها: 

دانشجوي برق بايد ذهني خلاق و تحليل گر داشته باشد. همچنين به كار با وسايل برقي علاقه داشته باشد چون گاهي اوقات با دانشجوياني روبرو مي شويم كه در رياضي و فيزيك قوي هستند اما در كارهاي عملي ضعيف اند. چنين دانشجوياني براي رشته هاي مهندسي مناسب نيستند و بهتر است رشته هاي ذهني و انتزاعي مثل رياضي يا فيزيك را انتخاب كنند. 

وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر: (كارشناسي ارشد و ...) 

فارغ التحصيل در مقطع كارشناسي برق كه مدرك خود را در يكي از چهار گرايش الكترونيك، مخابرات، قدرت و كنترل مي گيرد، مي تواند در يكي از اين گرايشها (اختياري) يا رشته اي كه برق زير مجموعه اي براي آن تعريف شده، ادامه تحصيل نمايد. اين رشته به صورت: مهندسي برق- الكترونيك، برق- قدرت، برق- مخابرات (شامل گرايش هاي: ميدان، سيستم، موج، رمز، مايكرونوري) برق- كنترل، مهندسي پزشكي (گرايش بيوالكتريك)، مهندسي هسته اي (دو گرايش مهندسي راكتور و مهندسي پرتو پزشكي، مهندسي كامپيوتر (معماري كامپيوتر، هوش مصنوعي و رباتيك) است. براي تحصيل در مقطع دكتراي تخصصي، مي توان، در هر يك از زيرشاخه هاي تخصصي‌تر گرايشهاي ياد شده ميزان مورد نياز واحدها را اخذ كرد و رساله دكتري را در همان موضوع خاص ارائه داد. مسلم است اين زير شاخه ها، گرايشهاي تخصصي تر اين چهار گرايش است. امكان ادامه تحصيل در كليه گرايشهاي ياد شده در مقطعهاي كارشناسي ارشد و تا حد زيادي در دوره دكتري، در داخل كشور وجود خواهد داشت. رشته برق به دليل كاربردي بودن آن در بسياري از علوم مهندسي ديگر، براي فارغ التحصيلان امكان تحصيل در بسياري گرايشها و دانشها را فراهم مي كند. 

تخصصي مهندسي برق - الكترونيك 

از درسهاي پايه و اصلي موثر در مهندسي الكترونيك مي توان به درسهاي مدارهاي الكتريكي، الكترونيك 2 و 1، مدارهاي منطقي و مخابرات اشاره كرد. بعضي از درسهاي تخصصي اين گرايش عبارتند از: 

الكترونيك 3: مبحث اول اين درس مربوط به پاسخ فركانسي است كه به طور اجمال عوامل مربوط به كاهش بهره در فركانسهاي بالا و پايين (در واقع بالاتر و پايين تر از پهناي باند مياني) و روشهاي به دست آوردن فركانسهاي قطع بالا و پايين را در تقويت كننده هاي ترانزيستوري مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد. در مبحث دوم پايداري تقويت كننده هاي فيدبك مورد توجه قرار مي گيرد. 

تكنيك پالس: در درسهاي مدار و الكترونيك، دانشجويان با سيگنالهاي سينوسي و پاسخ مدارهاي خطي و يا غيرخطي به آنها آشنا مي شوند، امروزه و با توجه به رشد روزافزون فن آوري ديجيتال، كمتر مدار الكترونيكي يافت مي شود كه در آن فقط سيگنالهاي سينوسي به كار رفته باشد. پالس در حالت كلي به سيگنالهايي گفته مي شود كه تغييرات جهش داشته باشند. از مهمترين اين سيگنالها كه در درس تكنيك پالس هم مورد بررسي قرار مي گيرد، سيگنالهاي پله، مربعي، مورب و نمايي هستند. 

ميكروپروسسور: پس از پيدايش الكترونيك ديجيتال و جنبه هاي جذاب و ساده طراحيهاي ديجيتال و كاربردهاي فراوان اين نوآوري، با تكنولوژيهاي ssi , msi ، ادوات الكترونيك ديجيتال، مانند قطعات منطقي به بازار ارائه شد. شركت تگزاس اولين ميكروپروسسور 4 بيتي را با فن آوري 2si طراحي و عرضه نمود كه بعنوان بخش اصلي ماشين حساب مورد استفاده قرار گرفت و اين گام اول در پيدايش و ظهور ميكروپروسسورها بود. 

معماري كامپيوتر: در اين درس معماري داخل 8 بيتي ها و نحوه اجراي دستورالعملها در اين پردازنده ها، بررسي حافظه ها و روش دستيابي ميكروپروسسورها به اطلاعات حافظه، معرفي زبان اسمبلي پردازنده هاي 8 بيتي و ايجاد توانايي جهت نوشتن برنامه اي براي عملكردي خاص به كمك ميكروپروسسورها و معرفي قطعات جانبي مورد استفاده توسط ريزپردازنده ها، مورد مطالعه قرار مي گيرد. 

مدارهاي مخابراتي: درس مدار مخابراتي به بررسي ساختار و يا طراحي مدارهايي مي پردازد كه در فركانسهاي بالا كار كرده و يا به نوعي در ارسال پيام در گيرنده و فرستنده نقش دارند. در اين درس ابتدا با نويزهاي حرارتي، ترقه اي و ... آشنا شده و راههايي براي محدود كردن نويز پيشنهاد مي شود، سپس مدارهاي تشديد و تبديل امپدانس كه به منظور انتقال حداكثر توان به كار مي روند مورد بحث قرار مي گيرد. 

فيزيك مدرن: در فصل اول اين درس با پرداختن به نسبيت خاص دانسته هاي علمي ما كاملاً اشتباه از آب درآمده و با پرداختن به اصولي نظير اتساع زمان، پديده دوپلر، انقباض طول، نسبيت جرم، جرم و انرژي و ...، همه دانسته هاي ما را (حداقل در حيطه دانستن) نابود مي كند. 

فصلهاي ديگر درس به موضوعاتي نظير خواص ذره اي امواج، پديده فتوالكتريك، نظريه كوانتومي نور، پرتوايكس، پراش ذره، ساختار اتمي، مكانيك كوانتومي و ... مي پردازد. 

فيزيك الكترونيك: شامل مطالعه خواص سيليكون، بلورشناسي، روشهاي ساخت قطعات و مدارهاي نيمه هادي، تحليل و طراحي اين مدارها، به دست آوردن مشخصات قطعات و يكي از مهمترين زمينه هاي كاري و تحقيقاتي در رشته الكترونيك است. پيش نياز اين قسمت تسلط بر درس درياضي مهندسي و معادلات ديفرانسيل و مختصري در فيزيك كوانتوم و فيزيك مدرن مي باشد. درسهاي تخصصي مهندسي برق- مخابرات 

از درسهاي پايه و اصلي موثر در مهندسي مخابرات مي توان به درسهاي رياضي مهندسي تجزيه و تحليل سيستمها، مدارهاي الكتريكي، الكترونيك و الكترومغناطيس اشاره كرد. بعضي از درسهاي تخصصي عبارتند از: 

مخابرات 2: شامل تجزيه و تحليل و طراحي شبكه هاي مخابراتي ديجيتالي است. مطالب درسي با مروري بر تجزيه و تحليل سيگنالها و سپس فرآيندهاي تصادفي شروع شده و به دنبال آن به بررسي اجزاي يك سيستم (مجموعه) مخابراتي ديجيتال در حالت كلي مي پردازد و چگونگي بهينه سازي سيستم براي انتقال پيام با حداقل خطاي ممكن را بررسي مي كند. 

ميدان و امواج: درس ميدان و امواج به بررسي رفتار امواج الكترومغناطيس در محيطهاي مختلف طبيعت مي پردازد. محيطها به قسمت هاي هادي و نيمه هادي و عايق تقسيم بندي شده و عوامل رفتاري امواج در اين محيطها از قبيل اتلاف نيرو انعكاسي كلي يا شكست بررسي مي شود. 

الكترونيك 3: در گرايش الكترونيك توضيح داده شد. 

مدارهاي مخابراتي: در گرايش الكترونيك توضيح داده شد. 

آنتن ها و انتشار امواج: اين درس به بحث در مورد نحوه انتشار امواج الكترومغناطيسي مي پردازد. مباحث مطرح شده در اين درس به صورت نظري و عملي است، به عبارتي از نحوه تشعشع يك منبع الكترومغناطيسي ساده شروع كرده و با توسعه آن به مطالعه ساده ترين آنتن عملي مي پردازد. 

مايكروويو: اين درس در ابتدا پس از تعريف محدود مايكروويو از نظر فركانس 1 و تقسيم بندي امواج مايكروويو به بررسي انتقال امواج با فركانس بالا با حداقل تلفات در محيطهاي مختلف مي پردازد. سپس عناصر غيرفعال مايكروويو شامل نضعيف كننده ها، تغيير فازدهنده ها و كوپلرهاي جهت دار معرفي مي شود. 

اصول ميكروكامپيوتر: اين درس را به جرات مي توان از جذابترين و پركاربردترين درسهاي برق دانست زير در دنياي امروز كه تمامي وسايل مكانيكي آنالوگ جاي خود را به وسايل ديجيتالي مي دهند، داشتن اطلاعات كافي در مورد نحوه كارپروسسورها از اولين نيازهاي يك مهندس برق مي باشد. با تركيب مطالب اين درس با هر كدام از درسهاي ديگر مي توان طرحهاي بسيار جالب و پركاربردي را طرح ريزي كرد. 

درسهاي تخصصي مهندسي برق- قدرت 

از درسهاي پايه و اصلي موثر در مهندسي قدرت مي توان به دروس مدار، الكترومغناطيس، الكترونيك، ماشين و بررسي اشاره كرد. بعضي از درسهاي تخصصي اين گرايش عبارتند از: 

ماشينهاي الكتريكي 3: اين درس از جمله درسهايي است كه ديدي صنعتي به دانشجو مي دهد. مبحث اين درس را مي توان به دو فصل مهم ترانفسورمرهاي سه فاز و ماشينهاي سنكرون تقسيم بندي نمود. ترانسفورهاي سه فاز و ماشينهاي سنكرون: وسايلي الكتريكي هستند كه بيشتر جنبه صنعتي دارند و كاربردهاي بسيار زياد ترانسهاي سه فاز در انتقال و توزيع انرژي الكتريكي، تبديل ولتاژ در ابتداي همه كارخانه ها و كارگاههاي بزرگ صنعتي و ... بر هيچ كس پوشيده نيست. در اين درس در مورد انواع آرايشهاي اين تراسنها، كليه گروههاي موجود و كاربرد هر نوع، بحث جامعي مي شود. ماشينهاي مخصوص(ويژه): به تعبيري مي توان اين درس را نقطه عطف درسهاي تخصصي اين گرايش دانست. زيرا اين درس به بررسي در مورد ماشينهاي ويژه مي پردازد كه اين ماشينها در وسايل خانگي كاربرد فراوان دارند. 

الكترونيك قدرت: الكترونيك قدرت در عمل بين الكترونيك و قدرت، آشتي برقرار كرده است. به طور مثال مي توان با فرمان يك ريزپردازنده كه حدود 5 ولت و 200 ميلي آمپر است يك كارخانه را راه اندازي كنيم. در زمينه الكترونيك قدرت المانهايي نظير تريستور، ترانزيستور و ... كاربردهاي فوق العاده زيادي دارند. از مزاياي اين قطعات تحمل توانهاي بالا مي باشد. 

بررسي سيستمهاي قدرت 2: اين درس بيشتر در مورد انتقال انرژي و مشكلات موجود در اين راه صحبت مي كند. از جمله مطالب ارائه شده در اين درس مي توان به پخش بار اقتصادي در شبكه هاي قدرت، اتصال كوتاههاي متقارن و نامتقارن روي شبكه قدرت و پايداري سيستمهاي قدرت اشاره نمود. 

توليد و نيروگاه: اين درس يكي از درسهاي بسيار جذاب اين گرايش است، زيرا برخلاف ديگر درسها، زياد به مسائل نظري، نمي پردازد و جنبه بسيار عملي دارد. آشنايي با انواع نيروگاهها (آبي، اتمي، بادي، بخار، ...) و همچنين بحث كلي در مورد اين نيروگاهها و روشهاي كاري آنها از مباحث اين درس است. 

رله و حفاظت: يك شبكه قدرت را بايد در مقابل خطرات احتمالي (اتصال كوتاهها) محافظت كرد. از وسائلي كه در اين مورد استفاده مي شود مي توان به رله ها اشاره كرد كه بسته به نوع رله به محض ايجاد يك حالت خطا و يا خرابي در شبكه وارد عمل شده، قسمتي از شبكه را جدا كرد. 

عايق و فشار قوي: با توجه به تفاوتهاي ولتاژهاي فشار قوي با ولتاژهاي فشار ضعيف، به طور حتم توليد، اندازه گيري و بهره برداري از اين ولتاژها تفاوتهاي عمده اي با ولتاژهاي فشار ضعيف دارد و براي عايق بندي شبكه فشار قوي بايد از عايقهاي مخصوصي استفاده كرد. فصل نخست اين درس به بررسي اين مقوله مي پردازد. در بخش دوم اين درس انواع تخليله الكتريكي، مراحل مختلف آن در عايقها و اثرات مختلف شكست بر عايق مورد بررسي قرار مي گيرد. 

ترموديناميك: شايد اولين سوالي كه در مرحله اول به ذهن برسد ارتباط اين درس با درسهاي برق باشد. كاربرد اصلي مطالب اين درس مبحث توليد نيروگاه است. زيرا هنگام آشنايي با انواع نيروگاهها (نيروگاه بخار، گازي، اتمي و ...) بايد اطلاعاتي در مورد سيكل كاري آنها داشته باشيم، پس داشتن اطلاعاتي در مورد ترموديناميك ضروري است. 

اصول ميكروكامپيوتر: درگرايش مخابرات توضيح داده شد. درسهاي تخصصي مهندسي برق- كنترل از درسهاي پايه و اصلي موثر در مهندسي كنترل مي توان به درسهاي مدار، الكترونيك، رياضي مهندسي، تجزيه و تحليل سيستم و كنترل خطي اشاره كرد. بعضي از درسهاي تخصصي اين گرايش عبارتند از:

كنترل ديجيتال و غيرخطي: كنترل ديجيتال از سال 1960 در پيشرفتهاي مربوط به قابليت توليد و كيفيت محصولات و صرفه جويي در هزينه ها، نقش مهمي داشته است. به خصوص با پيشرفتهايي كه در زمينه ميكروپروسسور صورت گرفته، اين رشته توانسته است در بعضي موارد از كنترل آنالوگ پيشي گرفته، دقت كار را بالا ببرد. 

كنترل مدرن: اين درس برخلاف ساير درسها (مانند كنترل صنعتي و ...) تا حدي جنبه نظري دارد و ديدي تقريبا رياضي به يك مهندس كنترل مي دهد. آشنايي كلي با مفاهيم كنترل پذيري و مشاهده پذيري سيستمهاي كنترل و مطالعه فيدبكهاي حالت از مباحث اين درس است. 

كنترل صنعتي: اين درس از درسهاي تخصصي و مهم گرايش كنترل مي باشد كه به بررسي نحوه به كارگيري روابط رياضي و فرمولهايي كه در هر نوع پروسه اي وجود دارد مي پردازد و شامل آشنايي با سيستمهاي كنترل غلظت، سطح، ارتفاع و يا ئبي ورودي، خروجي مخازن حاوي مايعات صنعتي و شيميايي (مانند مخازن موجود در صنايع، پالايشگاهها و ...)، مطالعه سيستمهاي كنترل دما و رطوبت يك محفظه و يا اتاق، آشنايي با انواع كنترل كننده هاي صنعتي، مطالعه انواع سيستمهاي نورد موجود در كارخانه ها(مانند نورد فولاد، كاغذ و...) و ديگر سيستمهاي موجود در صنعت است. 

ابزار دقيق: اصطلاح ابزار دقيق به ابزاري اطلاق مي شود كه سيگنالها را ثبت و نشان داده و يا باعث انتقال سيگنالي بين اجزاي مختلف سيستم مي شوند. اين درس به معرفي سيستمهاي كنترل و ابزار دقيق و همچنين معرفي اجزاي اين سيستمها مي پردازد. 

اصول ميكروكامپيوتر: در گرايش مخابرات توضيح داده شد. 

ترموديناميك: در گرايش قدرت توضيح داده شد. 

مباني تحقيق در عمليات: اين درس به طور كلي براي تمام دانشجويان مهندسي مفيد است. چون مهندسي ارتباط مستقيم با هزينه و سود اقتصادي دارد. آگاهي به برنامه ريزي خطي كه بحث اصلي اين درس است براي هر مهندسي جنبه هاي مثبت زيادي دارد. با اين درس مي توان هزينه ها را به حداقل و سود و صرفه اقتصادي را با كمترين امكانات به حداكثر رساند. بنابراين آگاهي به اين درس براي تمام كساني كه مي خواهند يك طرح صنعتي انجام دهند مزاياي زيادي دارد 

رشته هاي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته 

در برخي از دانشگاهها رشته مهندسي پزشكي را يكي از گرايش هاي مهندسي برق به شمار مي آورند. رشته هايي از قبيل مهندسي علمي - كاربردي برق، كارداني فني برق، دبير فني برق - قدرت و ... پيوند عميقي بين اين رشته و دانش كامپيوتر وجود دارد كه غيرقابل انكار است. با توجه به حجم بازار الكترونيك و بازار صنعت نيمه رسانا در دنيا و نيز كشور ما كه رشد 7% و 15% دارد، لذا آينده روشني براي اين رشته پيش بيني مي كنند چه از لحاظ بازار كار بر صنعت هاي شغلي و چه از نظر تحققات علمي. نكات تكميلي 

"مانع رشد صنعت الكترونيك و ميكروالكترونيك در دنيا نه سرمايه است و نه فن آوري و نه بازار. البته همه اينها محدوديت ايجاد مي كند ولي فعالً محدوديت اصلي كه اجازه نمي دهد كار از حدي جلوتر برود عبارت است از نيروي كار كيفي."

----------


## Bano.m

خیلی خیلی ممنونم...عالی بود
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم....میگن بازار کار برق برای دخترا مناسب نیست و درسته که دوران تحصیلیشونو با نمرات عالی میگذرونن اما بیرون دانشگاه برای پسرا محیط کاری مناسبتری فراهمه...کلا اینطوریه؟

----------


## artim

> خیلی خیلی ممنونم...عالی بود
> یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم....میگن بازار کار برق برای دخترا مناسب نیست و درسته که دوران تحصیلیشونو با نمرات عالی میگذرونن اما بیرون دانشگاه برای پسرا محیط کاری مناسبتری فراهمه...کلا اینطوریه؟



خواهش
خب برق. مکانیک.و.. این رشته هایی که کار کار فیزیکی ام زیاد داره مناسب خانوم ها نیست

----------


## Bano.m

> خواهش
> خب برق. مکانیک.و.. این رشته هایی که کار کار فیزیکی ام زیاد داره مناسب خانوم ها نیست


پس در حال حاضر توی رشته ریاضی ...شغل مناسبی برای خانوم ها چیه...شنیدم رشته برق اگه پشت میزی باشه مناسبه

----------


## vahid75

حیلی ممنون
مهندسی کامپیوتر هر دو گرایش نرم افزار و معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری (سخت افزار )

----------


## artim

> پس در حال حاضر توی رشته ریاضی ...شغل مناسبی برای خانوم ها چیه...شنیدم رشته برق اگه پشت میزی باشه مناسبه


نرم افزار. مواد صنایع. و.. خوبن
برق هم بله کار پشت میزی خوبه برای خانم ها

----------


## artim

> حیلی ممنون
> مهندسی کامپیوتر هر دو گرایش نرم افزار و معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری (سخت افزار )


*گرایش سخت افزار*
هر کامپیوتر دارای دو جزء متفاوت سخت افزار و نرم افزار است که در این میان سخت افزار جزء فیزیکی کامپیوتر بوده و شامل صفحه کلید، صفحه نمایش، چاپگر و دیسک‌ها می‌شود. اجزای فیزیکی و قابل لمس کامپیوتر مانند مدارها و بردهای الکترونیکی، سخت افزار نامیده می‌شود. مهم ترین واحد سخت افزار در مقطع لیسانس به مطالعه و بررسی طراحی سخت افزاری، کنترل سخت افزاری و شبکه های کامپیوتری می‌پردازد.برای مثال یک مهندس سخت افزار می‌تواند به طراحی بخش های سخت افزاری کامپیوتر شامل پردازش گر مرکزی (cpu) ، پورت های ورودی و خروجی و سیستم‌ها و مدارات جانبی می‌پردازد، مباحث درسی در رشته ی سخت افزار به مطالب درسی در رشته ی مهندسی برق و الکترونیک نزدیک بوده خصوصا تمام مطالب شاخه ی دیجیتال شامل مدارهای مختلف، معماری کامپیوتر و میکروپروسسورهای 1 و 2، الکترونیک دیجیتال و ... را شامل می‌شود که البته به این بخش از سخت افزار بیشتر در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری پرداخته می‌شود.
*گرایش نرم افزار*
نرم افزار جزء غیر قابل لمس کامپیوتر است. برنامه‌ها و داده هایی است که به کامپیوتر فرمان می‌دهند که چه عملی را انجام دهد. نرم افزار در حقیقت روح و جان کامپیوتر است که به سخت افزار هویت می‌بخشد و اصولا به برنامه ای گفته می‌شود که برای به کارگیری سخت افزار ساخته شده باشد. نرم افزار‌ها را می‌توان به دو رده ی کلی دسته بندی کرد که عبارت اند از: نرم افزارهای سیستمی و نرم افزارهای کاربردی. نرم افزارهای سیستمی برنامه هایی هستند که کاربر، یا خود آن‌ها را می‌نویسد یا شرکت های نرم افزاری آن‌ها را تهیه کرده و برای فروش عرضه می‌کنند. این گونه برنامه‌ها معمولا عمومیت برنامه های سیستم را نداشته و برای زمینه های مختلف مهندسی، علمی، تجاری، آموزشی، تفریحی و یا طراحی نوشته می‌شوند.
*توان مندی‌ها و ویژگی های لازم*
یک مهندس کامپیوتر باید سخت کوش و با پشتکار باشد چون رشته ی کامپیوتر رشته ی پویایی است و دانشجو باید همیشه اطلاعاتش به روز بوده و به دنبال فرا گرفتن مطالب جدید باشد. در نتیجه کسانی که می‌خواهند فقط چهار سال درس بخوانند و بعد مطالعه را کنار گذاشته و وارد بازار کار شوند، در این رشته موفق نخواهند شد و بر عکس افرادی که همیشه به دنبال مطالعه و فراگیری هستند، در این رشته موفق می‌شوند. مهندس کامپیوتر باید پایه ی ریاضی قوی داشته و توانایی اش در زمینه ی فیزیک خوب باشد. هم چنین لازم است که فردی خلاق باشد تا بتواند مسایل را از راه حل های ابتکاری حل کند. راه حل هایی که کمترین هزینه و بهترین کارآیی را داشته باشد.
*درس های مهم در این رشته:*
ضرایب و عنوان درس های اختصاصی رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر در هر دو گرایش در آزمون سراسری به شرح زیر است: ریاضیات:4، فیزیک:3، شیمی:2 (همانطوری که ملاحظه می کنید، این ضرایب با بسیاری از دروس مهندسی ای که بیشتر مورد اقبال دانش آموزان هستند، یکسان است)

----------


## Mamad org

پرستاری

----------


## محمد3568

سلام اقا ارتیم ممنون بابت موضوع خوبتون
بین سه تا رشته موندم نمیدونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم(به هر سه علاقه دارم و درامدش هم برام مهمه)
1)مهندسی شیمی
2)مهندسی عمران
3)فیزیک هسته ای

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

اقتصاد(علوم اقتصادی) و شیمی. بخصوص در رابطه با اینده شغلی وبازارکارشون اطلاعات میخواستم...
باتشکر

----------


## mona27

سلام و ممنون بابت تاپیک مفیدی که زدید
  رشته حقوق و ترازی که باید داشت 
ممنون

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

این نظر سنجی به سمت رشته های پزشکی چون 70 درصد بچه های انجمن تجربی هستن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

پروتز دندان درامدش چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کار تمیزی هست؟؟؟؟؟ چه رتبه هایی میخواد؟؟؟؟ قبولیش سخته؟

----------


## Lara27

شنوایی سنجی و بینایی سنجی هم بگید درامدش ؟ چه کارایی انجام میدن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ رتبه قبولی خیلی خوبی میخواد؟؟؟؟؟کارشون تمیزه؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> شنوایی سنجی و بینایی سنجی هم بگید درامدش ؟ چه کارایی انجام میدن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ رتبه قبولی خیلی خوبی میخواد؟؟؟؟؟کارشون تمیزه؟


سلام.
نه رتبه ی خوبی نمیخوان! کارشون تمیزه تمیز! خیالت راحت. کارهایی هم که انجام میدن از اسمشون معلومه دیگه! تا حالا بینایی سنجی نرفتی؟! خب!
درآمدشون هم خوبه یکی تو شهرمون داره بیش از 3 میلیون میگیره.

----------


## Lara27

> سلام.
> نه رتبه ی خوبی نمیخوان! کارشون تمیزه تمیز! خیالت راحت. کارهایی هم که انجام میدن از اسمشون معلومه دیگه! تا حالا بینایی سنجی نرفتی؟! خب!
> درآمدشون هم خوبه یکی تو شهرمون داره بیش از 3 میلیون میگیره.


دستت درد نکنه جواب دادی . شنوایی سنجی چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟
کدومشون بهتره ؟؟؟
خدا کنه قبول بشم . والا 3 تومن عالیه
خب میشه یه خورده دقیق بگی؟ من معمولا برا چشمم میرم پیش چشم پزشک توی کلینیکاونجا خودشون شماره عینک تعیین میکنن بینایی سنجی تا حالا نرفتم

----------


## Mr.Dr

> دستت درد نکنه جواب دادی . شنوایی سنجی چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟
> کدومشون بهتره ؟؟؟
> خدا کنه قبول بشم . والا 3 تومن عالیه
> خب میشه یه خورده دقیق بگی؟ من معمولا برا چشمم میرم پیش چشم پزشک توی کلینیکاونجا خودشون شماره عینک تعیین میکنن بینایی سنجی تا حالا نرفتم


خواهش میکنم. شنوایی سنجی رو نمیدونم.
بینایی سنجی که میری یه دستگاه و تجهیزاتی داره که داخلش نگاه میکنی و همون دستگاه تشخیص میده که چشمت ضعیف هست یا نه و اگه ضعیف هست شماره ش چنده و اینا! اینو میدونی چیه دیگه؟!  :Yahoo (94):  :

----------


## Lara27

> خواهش میکنم. شنوایی سنجی رو نمیدونم.
> بینایی سنجی که میری یه دستگاه و تجهیزاتی داره که داخلش نگاه میکنی و همون دستگاه تشخیص میده که چشمت ضعیف هست یا نه و اگه ضعیف هست شماره ش چنده و اینا! اینو میدونی چیه دیگه؟!  :


خخخخخخخ اره ممنون . درامدش رو از خودش پرسیدی ؟؟؟؟ یا حدسی میگی؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> خخخخخخخ اره ممنون . درامدش رو از خودش پرسیدی ؟؟؟؟ یا حدسی میگی؟


یه معلم ریاضی داریم که تو شهرمون خیلی مشهوره و همه میشناسنش و خودش با همه رفیقه و اینا!
همون بینایی سنجه دوستِ معلم ریاضیمون هست. بعد معلم ریاضیمون گفت.

----------


## new boy

جامعه شناسی چقد بدبخته :Yahoo (12):

----------


## artim

> پرستاری


پرستار یک عضو مهم در تیم مراقبت بهداشتی است و و دارای نقشهای گسترده ای از جمله نقش مراقبتی، حمایتی، درمانی، هماهنگی ، مشورتی ، مدیریتی و تحقیقاتی می‌باشد. به این معنا که پرستار وظیفه مراقبت و حمایت از بیمار، وظیفه هماهنگی بین بیمار و پزشک و بیمار و خانواده بیمار (انتقال دهنده خواستها و نیازهای بیمار یا مددجو) ، مسوولیت مدیریت بخش (اولویت‌بندی برای رسیدگی به بیماران و تصمیم‌گیری به موقع در مورد بیماران اورژانسی) ، وظیفه آموزش به بیمار در جهت تطابق با مشکلات و ناراحتی‌های پیش‌آمده و وظیفه تحقیق درباره روشهای مراقبتی که اعمال کرده است و تحقیق بر روی نحوه کاهش تعداد روزهای بستری یک بیمار را بر عهده دارد.
پرستاری یعنی کمک به فرد سالم یا بیمار در درمانگاه یا بیمارستان برای انجام آن دسته از فعالیت‌هایی که سبب حفظ و ارتقای سلامت می‌گردد به نحوی که اگر فرد توانایی، اراده یا آگاهی لازم را داشت، می‌توانست آن فعالیت‌ها را بدون کمک انجام دهد.
در همین راستا پرستار وظایف خود را در قالب شش نقش درمانی ، مراقبتی ، حمایتی ، هماهنگی ،‌حفاظتی و آموزشی انجام می‌دهد.
بدون شک پرستار نقش اصلی را در مراقبت و پیگیری درمان بیمار دارد و همین امر بیانگر نیاز جامعه به پرستار مرد می‌باشد چون هر بیماری دوست دارد در بعضی از بیماری‌ها مثل بیماری‌های کلیوی یا داخلی توسط پرستار همجنس خود مورد مراقبت قرار گیرد. در حال حاضر نیز در بیمارستان‌های دولتی، بخش ارولوژی (دستگاه کلیوی و مجاری ادرار)‌ خانم‌ها توسط پرستار خانم و بخش ارولوژی آقایان توسط پرستار آقا اداره می‌شود و به نظر می‌رسد که در برخی از بخش‌های دیگر مثل بخش داخلی نیز باید این مساله تعمیم پیدا کند
آینده شغلی ، بازار کار، درآمد:
در بسیاری از کشورها اولین خط ارتباط جامعه با سیستم پزشکی، پرستار است. چرا که پرستاران نسبت به دیگر افراد تیم پزشکی تعدادشان بیشتر است، در دسترس قرار دارند و اطلاعات بهداشتی – درمانی آنها جامع می‌باشد.
در کشور ایران نیز با این که پرستاران جایگاه واقعی خود را نیافته‌اند و در چند سال اخیر نیز با تعداد قابل توجهی فارغ‌التحصیل رشته پرستاری از دانشگاه آزاد و دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی – درمانی روبرو هستیم اما هنوز مراکز بهداشتی – درمانی به پرستارانی متخصص، مجرب و توانمند نیازمندند و در واقع بازار کار برای فارغ‌التحصیل خوب این رشته وجود دارد.
پرستاران علاوه بر کار در بیمارستان‌ها و مراکز بهداشتی – درمانی می‌توانند در صنعت برای مراقبت از سلامت و بهداشت کارکنان صنایع مختلف، در سازمان تربیت بدنی و مراکز ورزشی به عنوان یکی از اعضای اصلی تیم مراقبت پزشکی و در آموزش و پرورش فعالیت نمایند.
«فرصت‌های شغلی یک پرستار بسیار وسیع و گسترده است و حتی یک پرستار می‌تواند بطور مستقل فعالیت نماید. یعنی می‌تواند با تاسیس مرکز بهداشت خصوصی به ارزیابی وضعیت سلامت افراد جامعه بپردازد یا مهدکودک دایر نماید»
نقشهای پرستار:
۱- مراقبت کننده: نخستین نقش پرستار مراقبت کردن از فرد مورد نظر ( بیمار ) است.
۲- تعلیم دهنده (معلم): اجرا وارزیابی طرحهای آموزشی برای فرد و خانواده وی جهت رفع نیازهای یادگیری آنان
۳- مشاور: جمع آوری اطلاعات برای تحصیل در حل مشکل و تصمیم گیری
۴- رهبر: محقق و حمایت کننده از مددجو و خانواده
۵- نقش درمانی
۶- نقش حفاظتی
۷- نقش هماهنگ کننده
توانایی‌های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه :
در اینجا جسم‌هایی بیمار، روحهایی دردمند و روانهایی آشفته حضور دارند. در اینجا باید پذیرای مشکلات بسیار و پاسخگوی نیازهای بی‌شمار باشی. باید روزی ۸ ساعت در اطاق عمل با تمامی وجود در خدمت تیم پزشکی باشی. باید سالها در بخش سرطان یا سوانح و سوختگی ، دردمندترین بیماران را مشاهده کنی و در حد توانت به آنها رسیدگی نمایی و در یک کلام باید عشق به هم‌نوع و ایثار و همیاری در ذره ذره وجودت خانه کرده باشد.
دانشجوی پرستاری باید عاشق انسان و انسانیت باشد تا بتواند در شرایط سخت و بحرانی حتی زمانی که خسته است یا آمادگی جسمی و روحی لازم را ندراد، به دیگران کمک کند. همچنین باید فردی منظم و دقیق باشد و بداند که نظم و سختگیری اساس کار رشته پرستاری است و از لحاظ درسی نیز لازم است که به زیست‌شناسی، شیمی و زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشد چون برای روزآمد بودن و اطلاع از آخرین دستاوردهای دانش پرستاری ، لازم است که از مجلات و منابع علمی به زبان انگلیسی استفاده کند.
دانشجوی پرستاری باید از سلامت کامل جسمانی برخوردار باشد تا به یاری دید قوی بتواند کارهای ظریف و دقیق پرستاری را بخوبی انجام دهد و با شنوایی خوب صدای قلب را حتی اگر ضعیف باشد، بشنود . حتی داشتن قدی متناسب و عدم لکنت زبان یا لرزش دست در این رشته ضروری است . چون همین مشکلات به ظاهر کوچک، در کارایی یک پرستار بسیار موثر است.
پرستار باید بیش از هر چیز متواضع بوده و هدفش خدمت به مردم باشد چون کار در بیمارستان یک کار مشخص و کلاسه شده نیست بلکه پرستار در صورت ضرورت باید هرکاری حتی کاری که از یک فرد بیسواد نیز برمی‌آید، انجام دهد. یعنی قرار نیست که دانشجوی پرستاری پس از فارغ‌التحصیلی پشت استیشن بنشیند و دستور دهد بلکه باید در انجام هر خدمتی پیش قدم باشد. همچنین لازم است که روابط عمومی خوبی داشته باشد چون پرستار نزدیکترین فرد به بیمار است و حتی بعضی از بیماران مشکل خود را به راحتی با پزشک در میان نمی‌گذارند اما با پرستاری که روابط عمومی خوبی داشته و توانسته است اعتماد بیمار را جلب کند، در میان می‌گذارند.
همچنین اطلاعات عمومی خوب در زمینه پزشکی برای یک پرستار ضروری است چون پرستار به نوعی دیگر درمانگر بیمار است و حتی دروسی که می‌خواند همان دروس پزشکی است با دیدگاهی دیگر .
پرستاری علم و هنر است برای همین یک پرستار باید علاوه بر دانش لازم ، از آمادگی روحی و روانی، صبر و حوصله ، روابط عمومی خوب و قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل بالا برخوردار باشد . به عبارت دیگر یک پرستار نمی‌تواند تنها با تکیه بر دروس دانشگاهی ، در کار خود موفق شود بلکه باید از دانش خود در شرایط مختلف و متفاوت به درستی استفاده کند و این نیاز به قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل خوب، سرعت عمل و آمادگی روحی و روانی دارد. 
پرستار با دردمندترین افراد جامعه در ارتباط است برای همین باید جسمی قوی و روحی توانا داشته باشد تا بتواند از عهده شب‌کاری یا کار در بخش‌هایی حساس و دشوار مثل c.c.u ، i.c.u ، بخش بیماران سرطانی یا بخش سوانح و سوختگی برآید و در ضمن دچار فشارهای روحی و روانی یا ناتوانی‌های جسمی نشود.
اما چرا با وجود سختی‌ها و دشواری‌های بسیار این کار، عده‌ای با عشق و علاقه در این زمینه فعالیت می‌کنند؟
پرستاران یک بیمارستان ، عامل اصلی موفقیت یک بیمارستان هستند. یعنی اگر پرستاران یک بیمارستان خوب، کارآمد و دلسوز باشند، اکثر بیماران از آن بیمارستان راضی خواهند بود. چون بیشترین ارتباط بیمار با پرستاران می‌باشد و رضایت از پرستار مساوی است با رضایت از بیمارستان .
به بیان دیگر لبخند رضایت بیمار، شیرین‌ترین و دلپذیرترین هدیه‌ای است که هر روز به یک پرستار دلسوز و تلاشگر تقدیم می‌شود؛ هدیه‌ای که پرستار را به تلاشی پی‌گیر تر و بیشتر تشویق می‌کند.
وجود پرستار ، کارهای او ، لبخند او ، سخن او و فعالیت او آرامش بخش جان انسان‌هایی است که بیش از هر انسان دیگر نیازمند آرامش هستند.
شرایط محیط کار، محل استخدام:
محل احتمالی استخدام می تواند بیمارستانها، کلینیکها و پاراکلینیک های دولتی و خصوصی، ادارات،  سازمانهاو به عنوان مربی در دانشکده ها و …. باشد. این رشته یا شغل در اکثر مراکز درمانی دولتی و خصوصی و غیره بصورت شیفت در گردش ( صبح ، عصر و شب ) یا شیفت ثابت می باشد . و شرایط محیط کار آن بستگی به نوع مسئولیت و بخشهای بیمارستان و مراکز درمانی که پرستار در آن مشغول می باشد دارد مثلا یک پرستار که در بخش اورژانس و یا پایگاه اورژانس بیمارستان کار می کند یا پرستاری که در بخش اطفال بیمارستان یا بخش  داخلی و جراحی و یا icu و ccu و یا اطاق عمل از نظر شرایط محیط کار با هم تفاوت دارند .
پرستار می تواند در بیمارستان براساس سطح تحصیلات ( کارشناسی ، کارشناسی ارشد ) و سابقه کار در پستهای پرستار شیفت ، سر پرستار ، سوپروایزر بالینی ، سوپروایزر کنترل عفونت ، سوپروایزر آموزشی و ریاست پرستاری بیمارستان مشغول به کار شود .
مدارک تحصیلی و دوره های آموزشی ضروری برای احراز شغل:
افراد پس از اخذ دیپلم متوسطه و قبولی در آزمون سراسری گروه علوم تجربی می توانند در این رشته به تحصیل بپردازند و سپس در مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا نیز ادامه تحصیل دهند.
مدت دوره آموزش:
مدت تحصیل حداقل ۴ سال و حداکثر ۵ سال ( در شرایط خاص و با موافقت آموزش کل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مثل : مرخصی تحصیلی و … ) می باشد.
تحصیلات تکمیلی :
گرایشهای مختلف در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری:
۱) گرایشهای کارشناسی ارشد
الف) داخلی جراحی
ب) اطفال
ج) مدیریت
د) بهداشت
ه) روان پرستاری
ن)پرستاری ویژه
و) اپیدمیولوژی
ز) آناتومی
ح) فیزیولوژی
ط) بافت شناسی
۲) گرایشهای مقطع دکتری
الف) پرستاری
ب) آناتومی
ج) بافت شناسی
د) اپیدمیولوژی
دوره کارشناسی ارشد پرستاری
فارغ‌التحصیلان دوره کارشناسی پرستاری ، طبق ضوابط خاص، قبولی در آزمون ورودی و همچنین مصاحبه، در دوره دو ساله کارشناسی ارشد پرستاری پذیرفته می‌شوند. در این دوره ۲۶ واحد درسی (شامل دروس اصلی ۷ واحد، دروس تخصصی و الزامی ۸ واحد و دروس اختیاری ۱۱ واحد ) و ۶ واحد پایان‌نامه ارائه می‌گردد. دانشجویان در یکی از تخصصهای آموزش پرستاری یا مدیریت خدمات پرستاری بیماریهای جراحی و داخلی، پرستاری بهداشت جامعه، مدیریت آموزش پرستاری (و در آینده نزدیک پرستاری سالمندان) ادامه تحصیل می‌دهند.
فارغ‌التحصیلان کارشناسی ارشد در سطح بالای تخصصی، امور آموزش، مدیریت خدمات پرستاری و ارائه خدمات بالینی، در دانشکده‌های پرستاری و مراکز مختلف بهداشتی درمانی خدمت می‌کنند. این فارغ‌التحصیلان باید قادر باشند امور مهم و مشکلات آموزش خدمات پرستاری و به طور کلی ، بهداشت و درمان جامعه را مشخص و با تصمیم‌گیری و ایجاد تغییر برای اصلاح وضع موجود و ایجاد تغییرات مطلوب برنامه‌ریزی و آن را اجرا نمایند.
دوره دکترای پرستاری
دارندگان مدرک کارشناسی ارشد پرستاری طبق ضوابط خاصی ، قبولی در آزمون کتبی ورودی و مصاحبه و گذراندن دوره آموزشی شامل ۲۵ واحد دروس اختصاصی، ۲۰ واحد رساله دکتری و امتحان جامع دکتری به دریافت درجه دکترای پرستاری نایل می‌گردند. این دوره در حال حاضر فقط در دو دانشگاه کشور دایر می‌باشد. دارندگان درجه دکترای پرستاری در حال حاضر امور برنامه‌ریزی آموزشی و پژوهشی ، تدریس و تحقیق و مدیریت در سطوح بالاتر را در دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی (آزاد و دولتی) عهده‌درا می‌شوند.

حقوق و مزایا و شرایط ارتقاء شغل:
حقوق یک پرستار به محل استخدام، موقعیت جغرافیایی و ساعات کار بستگی دارد و اگر استخدام موسسات یا وزارتخانه ها باشد بر اساس قوانین اداره امور استخدامی کشور حقوق ماهانه و ترفیع دریافت می کند. البته لازم به ذکر است در حال حاضر مبلغ دریافتی ماهانه یک پرستار رضایت بخش نیست و مخصوصا در مراکز خصوصی با حداکثر کار و شیفت های اجباری حداقل دریافتی را به پرستاران می دهند .
آینده نگری درباره شغل با توجه به شرایط اجتماعی:
با توجه به نیازهای جامعه به پرستار و دیدگاه مثبت در خصوص پرستار و موقعیت او در جامعه بخصوص در چند سال اخیر که تحول در این حرفه ایجاد شده است امید است بتوان در جهت بهبود و ارتقاء سطح سلامت و بهداشت عمومی جامعه و مراقبت از بیماران در بیمارستانهای دولتی و خصوصی، مطبها، کلینیکها و پاراکلینیکها و درمانگاهها و سایر بخشهای ارائه کننده خدمات پرستاری تلاش نمود.
خصوصیات جسمی و توانایی های لازم برای احراز شغل:
پرستار باید از سلامت کامل جسمی و ذهنی و روحی برخوردار باشد و فردی دقیق،    علاقه مند و صبور باشد و کنترل کافی روی احساسات شخصی خود داشته باشد.

----------


## artim

> سلام اقا ارتیم ممنون بابت موضوع خوبتون
> بین سه تا رشته موندم نمیدونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم(به هر سه علاقه دارم و درامدش هم برام مهمه)
> 1)مهندسی شیمی
> 2)مهندسی عمران
> 3)فیزیک هسته ای


*
شیمی
*
تعریف رسمی انجمن مهندسی شیمی آمریکا (AIChE)
کاربرد اصول علوم فیزیکی همراه با مبانی اقتصادی و روابط انسانی در زمینه هایی که مستقیما به فرایندها و دستگاه هایی که در آنها ماده به منظور تغییری در حالت یا مقدار انرژی و یا ترکیبش تحت عمل قرار گرفته باشد.مطمئنا چیزی از این کلمات دستگیرتان نشد. چند بار دیگر بخوانید شاید چیزی عایدتان شود.(البته به شرط آنکه خودتان مهندس شیمی باشید!) ولی توصیه می شود از این تعاریف خشک و رسمی در جواب به کسی که از شما در مورد مهندسی شیمی سوال می کند دوری کنید!! مثلا می توان از تعریف زیر استفاده کرد:طراحی فرایند برای صنایع شیمیایی، جهت تبدیل مواد اولیه به فرآورده های با ارزش افزودهدروس مهندسی شیمیحدود 35 تا 45% از دروس مهندسی شیمی با بقیه رشته های مهندسی یکسان است.

(15% دروس عمومی، 20% دروس پایه (ریاضی فیزیک)، 10% دروس مهندسی عمومی). 15% از دروس مهندسی شیمی مربوط به دانشکده شیمی است. 405 از دروس مهندسی شیمی مربوط به دروس اصلی (25%) و اختیاری مربوط به گرایش (15%) است.دروس اصلی این رشته عبارتند از :موازنه ماده و انرژی، ترمودینامیک، مکانیک سیالات، انتقال حرارت، انتقال جرم، سینتیک و طراحی راکتور، کاربرد ریاضیات در مهندسی شیمی، کنترل فرآیندها، عملیات واحد، طرح و اقتصاد مهندسی
*
گرایش های مهندسی شیمی:*در مقطع کارشناسی دارای 8 گرایش زیر می باشد:
*
1.پالایش:* دانش تبدیل نفت خام به فرآورده های نفتی.

2*.پتروشیمی:* دانش تبدیل شاخه ای از فراورده های نفتی به فرآورده های غیر نفتی (پلیمرهای خام و محصولات پتروشیمی)

*3.پلیمر:* دانش تبدیل پلیمرهای خام (PVC,PP,PE) به پلیمرهای صنعتی (لاستیک، چسب، رنگ و ...)

*4.صنایع گاز:* دانش تبدیل گاز طبیعی به گاز قابل مصرف (شامل عملیات استخراج، پالایش، انتقال و ...) (با توجه به منابع غنی گاز در ایران و رتبه دوم ایران در جهان از این حیث، آینده این گرایش بسیار درخشان خواهد بود)

5*.صنایع شیمیایی معدنی:* دانش تبدیل مواد شیمیایی استخراج شده از معدن به محصولات شیمیایی معدنی (گچ، سیمان، کاشی، اسیدها و بازها، گازهای صنعتی و ... )

*6.صنایع غذایی:* دانش تبدیل مواد غذایی به محصولات غذایی مغذی‌تر و با طعم بهتر.

*7.طراحی فرایندهای صنعت نفت:* همانطور که از نام آن مشخص است در دروس اختصاصی و اختیاری این گرایش باید مسائل مربوط به صنایع نفت مطرح شود.

*8.بهره برداری:* این گرایش را می توان رشته ای مستقل دانست و شامل دروسی مانند اکتشاف نفت، حفاری، مخازن هیروکربنی و ... است.




*عمران*

گرايش راه و ساختمان و گرايش آب و نقشه برداري از گرايش‌هاي اصلي اين رشته مهم به شمار مي‌روند.نام مهندسي عمران از واژه Civil Engineering اقتباس شده.
*درسهاي رشته :*


رديف
نام درس

1
آب‌هاي زيرزميني

2
آزمايشگاه روسازي

3
آزمايشگاه ژئوتكنيك

4
آزمايشگاه فيزيك 1

5
آزمايشگاه مقاومت مصالح

6
آزمايشگاه مكانيك خاك

7
آزمايشگاه مكانيك سيالات

8
آلودگي هوا و روش‌هاي كنترل

9
آمار و احتمالات مهندسي

10
اجزاء محدود مقدماتي

11
استاتيك

12
اصول مديريت ساخت

13
اصول مهندسي بندر

14
اصول مهندسي پل

15
اصول مهندسي ترافيك

16
اصول مهندسي تصفيه آب و فاضلاب

17
اصول مهندسي تونل

18
اصول مهندسي زلزله

19
اصول مهندسي ژئوتكنيك

20
اصول مهندسي سد

21
اصول مهندسي فرودگاه

22
اقتصاد مهندسي

23
اقتصاد مهندسي و منابع آب

24
بارگذاري

25
برنامه نويسي كامپيوتر

26
بناهاي آبي

27
بهينه‌سازي سازه‌ها

28
پروژه بتن آرمه

29
پروژه تخصصي

30
پروژه راهسازي

31
پروژه سازه‌هاي فولادي

32
تاسيسات مكانيكي و برقي

33
تحليل سازه‌ها 1

34
تحليل سازه‌ها 2

35
تحليل قابليت اعتماد سازه‌ها

36
ترموديناميك عمومي

37
ترميم ساختمانها

38
ترميم و نگهداري راه

39
ديناميك

40
راه آهن

41
راهسازي

42
رسم فني و نقشه‌كشي ساختمان

43
روسازي راه

44
روش‌هاي اجرايي ساختمان

45
رياضي عمومي 1

46
رياضي عمومي 2

47
زبان تخصصي

48
زمين‌شناسي مهندسي

49
سازه‌هاي بتن آرمه 1

50
سازه‌هاي بتن آرمه 2

51
سازه‌هاي بنايي

52
سازه‌هاي چوبي

53
سازه‌هاي فولادي 1

54
سازه‌هاي فولادي 2

55
سازه‌هاي مدفون

56
سدهاي كوتاه

57
شيمي عمومي

58
شيمي و ميكروبيولوژي اب و فاضلاب

59
طراحي معماري

60
فاضلاب صنعتي

61
فتوگرامتري

62
فيزيك 1

63
فيزيك 2

64
ماشين آلات راهسازي

65
ماشين‌آلات ساختماني

66
ماشين‌هاي آبي

67
مباني GIS و كاربرد آن در منابع آب

68
مترو و برآورد پروژه

69
محاسبات عددي

70
مصالح ساختماني

71
معادلات ديفرانسيل

72
مقاومت مصالح 1

73
مقاومت مصالح 2

74
مهندسي آب و فاضلاب و پروژه

75
مهندسي پي

76
مهندسي ترابري

77
مهندسي زهكشي

78
مهندسي سيستم‌ها

79
مكانيك خاك

80
مكانيك خاك 2

81
مكانيك سيالات

82
هيدرولوژي آماري و پروژه

83
هيدرولوژي مهندسي

84
هيدروليك و آزمايشگاه

85
كارآموزي

86
كاربرد كامپيوتر در مهندسي عمران










*بازار كار :*
زمينه‌‌هاي كاري اين رشته شامل سه موضوع زير است:

*الف-* طراحي و مشاوره: اين زمينه كاري، شامل طرح يا مشورت در طراحي يك پروژه است. همان طور كه به نظر مي رسد، اين نوع زمينه‌كاري به تجربه زياد و مفيد و همچنين به تخصص كافي نياز دارد و معمولاً اين وظيفه بر عهده متخصصين مجرب است. كسي كه چنين وظيفه‌اي به عهده مي‌گيرد، عمدتاً با كار‌هاي دفتري و كار با نقشه‌هاي مختلف سروكار خواهد داشت

.*ب-* پيمانكاري و اجرا: اين وظيفه به سختي وظيفه مشاوره نيست و آن تخصص لازم را ندارد يك مجري، طرح و نقشة در نظر گرفته شده براي يك پروژه دريافت مي‌كند و فقط وظيفه‌اش اين خواهد بود كه طرح را به خوبي اجرا كند. البته اكثر مشكلات سازنده‌اي در همين بخش است، چرا كه ممكن است نقشه‌هاي بسيار خوبي طراحي شود و سازه‌ها از نظر طراحي بدون عيب و نقص باشند، اما كار در اجرا به درستي انجام نگيرد. به همين جهت سازه‌هاي ساخته شده معمولاً بي عيب و نقص است.

*ج-* نظارت: مهندس ناظر وظيفه دارد از طرف كارفرما ، نظارت بر حسن انجام كارها را بر عهده بگيرد و همچنين وظيفه هماهنگي بين كار‌ها و افراد مختلف را به انجام برساند.براي آشنائي بيشتر با زمينه‌هاي كاري گرايش‌هاي مهندس عمران به مثال زير توجه كنيد.در پروژه‌هاي بزرگ معمولاً يك گروه از مهندسان با گرايش‌ها و سطح تخصص‌هاي مختلف كار مي‌كنند تا پروژه طراحي و اجرا شود. به عنوان مثال، در ساخت يك سد، ابتدا بحث طراحي آن مطرح است. گرايش منابع آب تعيين مي‌كند كه سد اگر در جايي خاص احداث شود، وضع آب پشت آن چطور خواهد بود و سد كجا احداث شود، بهتر است.گرايش هيدروليك و سازه هيدروليكي، به كمك گرايش سازه، وظيفه طراحي ساختمان اين سد را بر عهده دارند. گرايش زلزله، وظيفه ايمني سازي سد در برابر زلزله و تغيير طرح سازه آن به نحوي كه در برابر زلزله مقاوم باشد و گرايش خاك و پي، وظيفه بررسي پي و تكيه‌گاههاي سد و ميزان دوام آنها را بر عهده دارد و سرانجام در هنگام اجرا، يك نقشه بردار وظيفه اجراي دقيق بخشهاي مختلف سد و تعيين محل دقيق احداث آن و مثلاً محل دقيق تكيه‌گاهها و پي‌ها را به عهده دارد. دست آخر، همه اين مهندسان به كمك تعداد زيادي از مهندسان رشته‌هاي ديگر مثل مهندسان مكانيك و برق، كار ساخت بدنة سد و نصب تجهيزات مربوط به آن را به انجام خواهند رسانيد.شايان ذكر است كه گرايش هاي هيدروليك سازه هيدروليكي، منابع آب، سازه، زلزله و خاك و پي كه در اينجا نام برده شدند، جزء گرايش‌هاي مهندسي عمران در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد هستند.



*هسته ای*

هدف های اصلی بخش مهندسی هسته ای را باید درفراهم آوردن آموزش عالی فنی در مهندسی هسته ای،آموزش علوم عملی تکنولوژی هسته ای وپیشبرد این رشته به منظوراستفاده بیشتراز منافع تکنولوژی هسته ای  درصنایع خلاصه کردومهمترین سودی که تکنولوژی هسته ای برای اجتماع در بردارداستفاده از انرژی مفیدی است که راکتورهای هسته ای می توانند به وجود آورند.همچنین آماده سازی فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی كه علاوه بر آن كه به عنوان یك مهندس با تكنولوژی روز آشنا بوده و قدرت طراحی و بهینه سازی سیستم ها و نیز راه اندازی و نگهداری آنها را دارند، با علوم و تكنولوژی هسته ای آشنا بوده و قادرند با مواد و تشعشعات رادیو اكتیو به صورت صحیح و بی خطر كار كرده و در جابجایی آنها و  نگهداری و محافظت پرسنل در مقابل پرتوها كارآمد می باشد.امروزه استفاده از انرژی شكافت هسته ای در نیروگاه های هسته ای برای تولید الكتریسته یكی از كاربردهای اصلی انرژی هسته ای می باشد. این انرژی عظیم ناشی از شكافت هسته ای همچنین می تواند بعنوان منبع قدرت سفینه های فضایی و زیر دریائیها مورد استفاده قرا گیرد، و در آینده ای نه چندان دور می توان امیدوار به داشتن نیروگاه هایی بر مبنای جوش هسته ای بود، كه در این صورت مسئله بحران انرژی برای همیشه در جهان حل خواهد شد.
*
ارتباط رشته ی مهندسی هسته ای با دیگر رشته های موجود*

دانش آموختگان رشته مهندسی هسته ای مانند اغلب مهندسان از دانش ریاضی ،‌ فیزیك و كامپیوتر قوی برخوردار خواهند بود. آنان همچنین با نگرش قوی مهندسی به معضلات کشور خواهند نگریست و در جهت حل آن ها می کوشند. به آنان دیدگاه عمیق فیزیکی از پدیده های هسته ای داده خواهد شد. و نهایتآ مانند یک مهندس برق نیروگاه می سازند ومانند یک مهندس مکانیک مسایل ترموهیدرولیکی نیروگاه را بررسی میکنند.

*سابقه ی رشته ی مهندسی هسته ای در ایران و سایر کشور های جهان:*مقطع کارشناسی مهندسی هسته ای در ایران برای اولین بار در دانشگاه آزاد واحد علوم وتحقیقات راه اندازی گردیده است، ولی مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكترای تخصصی مهندسی هسته ای در واحد علوم و تحقیقات، علاوه بر گرایش پرتو پزشكی، در دو گرایش مهندسی هسته ای به نام مهندسی راكتورهای هسته ای و مهندسی سوخت و چرخه مواد هسته ای هرساله دانشجو می پذیرد.همچنین در دانشگاه های صنعتی شریف، ‌دانشگاه پلی تكنیك ( صنعتی امیر كبیر )،  دانشگاه شهید بهشتی در تهران و نیز دانشگاه شیراز مقاطع تحصیلات تكمیلی این رشته ارائه می گردد.در دانشگاه های خارج از كشور دو دانشگاه معتبر و  برتر جهان به نام دانشگاه بركلی و دانشگاه MIT  رشته مهندسی هسته ای را علاوه بر مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكتری در مقطع كارشناسی در سه گرایش، ‌مهندسی پرتو پزشكی، مهندسی راكتور و مهندسی پسماندازی هسته ای ارائه می دهند و در تعداد زیادی دانشگاه دیگر مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد، دكتری تخصصی و پست دكتری رشته مهندسی هسته ای ارائه  می گردد كه به پیوست برنامه درسی مقطع كارشناسی مهندسی هسته ای دانشگاه بر كلی، همراه برنامه درسی مقطع كارشناسی دانشگاه MIT و گزارش توجیهی آن تقدیم می گردد.
*
استادان رشته ی مهندسی هسته ای*

استادانی که  مقطع کارشناسی مهندسی هسته ای را ارائه می کنند همان استادان مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری این رشته هستند که مدت مدیدی است در واحد علوم وتحقیقات تدریس و تحقیق می کنند. بنابر این با توجه به آنكه مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكترای مهندس هسته ای قریب 10 سال قدمت در دانشگاه آزاد واحد علوم و تحقیقات دارد و با توجه به حضور ده عضو  هیئت علمی تمام وقت دارای مدك PH.D در زمینه مهندسی هسته ای و تعدادی اعضای نمیه وقت و دانشجویان بورسیه و امكان استفاده از اساتید مدعو عضو هیئت علمی سازمان انرژی اتمی ایران كه با اشتیاق فراوان با گروه همكاری می نمایند آمادگی اجرای این دوره به لحاظ نظری مهیا است.
*
زمینه ی اجرایی رشته*

از نظر عملی نیز در واحد علوم و تحقیقات دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی آزمایشگاهها و كارگاههای متعددی دایر است كه از ان جمله می توان به آزمایشگاههای فیزیك 1 و 2 ‌، شیمی و شیمی آلی ،‌مكانیك سیالات و انتقال حرارت و..... اشاره نمود. راه اندازی آزمایشگاه تخصصی هسته ای و آزمایشگاه دزیمتری و آشكار سازی كه درشرف راه اندازی است از دلایل اجرای رشته در زمینه عملی می باشد و آمادگی این واحد دانشگاهی را جهت برگزاری دوره مهندسی هسته ای نشان می دهد .  این واحد همچنین مجهز به كتابخانه وسایت كامپیوتری فعال می باشد.

*قابلیت ها، مهارت ها و نقش دانش آموختگان رشته ی مهندسی هسته ای:*گسترش ایمن و اقتصادی نیروگاههای هسته ای، طراحی، ‌ساخت و بهره برداری از نیروگاه های هسته ای و کار در نیروگاه ها ی هسته ای از جمله نیروگاه در دست احداث بوشهر، از جمله اولین وظایف و مراکز جذب مهندسین هسته ای است.  زمینه كاری دیگر آن ها فراوری سوختهای هسته ای از استخراج تخلیص ،‌  غنی سازی و آماده سازی میله های سوخت گرفته تا پسمانداری و نگهداری سوختهای مصرف شده و جابجایی كلیه مواد وتجهیزات رادیواكتیو می باشد. همچنین مهندسین هسته ای در زمینه تحقیقات كاربردی همچون طراحی نیروگاههای هسته ای كارآمدتر، ‌استفاده بیشتر و بهتر از سوخت های هسته ای مانند:  افزایش عمر سوخت ها،  بهینه سازی ساختار آن ها و كاهش قیمت راه اندازی نیروگاه های هسته ای می توانند كار كنند. بطوریكه هدف نهایی دانشكده مهندسی هسته ای  عبارتست از تبدیل نیروگاههای هسته ای به اقتصادی ترین و ایمن ترین نیروگاه ها كه همچنین كمترین صدمات زیست محیطی را نیز داشته باشد. علاوه بر تمام اینها ، علوم و تكنولوژی هسته ای درگستره وسیعی از كاربرهای صنعتی ، زیست محیطی ، كشاورزی و ...... می تواند در خدمت جامعه باشد، كه دانشجویان مقطع كارشناسی با زمینه های اصلی آن چون تولید پرتوهای رادیو اكتیو، بر هم كنش پرتوها با ماده ، آشكار سازی  و اندازه گیری پرتوهای  رادیو اكتیو ، طراحی سیستم های هسته ای و حفاظ سازی در مقابل تابش های رادیو اكتیو آشنا خواهد شد. آنان در طی آموزشهای خود 140 واحد درسی را به صورت زیر می گذرانند:
*دروس عمومی: *   20 واحد*دروس پایه  :*  42واحد*دروس اصلی : *  50  واحد*دروس تخصصی :*   36 واحد*دروس اختیاری :*   22 واحد  كه دانشجو موظف است تا سقف 140 واحد درسی تعدادی از آنها را انتخاب نماید.
*
نوع مدرك ورودی و ضوابط و مواد امتحانی عبارتند از :*فیزیك و مكانیكضریب 4دروس ریاضی زیر دیپلم    ضریب 4شیمیضریب 3گذراندن دوره پیش دانشگاهی در رشته ریاضی فیزیك برای ورود به دوره كارشناسی مهندسی هسته ای ضروری است .

----------


## artim

> اقتصاد(علوم اقتصادی) و شیمی. بخصوص در رابطه با اینده شغلی وبازارکارشون اطلاعات میخواستم...
> باتشکر


*معرفی رشته اقتصاد در مقطع کارشناسی**هدف:
*
در دانشگاه، اقتصاد را اين‌گونه تعريف مي‌کنند: علم تخصيص منابع محدود براي نيازهاي نامحدود. به ‌طور کلي بحث در اين علم بر سر آن است که نحوه‌ي تخصيص بهينه‌ي اين منابع چگونه است. مي‌توانيم در يک تعريف کلي‌تر بگوييم که علم اقتصاد مطالعه‌ي علمي جنبه‌هاي گوناگون رفتار اقتصادي انسان است. به اين دليل علم اقتصاد جزء علوم اجتماعي محسوب مي‌شود، درست نظير جامعه‌شناسي، علم سياست يا روان‌شناسي.
*
ماهيت:*علم اقتصاد از جنبه‌هاي مختلفي قابل بررسي است. آن‌چه باعث شده اين علم جزء علوم انساني باشد، سر و کار داشتن رفتار اقتصادي انسان‌هاست. اين خود باعث پيوند اقتصاد با فلسفه مي‌شود که جنبه‌ي‌ نظري اقتصاد است؛ اما آن‌چه باعث پيوند اين علم با آمار و رياضي شده است، جنبه‌‌ي کاربردي اقتصاد است که بسيار وسيع‌تر از جنبه‌ي‌ نظري آن است. نه تنها آمار، رياضي هم به اقتصاددانان در زمينه‌ي شناخت بهتر پديده‌ها و رفتارهاي فردي و اجتماعي کمک مي‌کند. آمار رکن اساسي علوم اجتماعي، علم اقتصاد و سياست‌هاي اقتصادي- اجتماعي است. با استفاده از روش‌ها و تکنيک‌هاي آماري پيشرفته مي‌توان مبنايي رياضي و کمي براي تبيين، تشخيص و صورت‌‌بندي مسائل اجتماعي- اقتصادي فراهم آورد.هم‌چنين آمار امکان به‌ دست دادن تصوير کلي يک وضعيت اقتصادي- اجتماعي خاص را فراهم مي‌کند. علوم اجتماعي در مقايسه با علوم طبيعي ويژگي‌هاي خاص‌تري دارند، چون اين علوم به بررسي رفتار انسان مي‌پردازد و اين رفتارها نيز ناهمگون است. گذشته از اين، به دليل تنوع فرديت‌ها پيش‌بيني در علوم اجتماعي به غايت سخت‌تر از پيش‌بيني در علوم طبيعي و تجربي است.
*
گرايش‌هاي مقطع ليسانس:*رشته‌ي اقتصاد در مقطع کارشناسي داراي 6 شاخه‌ي اقتصاد نظري، بازرگاني، کشاورزي، پول و بانکداري، صنعتي و حمل و نقل است و داوطلبان هر سه گروه آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني مي‌توانند اين رشته را انتخاب کنند؛ البته براي داوطلبان رشته‌ي رياضي، شاخه‌هاي بازرگاني و کشاورزي و براي داوطلبان انساني، شاخه‌ي اقتصاد نظري ارائه نشده است؛ اما به گفته‌ي استادان اين رشته تفاوت شاخه‌هاي مختلف اقتصاد در مقطع کارشناسي کم‌تر از 30 ‌واحد درسي است و چون دانشجويان مي‌توانند 9 واحد اختياري خود را از شاخه‌هاي ديگر انتخاب کنند، تفاوت قابل توجهي بين شاخه‌هاي مختلف اين رشته وجود ندارد. به ويژه اين‌که بين درس‌هاي تخصصي هر شاخه نيز تشابهات بسياري وجود دارد. براي مثال از 11 درس اختصاصي شاخه‌ي اقتصاد پول و بانکداري، 4 درس آن با شاخه‌ي اقتصاد بازرگاني مشترک است.

با اين همه ما براي آشنايي شما با شاخه‌هاي رشته‌ي اقتصاد، به معرفي اجمالي آن‌ها مي‌پردازيم.
*
شاخه‌ي اقتصاد نظري:*اقتصاد نظري به مدل‌هاي رياضي اقتصاد مي‌پردازد؛ يعني تأکيد اين بخش از اقتصاد بيش‌تر بر تئوري‌هاي رياضي است.دکتر عسکريان در معرفي اين شاخه مي‌گويد:تقسيم‌‌بندي رشته‌ي اقتصاد به شاخه‌هاي مختلف، کار اشتباهي است؛ چون بين شاخه‌هاي اين رشته مرزبندي دقيقي وجود ندارد. براي مثال ما در مقابل اقتصاد نظري، شاخه‌اي به‌ نام اقتصاد کاربردي نداريم اما در کل به ‌نظر مي‌رسد که هسته‌ي اصلي تئوري‌هاي اقتصادي مثل اقتصاد رياضي و اقتصادسنجي بيش‌تر در شاخه‌ي اقتصاد نظري مطالعه مي‌شود؛ يعني اين شاخه بيش‌تر جنبه‌ي انتزاعي و تئوري دارد و تأکيد آن روي تئوري‌هاي رياضي است و دانشجوي اقتصاد نظري کم‌تر پديده‌هايي از قبيل تجارت را مطالعه مي‌کند.
*
شاخه‌ي اقتصاد بازرگاني:*اقتصاد بازرگاني يکي از شاخه‌هاي کاربردي اقتصاد است که در آن دانشجو با جنبه‌هاي توصيفي و تحليلي مديريت توليد، مديريت بازاريابي و کاربردهاي آن، قوانين و مقررات ماليات در ايران، انواع حسابرسي و اصول حسابداري آشنا مي‌شود. هم‌چنين با استفاده از يک‌سري مدل‌هاي تصميم‌گيري و متدهاي کمي تعيين خط‌مشي مطلوب را در مسائلي که يک مدير با آن مواجه مي‌شود فرامي‌گيرد.
*
شاخه‌ي اقتصاد صنعتي:*در شاخه‌ي اقتصاد صنعتي دانشجويان طي چند واحد با ساختار بازار صنعت، بازرگاني بين‌المللي، منابع و مضرات انحصار، سياست رقابت، منافع مصرف‌کننده، هزينه‌ها و هم‌چنين حقوق و مقررات کاري که تنظيم‌کننده‌ي روابط بين کارگران و کارفرمايان است آشنا مي‌شوند.
*
شاخه‌ي اقتصاد پولي و بانکداري:*دانشجويان اين شاخه با نحوه‌ي عملکرد بانک‌هاي داخلي و خارجي، اسناد و اعتبار ارزي، سياست‌هاي پولي و مالي به ‌عنوان مهم‌ترين سياست‌هاي تثبيت اقتصادي و چگونگي تجزيه و تحليل صورت‌حساب‌هاي مالي آشنا مي‌شوند.
*
شاخه‌ي اقتصاد کشاورزي:*دانشجويان اين شاخه، اقتصادي را که به محصولات کشاورزي و زمين و زراعت بازمي‌گردد مطالعه مي‌کنند. دکتر پژويان در معرفي اين گرايش مي‌گويد: «بازار محصولات کشاورزي به ‌دليل اين‌که در بسياري از موارد پيوستگي توليد را ندارد، هم‌چنين متغيرهايي مثل آب و هوا و خاک در آن اثر عمده‌اي دارد، به مطالعه‌ي تخصّصي و ويژه‌اي نيازمند است؛ يعني کارشناس اقتصادي اين بخش بايد علاوه بر آشنايي با اصول و مباني علم اقتصاد با مسائل کشاورزي از قبيل توليد کشاورزي و بازارهاي محصولات کشاورزي آشنايي داشته باشند.» محمد مطلق کارشناسي ارشد اقتصاد توسعه در همين زمينه مي‌گويد: «اقتصاد کشاورزي حد فاصل رشته‌هاي مهندسي کشاورزي و اقتصاد است. يعني دانشجويان هم اصول زراعت و دامپروري را مطالعه مي‌کنند و هم با درس‌هاي اصلي اقتصاد مثل اقتصاد خرد و کلان آشنا مي‌شوند.»
*
آينده‌ي شغلي، بازار کار، درآمد:*دانشجويان دوره‌ي کارشناسي اقتصاد بيش‌تر اطلاعات اوليه و پايه را مطالعه مي‌کنند، در نتيجه نبايد انتظار داشته باشند که پس از فارغ‌التحصيلي به‌ طور تخصّصي و کاربردي فعاليت کنند مگر دانشجوياني که خودشان مطالعه و فعاليت بيش‌تري داشته و تئوري‌هايي را که مطالعه مي‌کنند به ‌کار مي‌گيرند؛ يعني مي‌توانند مدل‌هاي اقتصادي نوشته، تجزيه و تحليل کرده و پيشنهادهاي تازه‌اي براي رفع مشکلات اقتصادي مؤسسه‌ها و سازمان‌هاي مختلف ارائه دهند. البته اين به آن معنا نيست که در حال حاضر فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته بازار کار ندارند بلکه مي‌توانند در بخش‌هاي مختلف وزارت اقتصاد مثل بخش ماليات، وزارت صنايع، بانک مرکزي و مرکز آمار و ... فعاليت کنند و مهم‌تر از همه اين‌که حتي فارغ‌التحصيلان اقتصاد اگر در رشته‌ي تخصّصي خود فعاليت نکنند به ‌دليل داشتن ذهني باز و تحليل‌گر و آشنايي صحيح با مسائل و مباحث اقتصادي، نگاه کارشناسانه‌اي نسبت به جامعه و پيرامون خود دارند و مي‌توانند در هر شغلي موفق باشند.در حال حاضر تعداد قابل توجهي فارغ‌التحصيل فوق‌ليسانس و دکتراي اقتصاد در جامعه حضور دارند و مؤسسات و سازمان‌هاي خصوصي و دولتي نيز ترجيح مي‌دهند که اين دسته از فارغ‌التحصيلان را استخدام کنند؛ چون اين افراد اطلاعات کاربردي‌تر و تخصّصي‌تري در زمينه‌هاي مختلف از جمله نفت، ماليات، ارزيابي يک طرح اقتصادي و کارشناسي مؤسسات خرد و بنگاه‌ها دارند.
*
توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه:* بسياري از داوطلبان آزمون سراسري و حتي دانشجويان سال اول اين رشته تصور مي‌کنند که اقتصاد مجموعه‌اي از محفوظات است، در حالي ‌که اين علم ارتباط نزديکي با رياضي دارد و دانشجو بايد مباحثي مثل حد، مشتق و انتگرال را در حد يک ديپلمه به خوبي بداند. در غير اين صورت در درس‌هاي ابتدايي و اوليه‌ي اين رشته مثل اقتصاد خرد، اقتصاد کلان، رياضي و آمار با مشکل روبه‌رو مي‌شود؛ مشکلي که تعداد قابل توجهي از فارغ‌التحصيلان علوم انساني با آن مواجه هستند.دانشجوي اقتصاد لازم بايد به مباحث اجتماعي علاقه‌مند باشد و الفباي جامعه‌شناسي، علوم سياسي و روان‌شناسي را بداند؛ چون اقتصاد يک حلقه از علوم اجتماعي است و زنجيره‌ي علوم اجتماعي نيز به هم مرتبط است. علم اقتصاد يکي از پايه‌هاي اصلي جامعه است و بايد در ارتباط با موضوعات ديگر فرهنگي، سياسي و اجتماعي مورد مطالعه و بررسي قرار گيرد. هر جامعه‌اي ويژگي‌هاي خاص خود را دارد و يک کارشناس اقتصاد بايد بتواند اطلاعات علمي خود را با جامعه‌ي مورد نظر تطبيق دهد. شرط اول، علاقه‌مندي به مباحث اقتصادي است چه در سطح خرد مانند مسائل اقتصادي در کارخانجات و شرکت‌هاي توليدي و چه در سطح کلان مانند مسائل اقتصادي دولت و جامعه.
*
وضعيت ادامه‌ي تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر:*امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل در اين رشته تا مقطع دکترا وجود دارد. گرايش‌هاي مقطع کارشناسي ارشد علوم اقتصادي عبارت‌اند از:1- برنامه‌ريزي سيستم‌هاي اقتصادي2- توسعه‌ي اقتصادي و برنامه‌ريزي3- علوم اقتصادي4- اقتصاد انرژي


*معرفی شیمی:*

«رشته شیمی دارای دو بخش علم شیمی و صنایع شیمی است که علم شیمی به عنوان یکی از علوم پایه زیربنای علوم مختلفی همچون بیولوژی ، بیوتکنولوژی ، پزشکی ، دندانپزشکی ، داروسازی و رشته های متعدد مهندسی است. اما صنایع شیمیایی عبارت است از صنایعی که در آنها واکنش شیمیایی انجام می گیرد یعنی اقسام مواد اولیه تبدیل به محصولات جدید می گردد که خواص این محصولات تا حدودی با مواد اولیه متفاوت است.
با توجه به تعریف فوق صنایع شیمی طیف گسترده ای از صنایع را در بر می گیرد که از آن جمله می توان به صنایع غذایی، داروسازی، پتروشیمی ، الیاف مصنوعی ، بهداشتی و آرایشی و صنایع تولید لوازم خانگی اشاره کرد.»
«بررسی و مطالعه اجمالی ترکیب، ساختار و ویژگی های ماده و همچنین کنترل آزمایشگاهی فرآیندهای شیمیایی، مطالب و فعالیتهایی است که در رشته شیمی در سطح کارشناسی ارائه می گردد. در سطح کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا نیز دانشجویان در گرایش های تخصصی این رشته که عبارتند از :
*شیمی آلی ،*

*شیمی تجزیه ،*

*شیمی معدنی ،*

*شیمی فیزیک و شیمی کاربردی به صورت عمیقتری با بخشی از علم شیمی آشنا می گردند تا در آینده بتوانند مرزهای دانش شیمی را گسترش دهند.»*



*هدف از وجود رشته شیمی در دانشگاه:*

هدف از این دوره تربیت کارشناسانی است که در زمینه های آموزش در دبیرستان، تربیت کمک پژوهشگر، آماده کردن دانشجویان برای ورودبه دوره های کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری به منظور تامین کادر آموزشی، پژوهشی مورد نیاز دانشگاهها و موسسات تحقیقاتی ، کارشناسان مورد نیاز صنایع شیمیایی و بی نیازی از کارشناسان خارجی بتوانند از عهده برآیند. دوره دارای دو گرایش: شیمی کاربردی، شیمی محض است. داوطلب باید در دروس شیمی، فیزیک و ریاضی دبیرستان قوی بوده ، علاقه ، انگیزه و روحیه کاوشگری لازم را دارا باشد. دروس به صورت عمومی ، پایه ، الزامی (مشترک بین دو گرایش ) و اختصاصی ارائه می شود. بعضی دروس الزامی عبارت است از : شیمی آلی ، شیمی تجزیه، شیمی فیزیک، شیمی معدنی، معادلات دیفرانسیل. علاوه بر این دروس ۳۲ واحد درسی در هر گرایش وجود دارد. در شاخه شیمی کاربردی و شیمی محض ۲۰ واحد از این ۳۲ واحد انتخابی است.


*اما دو گرایش محض و کاربردی چه تفاوتی با یکدیگر دارند؟*

«در گرایش محض مبنای کار علم شیمی است و دانشجو درباره چهار گرایش اصلی علم شیمی که عبارتنداز : شیمی آلی ، معدنی ، تجزیه و شیمی فیزیک دروسی را مطالعه می کند. اما در شیمی کاربردی، دانشجو یکسری از دروس مربوط به مهندسی شیمی مثل اصول صنایع شیمیایی و تصفیه آب و فاضلاب را نیزمی گذراند.»
«تفاوت این دو گرایش در نحوه نگرش آنها به علم شیمی است چون شیمی کاربردی نگرشی کاربردی به علم شیمی دارد و می خواهد از آموخته های شیمی در صنعت استفاده کند و به همین دلیل فارغ التحصیلان این گرایش با مفاهیمی که در صنایع شیمی مطرح است آشنایی بیشتری داشته و بهتر جذب بازار کار می شوند اما هدف شیمی محض پرورش دانشجویانی است که کارهای تحقیقاتی انجام بدهند و با تحصیل در دوره فوق لیسانس و دکترا به حل مسائل و ناشناخته های علمی شیمی بپردازند. از همین رو درس های نظری گرایش شیمی محض بیشتر از دروس کاربردی آن است.»
«هرچند که شیمی محض بیشتر به تئوری های عمیقتر شیمی می پردازد و شیمی کاربردی با ارائه یک سری واحدهای کاربردی، ارتباط نزدیکتری با صنعت دارد ، اما این دو گرایش در سطح لیسانس فرق زیادی با یکدیگر ندارند و اگر کسی مایل باشد از هر دو گرایش اطلاع داشته باشد، می تواند در دروس اختیاری ، بعضی از واحدهای اختصاصی گرایش دیگر را انتخاب کند. ))


*تواناییهای فارغ التحصیلان :*

فارغ التحصیلان این دوره می توانند مسؤولیت زمینه های مختلف از جمله موارد زیر را عهده دار باشند:
عهده دار شدن مسوولیت هدایت آزمایشگاهها و کمک به امر تدریس شیمی در دانشگاهها ، همکاری در زمینه های پژوهشی در موسسات ذیربط و دانشگاهها، سرپرستی آزمایشگاههای کنترل کیفیت مواد اولیه و محصولات در صنایع شیمیایی و رفع مشکلات شیمیایی صنایع موجود ، ارائه روشهای بهتر جهت بالا بردن سطح تولید از نظر کیفی و کمی.


*این توانایی ها بصورت دسته بندی شده درزیر آمده:*

۱) طرح، نظارت و اجرای طرحهای تحقیقاتی کوچک و بزرگ شیمیایی در سطوح مختلف کاربردی و علمی محض، در دانشگاهها، کارخانجات و مراکز تحقیقاتی ، به منظور ارتقای کمی و کیفی محصولات مورد نیاز جامعه .
۲) مسوولیت و ارائه خدمات در آزمایشگاههای کنترل کیفی، پیگیری و ارائه معیارهای استاندارد به منظور افزایش کمیت و کیفیت محصولات تولیدی و همچنین مواد مصرفی کارخانه ها و صنایع.
۳) ارائه خدمات آموزشی در سطح دانشگاهها ، دبیرستانها و موسسات آموزشی.
۴) ارائه طرحهای پژوهشی به منظور استفاده از منابع اولیه ارزنده موجود در جامعه در جهت افزایش بهره وری از آنها و جلوگیری از صادرات بی رویه مواد اولیه ارزشمند و تبدیل آنها به محصولات واسطه ای که ارزش اقتصادی بالاتری دارند.
۵) ارائه خدمات در کارخانجات پتروشیمی ، پلاستیک ، لاستیک ، رنگ و رزین ، الیاف ، صنایع غذایی ، صنایع دارویی، بهداشتی و شوینده ها .
۶) آمادگی برای ادامه تحصیلات در مقاطع بالاتر برای تامین کادر علمی دانشگاهها و سایر مراکز علمی.
۷) کمک به توسعه صنایع دستی که در سطح گسترده ای در جامعه پراکنده هستند؛ از جمله ساخت رنگهای بهتر و متنوع تر، بخصوص استفاده از رنگهای طبیعی موجود در صنعت فرش.
۸) استفاده از گیاهان دارویی فراوانی که در مملکت موجودند، به منظور استخراج و شناسایی موارد کاربرد این گیاهان به کمک متخصصان داروساز.


*وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر :*

امکان ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا حد دکتری در داخل و خارج از کشور وجود دارد.
دوره کارشناسی ارشد شیمی دوره ای با گرایشهای تخصصی در هشت گرایش (شیمی آلی ، شیمی تجزیه ، شیمی معدنی ، شیمی فیزیک ، شیمی کاربردی،نانوشیمی، فیتو شیمی،شیمی پلیمر ) است.
دوره دکترای شیمی نیز پس از دوره کارشناسی ارشد در دو بخش «آموزشی و پژوهشی» ارائه می گردد.


*رشته های مشابه و نزدیک به این رشته :*

شاخه کاریردی دارای واحدهای مشابه با رشته مهندسی شیمی می باشد.
با توجه به نیاز دانشگاهها به مدرس شیمی، نیاز صنایع مختلف شیمیایی به پژوهشگر و کمبود متخصص ایرانی برای اداره کنترل کیفیت آزمایشگاههای شیمی صنایع موجود، اهمیت این رشته مشخص می شود.


*توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه :*

شیمی یعنی حفظ کردن صدها فرمول، عدد و رقم . این تصور بسیاری از دانش آموزان دبیرستانی است . تصوری که از دبیرستان ها نشأت می گیرد چرا که حجم مطالب کتاب شیمی دبیرستانی زیاد و فرصت تدریس محدود است و به ناچار دبیران و محصلان به جای درک و استدلال مفاهیم، به سوی مسایل ذهنی و حفظی کشیده می شوند. در حالی که شیمی تلفیقی از مهارتهای ذهنی و استدلالی است و اگر کسی بخواهد در این رشته موفق گردد باید در هر دو زمینه توانمند باشد و حتی می توان گفت که قدرت استدلال بیش از قدرت حافظه در این رشته اهمیت دارد چون حافظه فقط می تواند به کار سرعت بدهد اما حلال مشکلات نیست.
و همچنین دانشجوی این رشته لازم است در دروس ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک قوی باشد و رشته شیمی را دوست بدارد یعنی از مطالعه درس شیمی لذت ببرد و خسته نشود.
«دانشجوی شیمی باید به شیمی علاقه مند باشد نه این که رشته شیمی در فرم انتخاب رشته، انتخاب چهلم و پنجاهم او باشد. همچنین دانشجو باید مثل مارگیرهای قدیمی که مار را می گرفتند و از آن استفاده بهینه می کردند، شجاع بوده و وسواس نداشته باشد چون بعضی از مواد شیمیایی مثل مار خطرناکند اما اگر کسی طرز استفاده از همین مواد را بلد باشد، موادی قابل کنترل و بسیار مفید هستند.»


*آینده شغلی ، بازار کار*

*فرصت های شغلی فارغ التحصیلان این رشته:*
« شیمی جزو معدود رشته هایی است که فارغ التحصیل آن می تواند همیشه مشغول به کار باشد. چون هر کارخانه ای که دایر شود، در بخش کنترل کیفیت کالاهای ساخته شده نیاز به یک شیمیست دارد و یا در تمام صنایع احتیاج به فارغ التحصیلان شیمی داریم تا مواد اولیه را با توجه به استانداردهای جهانی بررسی کرده و رد یا قبول بکنند.
علاوه بر موارد فوق یک شیمیست می تواند در خانه خود با کمترین امکانات کارگاه کوچکی دایر کرده و بعضی از مواد مورد نیاز جامعه را تولید کند.
«فارغ التحصیلان این رشته توانایی تغییر و تبدیل بر روی مواد خام را دارند و به یاری همین توانایی ، تعداد زیادی از فارغ التحصیلان این رشته کارگاهها یا کارخانه های شیمیایی کوچک یا بزرگ دایر کرده و در کار خود نیز موفق بوده اند.
در ضمن فارغ التحصیل شیمی می تواند در کارگاهها و کارخانه های تهیه مواد آلی، دارویی ، رنگها ، رزین ها و تهیه و ترخیص مواد معدنی کار بکند. »


*اشتغال زایی این رشته :*

«شیمی رشته ای است که هم برای فارغ التحصیلان شیمی و هم برای افراد مختلف جامعه فرصت شغلی ایجاد می کند. برای مثال با ایجاد هر شغل در صنعت پتروشیمی حدود بیست شغل در صنایع پایین دستی و وابسته به وجود می آید.»
«تنها کافی است وضعیت واردات کشور خودمان را بررسی کنیم تا به واقعیت سخن لینوس پاولینگ پی ببریم. چون درحال حاضر کشور ما هر ساله حدود ۵ میلیارد دلار صرف خرید ۳۵۰۰ کالای شیمیایی می کند. یعنی ما یک کیلو نفت را ۱۰ سنت می فروشیم آن وقت یک کیلو از مواد شیمیایی را ۴۰ هزار ، ۵۰ هزار و حتی بعضی از داروهای شیمیایی را تا ۱۰۰ هزار دلار خریداری می کنیم . این در حالی است که کشور ما به دلیل داشتن هیدرو کربن ها ومنابع معدنی و همچنین نیروی انسانی متخصص می تواند کالاهای شیمیایی بسیاری را تولید کند. کاری که چین انجام داد و توانست با کمترین امکانات ، بازار کالاهای شیمیایی دنیا را قبضه کند. »
«در ضمن باید توجه داشت که خرید کالاهای شیمیایی نه تنها به بودجه کشور فشار سنگینی وارد می کند بلکه فرصت های شغلی صدها فارغ التحصیل رشته شیمی را نیز از بین می برد. افرادی که باید با استفاده از منابع اولیه کشور به تولید کالاهای شیمیایی بپردازند. »


*موقعیت شغلی فارغ التحصیلان این دو گرایش:*

« فارغ التحصیل شیمی محض در شروع یک فعالیت صنعتی نقش دارد چرا که او راهکارهای تئوریک ساخت یک ماده را ارائه می دهد و سپس یک فارغ التحصیل شیمی کاربردی و یا مهندس شیمی طراحی نیمه صنعتی ماده مورد نظر را ارائه می دهد.»
برخی از مراکز جذب کارشناس های شیمی به شرح زیر است:
*وزارتخانه های آموزش و پرورش ،*

*نفت ،*

*صنایع سنگین ،*

*صنایع و معادن ،*

*فرهنگ و آموزش عالی ،*

*کشاورزی و نیز آموزشگاههای شیمی،*

*صنایع شیمیایی و نظایر آنها .

*

----------


## artim

up

----------


## sin fc

حقوق ... ( خواهشا اگه میشه شاخ هاش یعنی : جزا و جزم و شناسی و خصوصی و عمومی و بین الملل و... هم معرفی کنید )

----------


## artim

> حقوق ... ( خواهشا اگه میشه شاخ هاش یعنی : جزا و جزم و شناسی و خصوصی و عمومی و بین الملل و... هم معرفی کنید )


*بازار کار و معرفی رشته حقوق + گرایش ها*    تمام روابط اجتماعی که آثار حقوقی از آن ایجاد می شود، موضوع علم حقوق قرار می گیرد. این روابط می تواند مربوطه به روابط دولت و مردم باشد که به حقوق عمومی معروف است و یا شامل روابط خصوصی مردم گردد که حقوق خصوصی نامیده می شود. به عبارت دیگر حقوق عمومی شامل حقوق قوای سه گانه کشور، حاکمیت و آنچه مربوط به اداره کشور است، می شود و حقوق خصوصی به روابط بین خود مردم می پردازد که مهمترین آنها روابط تجاری است که عامل ایجاد رشته حقوق تجارت شده است و یا مسائل مربوط به حقوق مدنی است که از آن جمله می توان به اموال، مالکیت، قراردادها، مسوولیت هایی که اشخاص در خطاهایی که مرتکب می شوند برایشان به وجود می آید مثل مسوولیت ناشی از حوادث، قواعد مربوط به ارث، وصیت، ولادت، اقامتگاه اشخاص و دهها مورد دیگر اشاره کرد.
همچنین شاخه ای از حقوق به روابط بین المللی می پردازد که خود به دو بخش حقوق روابط بین الملل عمومی و خصوصی تقسیم می شود که حقوق روابط بین الملل عمومی به روابط بین دولتها و سازمانهای بین المللی می پردازد.رشته حقوق یکی از محبوب ترین رشته‏ های داوطلبان گروه علوم انسانی است . دامنه گرایش‏های رشته حقوق گسترده و در کلیه روابط زندگی امروز قابل ملاحظه است .  این روابط می‏تواند مربوط به روابط دولت و مردم باشدکه به حقوق عمومی معروف است و یا  روابط خصوصی مردم را در برمی‏گیرد که حقوق خصوصی نامیده می‏شود . حقوق عمومی شامل حقوق قوای سه‏گانه کشور، حاکمیت و آنچه که مربوط به اداه کشور است ، می‏شود و حقوق خصوصی به روابط بین خود مردم می‏پردازد که مهمترین آنها روابط تجاری است که عامل ایجاد رشته حقوق تجارت شده است و یا مسائل مربوط به حقوق مدنی است که از آن جمله می‏توان به اموال ، مالکیت ، قراردادها، مسؤولیت‏هایی که اشخاص در خطاهایی که مرتکب می‏شوند برایشان به وجود می‏آید مثل مسؤولیت ناشی از حوادث ، قواعد مربوط به ارث ، وصیت ، ولادت ، اقامتگاه اشخاص و دهها مورد دیگر اشاره کرد . همچنین شاخه ای از حقوق به روابط بین المللی می‏پردازد که خود به دو بخش حقوق روابط بین الملل عمومی و خصوصی تقسیم می‏شود که حقوق روابط بین الملل عمومی به روابط بین دولتها و سازمانهای بین‏المللی می‏پردازد.بدانش آموختگان این رشته باید از جسارت ، قدرت استدلال ، خلاقیت ذهنی و فن بیان خوب کافی برخوردار باشند. علم حقوق  با جامعه شناسی ، روانشنانسی و علوم فلسفی آمیخته است و یک حقوقدان مطلع باید از این علوم آگاهی‏کافی داشته باشد . همچنین یک دانشجوی حقوق برای این که در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است که به زبان و ادبیات فارسی مسلط باشد ، چون منطق حقوق در ضمن این که شباهت‏های زیادی به منطق ریاضی دارد ، یک منطق اقناعی و خطایی است . یعنی یک حقوقدان باید بتواند کسانی را که مورد خطاب اوقرار می‏گیرند و یا دادگاهی را که مأمور رسیدگی به دعوا است ، با زبان سلیس و بلیغ قانع کند ، در نتیجه باید به زبان و ادبیات مسلط باشد . در ضمن باید اطلاعاتی از ریاضیات داشته باشد، همچنین دانشجویان حقوق با مفاهیم اساسی فقه و اصول در اسلام ، جامعه‏شناسی ، روان‏شناسی ، امور مالی و پزشکی قانونی و … آشنا می‏شوند.دانشجویان این رشته دروس مقدمه علم حقوق ، حقوق جزای عمومی، حقوق اساسی ، حقوق مدنی ، مبانی علم اقتصاد ، عربی ، مالیه عمومی ، مبانی جامعه شناسی را در قالب دروس پایه می‏گذارند.*توانایی های لازم رشته حقوق*جسارت، قدرت استدلال، خلاقیت ذهنی و فن بیان خوب لازمه موفقیت در این رشته است. ممکن است که به دست آوردن لیسانس حقوق کار دشواری نباشد اما حقوقدان شدن بسیار مشکل است. چرا که علم حقوق امروزه با جامعه شناسی، روانشناسی و علوم فلسفی آمیخته شده است و یک حقوقدان باید از این علوم اطلاعات کافی داشته باشد. همچنین یک دانشجوی حقوق برای این که در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است به زبان و ادبیات فارسی مسلط باشد چون منطق حقوق در ضمن این که شباهت های زیادی به منطق ریاضی دارد، یک منطق اقناعی و خطابی است. یعنی یک حقوقدان باید بتواند کسانی را که مورد خطاب او قرار می گیرند و یا دادگاهی که مامور رسیدگی به دعوا است، با زبان سلیس و بلیغ قانع کند، در نتیجه باید به زبان و ادبیات مسلط باشد. در ضمن باید اطلاعاتی از ریاضیات داشته باشد. *موقعیت شغلی و درآمد رشته حقوق در ایران*در حال حاضر به دلیل توسعه این رشته و تعداد زیاد فارغ التحصیلان آن، که از دانشگاههای دولتی و غیر دولتی وارد بازار کار می شوند، یافتن کار مناسب برای فارغ التحصیل لیسانس با دشواری هایی توام است و بخصوص متقاضیانی که علاقه مند به کار خاصی در این رشته هستند، مثل متقاضیان وکالت، با محدودیت هایی مواجه می شوند. اما در کل یک دانشجوی خوب و علاقه مند می تواند پس از گواهی لیسانس به شغل های متنوعی مثل وکالت دعاوی دادگستری، مشاور حقوقی بانک ها، شهرداری ها، شرکت ها و وزارتخانه ها و سردفتری دفاتر اسناد رسمی جذب گردد و درآمد مناسبی کسب کند.*درس ها و واحدهای رشته حقوق* *دروس پایه:* 
لم حقوق، حقوق جزای عمومی، حقوق اساسی، حقوق مدنی، مبانی علم اقتصاد، عربی،  مالیه عمومی، مبانی جامعه شناسی*دروس اصلی و تخصصی:*
دادرسی مدنی ، متون حقوقی ، آئین دادرسی کیفری ، حقوق اساسی ، حقوق جزای عمومی ، حقوق بین المللی عمومی ، حقوق سازمانهای بین المللی ، حقوق اداری، اصول فقه، متون فقه، حقوق تجارت، قواعد فقه، حقوق تطبیقی، ادله ثبات دعوی ، حقوق کار، پزشکی قانونی، کار تحقیقی، حقوق بین المللی خصوصی .تسلط بر زبان عرب و فرانسه هم به اغلب دانشجویان حقوق توصیه می‏شود . امکان ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا مقطع دکتری تخصصی برای تمام گرایشهای حقوق وجود دارد.در حال حاضر به دلیل توسعه این رشته و تعداد زیاد فارغ التحصیلان آن، که از دانشگاههای دولتی و غیردولتی وارد بازارکار می‏شوند، یافتن کار مناسب برای فارغ التحصیل لیسانس با دشواری هایی توام است و بویژه متقاضیانی که علاقه مند به کار خاصی در این رشته هستند، مثل متقاضیان وکالت، با محدودیت‏هایی مواجه می‏شوند . اما در کل یک دانشجوی خوب و علاقه‏مند می‏تواند پس از گواهی لیسانس و با تکیه بر معلومات خود در شغل‏های متنوعی مثل وکالت دعاوی دادگستری ، مشاور حقوقی بانک‏ها ، شهرداری‏ها، شرکت‏ها و وزارتخانه‏ها و سردفتری دفاتر اسناد رسمی مشغول فعالیت شوند
_گرایش های رشته حقوق_:
*حقوق بشرت*
وق بشر علمی نوین و میان رشته‌ای در عرصه جهانی است كه با مبانی جامعه‌شناسی و فلسفه سر و كار داشته و در دهه‌های اخیر به دلیل ناكارآمدی مبانی حقوق صرف و روابط اجتماعی داخلی و بین‌المللی نُزج گرفت. 
روسی همچون انسان‌شناسی، نقد مبانی فلسفی حقوق بشر، حقوق بشردوستانه بین‌الملل، حقوق همبستگی، حقوق مدنی سیاسی، حقوق اقتصادی اجتماعی فرهنگی، عدالت قضایی و حقوق بشر در اسلام جزء واحدهای درسی این رشته‌اند. این رشته بیشتر مورد توجه كسانی است كه تمایل دارند در دانشگاه‌های خارجی به ادامه تحصیل و در سازمان‌های بین‌المللی به اشتغال بپردازند. از ویژگی‌های این رشته در ایران برگزاری سمینارهای متعدد و كارگاه‌های آموزشی است و زمینه همكاری‌ها و رفت و آمد علمی بین‌الملل را فراهم آورده به نحوی كه اعزام دانشجو به خارج برای دوره‌های آموزش كوتاه مدت در هیچ گرایش مقطع كارشناسی ارشد حقوق تا این اندازه صورت نمی‌پذیرد. 
*2-حقوق مالكیت فكری*
شته حقوق مالكیت فكری یكی از زیرشاخه‌های رشته حقوق خصوصی است. موضوع این رشته حمایت از حقوقی است كه به افراد به دلیل آفرینش‌ها و خلاقیت‌های فكری، ابداعات و نوآوریهای آنها اعطا می‌شود. دانشجویان این رشته در طول مدت تحصیل با كلیات حقوق مالكیت فكری، حقوق مالكیت ادبی و هنری، حقوق مالكیت صنعتی، حقوق علایم و نامهای تجاری، حقوق رایانه و نرم‌افزارهای رایانه‌ای، حقوق انتقال تكنولوژی و دانش فنی و تعارض قوانین آشنایی پیدا می‌كنند بطوری كه پس از اتمام تحصیل تسلطی بر مباحث پیش گفته پیدا می‌نمایند.
*3-معارف اسلامی و حقوق (حقوق خانواده)*
شته معارف اسلامی و حقوق از زیرشاخه‌های رشته حقوق خصوصی محسوب می‌شود كه برای اولین بار در سال 1387 در دانشگاه قم ارائه گردیده و به مباحث مربوط به حقوق خانواده می‌پردازد. 
*4-حقوق بین الملل*
قوق بین‌الملل شاخه ای از حقوق است كه به بررسی اصول و قواعد حقوق و تكالیف حاكم بر رفتار و روابط میان دولتها و سازمانهای بین المللی و همچنین اشخاص حقیقی در زمینه‌های مختلف می‌پردازد. دانشجویان این رشته در طول مدت تحصیل با حقوق سازمانهای بین‌المللی، حقوق بین‌الملل اسلامی، حقوق بین‌الملل خصوصی، متون حقوقی به زبان خارجه، مسئولیت مدنی و روشهای مسالمت آمیز حل و فصل اختلافات بین‌المللی آشنا می‌شوند به طوری كه پس از اتمام تحصیل تسلطی بر مباحث پیش گفته پیدا می‌نمایند. 
*-حقوق خصوصی*
شته حقوق خصوصی، در واقع حقوق مادر محسوب شده و از مباحث حقوق مدنی، مسئولیت مدنی،حقوق تجارت، آیین دادرسی مدنی، متون فقه، قواعد فقه و اصول فقه بحث می‌نماید. دانشجویان این رشته پس از فراغت از تحصیل تسلطی بر مباحث پیش گفته پیدا می‌نمایند.
*-حقوق اقتصادی*
دف عمده رشته حقوق اقتصادی آن است كه با آموزش مبانی اقتصادی و اصول حاكم بر روابط بخش عمومی و خصوصی، نگرش جدیدی ایجاد نماید كه به موجب آن به جای تعصب بر اصول لفظی و پیش ساخته با ابزار و بینش اقتصادی به ایجاد و تفسیر قواعد و قوانین حقوقی پرداخته شود. دانشجویان این رشته در طول مدت تحصیل با تحلیل اقتصادی حقوق، حقوق مالیاتی، حقوق بانكی، حقوق عمومی اقتصادی، حقوق جزای اقتصادی،حقوق بین‌الملل اقتصادی، حقوق تجارت بین‌المللی، حقوق شركت های خارجی، حقوق اسناد تجاری و غیره آشنایی پیدا می‌نمایند بطوری كه پس از اتمام تحصیل تسلطی بر مباحث پیش گفته پیدا می‌نماید.
*-حقوق جزا و جرم شناسی*
قوق جزا به معنای وسیع كلمه شاخه‌ای از حقوق است كه موضوع آن مطالعه‌ی جرایم و مجازات اعمالی است كه به جهت بی‌نظمی در جامعه نسبت به مرتكبین این اعمال اجرا می‌شود و از حقوق جزای عمومی و اختصاصی، آیین‌دادرسی كیفری، كیفرشناسی و یا علم اداره‌ی زندانها و حقوق كیفری بین‌المللی بحث می‌نماید. دانشجویانی كه قصد تحصیل در این شاخه از حقوق را داشته باشند با مباحثی چون پلیس علمی یا كشف علمی جرایم، روانشناسی و روان پزشكی كیفری، جرم‌شناسی، جامعه شناسی جنایی و پزشكی قانونی نیز آشنا می‌شوند؛ به طوری كه پس از اتمام تحصیل در مباحث پیش گفته تسلط می‌یابند.

----------


## mojtaba20

بسیار عالی
لطفا فیزیوتراپی روهم کامل معرفی کنید

----------


## Majid-VZ

مهندسی پزشکی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## HaDJoon

مدیریت مالی و بازرگانی

----------


## Black Swan

بیوتکنولوژی  :Yahoo (1): 

گرایشاش ... شغلش ... آیندش .. 

یه دکترای پیوسته داره یه کارشناسی درسته ؟

چیزایی که تو ویکیپدیا و دانشنامه و .... خوندم ، زیاد چیزی دست گیرم نشد

لطفا اگه کسی اطلاعات تجربی داره یا دانشجوشه یا کسی رو میشناسه ... لطف کنه بگه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## djamin

هماتولوژی (خون شناسی)

----------


## bahareh77

_مهندسی کامپیوتر_ (نرم افزار)

----------


## artim

> بسیار عالی
> لطفا فیزیوتراپی روهم کامل معرفی کنید


فيزيوتراپي يکي از رشته هاي توانبخشي است و توانبخشي مجموعه اقداماتي است که براي يک فرد معلول يا بيمار انجام مي دهد. تا تشخيص بتواند از نظر جسمي - رواني - اجتماعي حداکثر توانائي و استقلال خويش را بدست آورد و زندگيش را به حد طبيعي نزديک سازد کلمه فيزيوتراپي از دو بخش تشکيل شده است فيزيو به مفهوم عوامل فيزيکي و تراپي به معناي درمان است فيزيوتراپي در واقع همان طب فيزيکي است و بر خلاف رشته هاي ديگر طب که از داروها و مواد شيميائي براي درمان بيمار استفاده مي کند از عوامل فيزيکي و مکانيکي جهت درمان نياز نيازمندان بهره مي برند.
فيزيوتراپي مي تواند جهت توانبخشي و نجات بيماران به عنوان يکي از بازوهاي توانمند تيم پزشکي وارد عمل شود و جامعه ما را از زمين گير شدن و ناتوان شدن گروهي از جوانان و سالمندان که به دليل تصادفات و حوادث ناگوار و کهولت سن مشکل پيدا مي کنند رهايي بخشد.
*
تعريف فيزيوتراپي
*
فيزيوتراپي، شاخه اي از پزشکي است که در آن براي توانبخشي بيماران از عوامل فيزيکي مثل گرما، سرما، الکتريسيته، نور و عوامل مکانيکي و ورزش استفاده مي شود.
بسياري از حوادث باعث مي شوند که اندام حرکتي انسان از حرکت بايستند گرچه اين ايستايي موقت باشد اما آسيب هاي آن دراز مدت و در برخي اوقات بهبودي کامل حاصل نمي شود نبايد از نظر دورداشت که حرکت براي بعضي از اندام ها مانند دست و پا همانند اکسيژن ضروري و حياتي است کاري که فيزيوتراپ انجام مي دهد به جريان انداختن حرکاتي است که بنابر اتفاق دچار آسيب شده اند فيزوتراپ با انجام حرکاتي که مبناي علمي دارد و استفاده از ابزاري که جريان حرکت را تسهيل مي نمايد به خدمت رساني مي پردازد در واقع فيزيوتراپ فردي است با قابليت‌هاي فردي بالا چه از نظر جسمي، چه از نظر روحي. چرا؟ چون فيزيوتراپ کسي است که توان دوباره‌اي را به شخص بيمار مي‌بخشد. داشتن حوصله و عشق و علاقه به کار تنها راه ادامه تحصيل يا انتخاب اين رشته است.فيزيوتراپي‌ رشته‌اي‌ است‌ که‌ با استفاده‌ از عوامل‌ فيزيکي‌ (مثل‌ گرما، سرما، نور، اشعه‌ ليزر، الکتريسيته‌ و...) و عوامل‌ مکانيکي‌ جهت‌ کمک‌ به‌ درمان‌ ناتواني‌ فرد و بازگرداندن‌ کار اعضاي‌ بدن‌ و هدايت‌ بيمار براي‌ استفاده‌ از توانايي‌ باقيمانده‌ به‌ او کمک‌ مي‌کند.*فيزيوتراپيست‌* با استفاده‌ از يک‌ سري‌ وسايل‌ مثل‌ ابزارهاي‌ الکترونيکي‌ و حرکات‌ ورزشي‌ در جهت‌ رفع‌ معلوليت‌ و افزايش‌ کارآيي‌ عضلات‌ و اعصاب‌ تلاش‌ مي‌کند. رشته‌ فيزيوتراپي‌ داراي‌ بخش‌هاي‌ مختلفي‌ است‌.
در بخش‌ الکتروتراپي‌ فيزيوتراپيست‌ با استفاده‌ از عوامل‌ فيزيکي‌ مانند اشعه‌ مادون‌ قرمز و درمان‌ بيماران‌ مي‌پردازند. در بخش‌ مکانوتراپي‌ با استفاده‌ از وسايل‌ مکانيکي‌ مانند قرقره‌ و دستگاه هاي‌ بدنسازي‌ به‌ درمان‌ بيماران‌ مي‌پردازند، در بخش‌ هيدروتراپي‌ (آب‌ درماني‌) با استفاده‌ از خواص‌ آب‌ به‌ درمان‌ بيماريها مي‌پردازد.
طول دوره کارشناسي در اين رشته ۴ سال مي‌باشد. استفاده از کره، نور، الکتريسيته، آب، ليزر و حرکات مکانيکي ابزار يک فيزيوتراپ است. اين رشته نحوه استفاده از اين ابزار را براي بهبود بيمار آموزش مي‌دهد.
*
مقاطع‌ تحصيلي‌ و گرايش‌هاي‌ رشته‌ فيزيوتراپي‌ :*داراي‌ سه‌ مقطع‌ تحصيلي‌ کارشناسي‌ پيوسته‌، کارشناسي‌ ارشد ناپيوسته‌ و دکتري‌ است‌.
در مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ داراي‌ گرايش‌ نمي‌باشد. مدت‌ تحصيل‌ در دوره‌ کارشناسي‌ ۴ سال‌ و دوره‌ کارشناسي‌ ارشد ۲ سال‌ مي‌باشد.
*
امکان‌ ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ در رشته‌هاي‌ همجوار:*فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مي‌توانند در رشته‌هايي‌ مانند فيزيوتراپي‌، علوم‌ تشريح‌، آناتومي‌، فيزيولوژي‌ و ... ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ دهند.
*
فرصت هاي‌ شغلي‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ رشته‌ فيزيوتراپي :*فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ مي‌توانند در بيمارستانها، سازمان‌ بهزيستي‌،هلال‌ احمر، کلينيک‌هاي‌ توانبخشي‌ و سازمانهاي‌ مربوط‌ به‌ توانبخشي‌ مشغول‌ به‌ کار شوند. همچنين‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ مي‌توانند مطب‌ و مراکز توانبخشي‌ خصوصي‌ تأسيس‌ کنند.علاقه‌مندي‌ شرط‌ مهمي‌ براي‌ موفقيت‌ و ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ در اين‌ رشته‌ مي‌باشد.
به‌ دليل‌ ارتباط‌ نزديک‌ و تنگاتنگ‌ با بيماران‌ و معلولان‌، داشتن‌ صبر و حوصله‌ و همچنين‌ عشق‌ و علاقه‌ به‌ اين‌ کار مهم‌ مي‌باشد.*اهداف فيزيوتراپي*فيزيوتراپيست با به حداقل رساندن عوارض بيماريها و درمان بيماريها و نيز از بين بردن عوامل محدود کننده و ناتوان کننده در جهت مستقل نمودن بيمار در طول زندگي تلاش و به طور خلاصه هدف فيزيوتراپي مستقل نمودن بيمار در طول زندگي مي باشد.
*
موارد کاربرد فيزيوتراپي*با توجه به هدف فيزيوتراپي که عنوان شد مي توان کاربرد آن را به راحتي بيان کرد به اين صورت که هرگاه عوامل محدود کننده و ناتوان کننده باشد با از بين بردن آن بيمار را در رسيدن به هدف توانبخشي کمک کرد ولي به طور اختصار جهت آشنايي بيشتر به موارد زير اشاره مي کنيم:*فيزيوتراپي در بيماران ارتوپدي**از جمله موارد ارتوپدي که مي توان در آنها با فيزيوتراپي مفيد واقع بود عبارتند از :
*
شکستگي استخوان ها و دررفتگي مفاصل، تعويض مفاصل (ارتروپلاستي ها)،اختلالات
*
اسکلتي عضلاني مثل :* کمردرد و گرفتگي عضلات
*
ايجاد تغييرات فرسايشي در مفاصل مثل آرتروز :* زانو، شانه، ران و ستون فقرات و غيره،
*
اختلال در ستون فقرات :* اسکليوز
کيفوز و اختلال ناحيه گردن مثل : تورتيکوليو نيز ضايعات بافت نرم مثل پيچ خوردگي، پارگي ليگامانها، پارگي مينيسک ها، فتق ديسک بين مهره اي، کندرو مالاسي، کشيدگي تاندون عضلات، پارگي تاندون عضلات و اختلالات مادرزادي مانند دررفتگي مفصل ران، تشکيل نشدن کامل مهره ها، کف پاي صاف، پا چنبري، پا پرانتزي، پا ضربدري، دنده گردني، لغزش مهره هاي ناحيه کمر و ... و در مورد قطع اندام ها به دليل تصادفات، جنگ ها و بيماري ها و ... و نيز مواردي همچون خشکي مفصل شانه، آتروفي سودک، ضايعه گلف البو و ضايعه تنيس البو و جراحي هاي دست و ... مي توان از فيزيوتراپي استفاده کرد.
فيزيوتراپي در بيماري هاي روماتولوژي بيماري هاي مفاصل و بافت نرم را اصطلاحا بيماري هاي روماتولوژي مي نامند و فيزيوتراپي در بيماران روماتولوژي مي تواند جهت کاهش درد و کاهش تورم و التهاب و نيز جلوگيري از پيشرفت عوارض بيماري و بدست آوردن حداکثر کارايي دوباره از مفصل مفيد واقع شود و از جمله اين بيماري ها عبارتند از : پولي ميوزيت (التهابي است که در عضلات ايجاد مي شود)، در ماتوميوزيت (تارهاي عضلاني و پوست ملتهب مي شود)، اسپونديليت انکيليوزان (التهاب ستون فقرات و بافت هاي مجاور آن) آرتريت روماتوئيد (التهاب مفاصل، رباط و کپسول مفصلي) و بيماري هايي مثل آرتروز زانو، ران و ستون فقرات، و اختلافات ديگر مثل بورسيت، کپسوليت، تندونيت، تنوسينويت، آرتريت ها و آرتروزها، سندرم بهجت و غيره.
*
فيزيوتراپي در بيماري هاي اعصاب*با توجه به اينکه در بيماران اعصاب، عضلات بيمار گرفتار مي شوند. فيزيوتراپي جهت تقويت عضله و راه اندازي بيمار موثر مي باشد و از جمله اين بيماري ها عبارتند از : بيماري هاي عفوني مغز يا سيستم عصبي مثل آبسه مغزي، سرخجه، سيفليس، مننژيت، فلج اطفال و غيره. و بيماري هاي عروق مغز مثل سکته مغزي، تومورهاي سيستم عصبي مثل تومور مغز، تومور مخچه، تومورهاي نخاع و ضايعات ديگر همچون: ضايعات نخاع، ضايعات اعصاب و اعصاب محيطي و غيره.
*
فيزيوتراپي در اطفال*قريب به ۱۰% از کودکاني که به دنيا مي آيند دچار نوعي از معلوليت مي باشند که با فيزيوتراپي به موقع مي توان در معلوليت موجود اقدامات موثري را انجام داد و از جمله اين معلوليت ها عبارتند از : فلج مغزي، فلج اطفال، فلج زايماني (ارب پالزي)، تور تيکولي (کودکاني که با گردن کج به دنيا مي آيند)، اختلال در مچ پا (مثل کف پاي صاف، و پا چنبري و غيره).
*
فيزيوتراپي در بيماري هاي زنان*فيزيوتراپي در بيماري هاي زنان را با هدف کاهش درد و از بين بردن برخي عفونت ها و چسبندگي ها که در بافت هاي مختلف دستگاه تناسلي ايجاد مي شود و نيز تقويت عضلات ناحيه شکم و اطراف لگن انجام داد و از جمله اين موارد عبارتند از : کمر درد که منشا آن بيماري هاي زنان است، ضعف عضلات ناحيه شکم و لگن و بيمار هاي التهابي و در برخي از جراحي هاي دستگاه تناسلي زنان و غيره.
*
فيزيوتراپي در اعمال جراحي*حال عمومي بيماران و جلوگيري از ايجاد و کنترل و حفظ دامنه حرکات مفاصل اطراف محل عمل براي از بين بردن درد و جسبندگي و محدوديت حرکتي مي توان از فيزيوتراپي استفاده کرد و از جمله موارد آن عبارتند از : سوختگي ها و در برخي اعمال جراحي در ناحيه فک و صورت و غيره.
*
فيزيوتراپي در بيماري هاي پوستي*در بيماري هاي پوستي مي توان با کاهش درد به بهبودي سريع و بهتر صدمات پوستي کمک کرد و از جمله اين بيماري هاي پوستي عبارتند از: سوختگي پوست و زنا و آکنه و لوپوس و در اعمال جراحي پلاستيک و اعمالي که براي زيبايي انجام مي شود با کنترل چسبندگي محل عمل و غيره.

----------


## artim

> مدیریت مالی و بازرگانی


*معرفی دوره کارشناسی مدیریت بازرگانی*

مدیریت بازرگانی از مهمترین بخش های مدیریت شرکت های تجاری است. زمانی یک شرکت می تواند بین خود مشتریان و خریدارانش ارتباط تجاری خوبی برقرار کند که یک مدیر بازرگانی موفق داشته باشد . فردی که مدیریت بازرگانی یک بنگاه اقتصادی را به عهده می گیرد در جذب مشتریان و عرضه و معرفی صحیح و اصول محصول یا خدمات یک شرکت تلاش می کند و به طور طبیعی مدیر بازرگانی فردی است که نقش اساسی در سود و زیان شرکتها دارد . دوره کارشناسی مدیریت بازرگانی یکی از دوره های تحصیلی آموزش عالی است و هدف از تشکیل این دوره آموزش نیروی انسانی متخصص مورد نیاز سازمانها، اداره ها، موسسه ها و شرکتهای دولتی و خصوصی در زمینه بازرگانی با وظایف و هدفهای گوناگون در سطوح کارشناسی می باشد.
*
واحدهای درسی در دانشگاه:*
اصول‌ حسابداریریاضیات و کاربردان درمدیریتآمار و کاربرد آن‌ در مدیریتمبانی مدیریت اسلامی الگوهای آناقتصاد خردحقوق اساسیمبانی سازمان‌ و مدیریت‌کامپیوتر و کاربرد آن‌ در مدیریت‌اقتصاد کلانمدیریت‌ رفتار سازمانیتحقیق‌ در عملیات‌زبان عمومیزبان تخصصیمدیریت‌ منابع‌ انسانیمدیریت مالیروش تحقیق در مدیریتپول و ارز و بانکداریتجزیه و تحلیل و طراحی سیستمتوسعه اقتصادی و برنامه ریزیحسابرسیسازمانهای پولی و مالی بین المللیبازرگانی بین المللبازاریابی و مدیریت بازارمعارف اسلامیحقوق بازرگانیمدیریت تولیدسیستمهای خرید، انبارداری و توزیعسیستم های اطلاعاتی مدیریتبازاریابی بین المللسیاست های پولی و مالیحقوق بارزگانی بین المللبهره وری و تجزیه و تحلیل آن در سازمانروانشناسی کار
*آینده شغلی:*فارغ التحصیلان این رشته به خوبی می توانند در سطح مدیران اجرایی در سازمانهای بازرگانی، صنعتی و دولتی به کار مشغول شوند و یا در سمت مشاور مدیریت انجام وظیفه نمایند. انتظار می رود این فارغ التحصیلان پس از کسب تجربیات کافی بتوانند مسئولیتهای بیشتری را در سطوح بالای سازمان عهده دار شوند. علاوه بر این، فارغ التحصیلان این دوره می توانند در کارهای پژوهشی و تحقیقاتی که امروز در موسسات بزرگ اهمیت زیادی برخوردار است، مشغول بکار شوند. اما این مهم منوط به کسب مهارتهای ضمن تحصیل و کسب تجربه می باشد و تنها با اخذ مدرک دست یافتنی نیست.
*
برای تحصیل در این رشته چه چیزهایی مورد نیاز است؟*
علاقه مندی به مفاهیم و مباحث مدیریتی و تجاری (بسیار مهم)قدرت و توان ادراک، تجزیه و تحلیل و نهایتا حل مشکلات مدیریتیکسب مهارتهای عمومی و تخصصی (زبان، ICDL و ... )



*معرفی مدیریت صنعتی گرایش مالی*

هدف از این رشته و گرایش های آن عبارت است از: آموزش نیروی انسانی متخصص مورد نیاز کارخانه ها، موسسه ها و شرکتهای دولتی و خصوصی و نیز آشنایی دانشجویان با تئوریهای نوین مدیریت صنعتی.

*واحدهای درسی در دانشگاه:*

بررسی مسائل نیروی انسانی در صنعتتئوریهای مدیریت پیشرفتهسیستمهای اطلاعاتی مدیریت پیشرفتهتحلیل آماریمدیریت استراتژیک صنعتیمدیریت تولید پیشرفتهکاربرد تئوری تصمیم گیری در مدیریتتحقیق در عملیات پیشرفتهحسابداری مدیریتمدیریت رفتار سازمانی پیشرفتهتصمیم گیری در مسائل جاریمدیریت سرمایه گذاریسازمانهای پولی و مالیسمینار در مسائل مدیریت مالی
*آینده شغلی:*
فارغ التحصیلان این گرایش می توانند در قسمتهای مدیریت تولید، اداره حفاظت فنی و قسمت کنترل کیفیت کالا مشغول بکار شوند. ضمنا توانایی فعالیت در امور مربوط به مدیریت و کنترل پروژه را دارا می باشند. شرکت کنندگان در این دوره، اگر علاوه بر آشنایی با مسائل نظری دانش مدیریت صنعتی، با زمینه های نوین مدیریت صنعتی و جایگاه آن در عرصه عمل آشنا شوند گام بزرگی برای انطباق با نیازهای بازار کار برداشته اند. اما از این نکته نبایستی غافل شد که تنوع دروس ارائه شده و فاصله آن تا مباحث عملی و کاربردی، آینده را برای فارغ التحصیلانی که قصد دارند کارآفرین باشند، دشوار می سازد ضمن اینکه برای این دانشجویان رقیبانی چون دانشجویان مدیریت مالی و حسابداری حائز اهمیند زیرا آنها تخصصی تر به امور مالی می پردازند. بنابراین این وظیفه به عهده خود دانش آموختگان می باشد که در کنار ارتقاء سطح علمی خود، نگاه ویژه ای به محیط کسب و کارشان و بازارهای پول و سرمایه داشته باشد.

*برای تحصیل در این رشته چه چیزهایی مورد نیاز است؟*

علاقه مندی به مفاهیم و مباحث مدیریتی و صنعتی (بسیار مهم)قدرت و توان ادراک، تجزیه و تحلیل و نهایتا حل مشکلات مدیریتیکسب مهارتهای عمومی و تخصصی (زبان، ،ICDL، Ms Project و ... )داشتن روحیه ریسک پذیری بالاقدرت تجزیه و تحلیل داده ها و نسبت های مالی

----------


## artim

> بیوتکنولوژی 
> 
> گرایشاش ... شغلش ... آیندش .. 
> 
> یه دکترای پیوسته داره یه کارشناسی درسته ؟
> 
> چیزایی که تو ویکیپدیا و دانشنامه و .... خوندم ، زیاد چیزی دست گیرم نشد
> 
> لطفا اگه کسی اطلاعات تجربی داره یا دانشجوشه یا کسی رو میشناسه ... لطف کنه بگه


رشته بیوتکنولوژی یک رشته کاربردی و میان رشته ای مهندسی علوم است که قلمرو آن حداقل ۳۳ حوزه تخصصی علوم را در برمی گیرد. این رشته در کشور ما از سال ۱۳۷۸ در دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران در مقطع دکترای پیوسته ارائه می شود.
این رشته از سه مرحله کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تشکیل شده است که دانشجویان در مرحله کارشناسی پس از گذراندن موفقیت آمیز۱۳۲ واحد دروس مشترک معرفتی- نظری، علوم پایه، پزشکی، مهندسی و مبانی بیوتکنولوژی به اضافه آموختن زبان انگلیسی در حد ۵۵۰ نمره تافل و آشنایی کامل با یک زبان برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر در صورتی که معدل آنها در هرنیمسال تحصیلی ۱۵ باشد، می توانند وارد مرحله دوم یعنی مقطع کارشناسی ارشد شوند که در این مقطع یکی از ۶ گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، بیوتکنولوژی محیطی و دریایی، بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، فرآورش زیستی و بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی (گیاهی) را انتخاب کرده و بعد از گذراندن ۴۸ واحد در یکی از گرایشهای تخصصی، و انجام معادل ۶ واحد پژوهشهای انفرادی و ارائه ۲ واحد سمینار از مقطع کارشناسی ارشد فارغ التحصیل می شوند. در این مرحله در صورتی که میانگین نمرات دروس مقطع کارشناسی ارشد آنها حداقل ۱۶ باشد، می توانند در امتحان جامع شرکت کنند و در صورت موفقیت در این امتحان، وارد مرحله دکترای تخصصی (D.Ph ) خواهند شد و رسما برای ثبت پایان نامه دکتری اقدام کنند.
به عبارت دیگر دانشجویان این رشته نیز برای ورود به مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری باید شرایط لازم را داشته باشند، یعنی باید میانگین معادل بالایی داشته و در آزمون جامع موفق شوند اما در یک آزمون رقابتی شرکت نمی کنند.
*توانایی های لازم:*
رشته بیوتکنولوژی از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک و علوم تجربی دانشجو می پذیرد چرا که بعضی از گرایشهای این رشته به علوم پزشکی و بعضی دیگر از گرایشها به رشته های مهندسی مربوط می شود.
گفتنی است که دوره دکترای مستقیم بیوتکنولوژی، دوره آموزشی خاصی است که مناسب با توانایی های دانشجویان سرآمد به صورت پیوسته و فشرده تنظیم شده است و با پذیرش دانشجویانی که از نظر بهره هوشی، قدرت درک و استدلال، توان نوآوری و خلاقیت، خودآموزی و استفاده مناسب از وقت، علاقه و انگیزه شدید به یادگیری و توانایی های ذهنی و روانی سرآمدهمگنان خود هستند، آنان را برای اخذ درجه دکتری در این رشته آماده می کنند.
از همین رو نیمی از ظرفیت پذیرش این رشته به داوطلبانی اختصاص دارد که در مرحله ما قبل نهایی المپیادهای دانش آموزی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی، کامپیوتر و زیست شناسی پذیرفته شده باشند و نیمی دیگر نیز به داوطلبانی که از طریق آزمون سراسری وارد شده و نمره کل آزمون سراسری آنها از ۱۰۰۰۰ کمتر نباشد. برای مثال در اولین سال ارائه این رشته، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۷۳ و در سال دوم، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۵۰ بود.
در ضمن از پذیرفته شدگان این رشته، مصاحبه علمی به عمل می آیند تا دانشجویانی که واقعا علاقه مند بوده و انگیزه علمی لازم را دارند، وارد این رشته شوند.
*موقعیت شغلی در ایران:*
رشته بیوتکنولوژی، یک رشته جدید است و بی شک مدتی زمان خواهد برد تا فارغ التحصیلان آن،جایگاه واقعی خویش را پیدا کنند اما این به معنای آن نیست که موقعیت شغلی برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته مهیا نمی باشد. چون زمینه کار بیوتکنولوژی در داخل کشور مساعد است و برای مثال در حال حاضر عده ای از دانشجویان دوره دکترای میکروبیولوژی که در زمینه بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی مطالعه می کنند، بر روی آبهای شور کشور مثل دریاچه ارومیه که امکان رشد موجودات در آن پیچیده و مشکل است، تحقیق می کنند تا با بهره گیری از تکنیک های بیوتکنولوژی، محیطی مناسب برای رشد موجودات دریایی در داخل آن فراهم آورند.
از سوی دیگر فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند به عنوان نیروی انسانی متخصص برای مدیریت میانی و هدایت امور فنی خطوط تولید، مزارع و آزمایشگاهها مشغول به فعالیت شوند.
*درسهای این رشته در طول تحصیل:*
دروس مشترک بین گرایشهای مختلف بیوتکنولوژی:
روانشناسی عمومی، فلسفه عمومی، فلسفه هنر و زیبایی شناسی، فلسفه و روش شناسی علوم، تاریخ علم، روش تحقیق، مبانی منطق، منطق ریاضی، اصول مبانی مدیریت صنعتی، آشنایی با قرآن کریم، مبانی علم و حقوق و روابط بین الملل، اصول علم اقتصاد، ریاضی عمومی، آمار و احتمالات، محاسبات علمی عددی، شیمی عمومی، شیمی آلی، شیمی تجزیه، شیمی فیزیک، مکانیک، الکتریسیته و مغناطیس، موج و حرارت، فیزیک جدید، زیست شناسی عمومی،زیست شناسی سلولی،زیست شناسی مولکولی، ژنتیک عمومی، ژنتیک میکروارگانیسم ها، اصول مهندسی ژنتیک، میکروبیولوژی عمومی، میکروبیولوژی کاربردی، بیوشیمی ساختمانی، متابولیسم، روش های بیوشیمی و دستگاهها، ایمنی شناسی، زیست شناسی پرتوی، اصول مهندسی بیوشیمی، موازنه جرم و انرژی، مکانیک سیالات، انتقال حرات، انتقال جرم، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی محیطی، مقررات زیست ایمنی.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی:*
ایمونوژنتیک، ایمنی شناسی سلولی - مولکولی، ژنتیک پزشکی، متابولیت های میکروبی، فاراماکوژنتیک، فرآورده های نوترکیب، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته، آنزیمولوژی.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی محیطی و دریایی:*
فروشوئی میکروبی، تصفیه بیولوژیکی فاضلابها، تصفیه بیولوژیکی آلاینده های خطرناک، آلودگی دریا و بیوتکنولوژی دریایی، پاکسازی زیستی، مدلسازی و شبیه سازی فرآیندها، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی فیزیک، میکروبیولوژی محیطی.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی:*
بیوفیزیک سلولی مولکولی، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته، آنزیمولوژی، ساختمان و عمل پروتئین ها، ساختمان و عمل اسیدهای نوکلئیک، زیست شناسی مولکول پیشرفته، بیولوژی سلولی- مولکولی تکوینی، شیمی فیزیک.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش فرآورش زیستی:*
مهندسی واکنش های شیمیایی، فرآیندهای جداسازی، طراحی راکتورهای بیوشیمیایی(بیوراکتورها)، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی تخمیر، پدیده های انتقالی در سیستم های بیوشیمی، کنترل فرآیند، طرح و اقتصاد مهندسی، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی فیزیک.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی:*
سیتوژنتیک(کلاسیک و نوین)، اصول اصلاح نباتات، اصلاح نباتات پیشرفته، کشت بافت گیاهی و کاربردهای آن، تعیین نقشه ژنی گیاهی(کلاسیک ونوین)، ژنتیک مولکولی گیاهی، روشهای نوین انتقال ژن به گیاهان، آفات و بیماریهای گیاهی، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته.
*دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی:*
میکروبیولوژی محیطی، فیزیولوژی میکروارگانیسم ها، پدیده های تخمیری، پروتئین ها و پلی ساکاریدهای میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی غذایی، بیوتکنولوژی آرکی باکترها، آنتی بیوتیکها، بیوتکنولوژی قارچ ها.
*مقطع دکترای بیـوتکنولـوژی داروئی:*
*تعریف و اهداف*
دوره دکتری (.Ph.D) رشته بیـوتکنولـوژی (گرایش داروئی)، بالاترین مقطع تحصیلی در این رشته می باشد که به اعطاء مدرک می‌انجامد و مجموعه‌ای هماهنگ از فعالیت‌های پژوهشی و آموزشی است که به منظور نیل به اهداف مشروحه زیر برقرار گردیده است:
*الف :* تربیت نیروی انسانی و متخصص و متبحر در رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) به منظور رفع نیازهای آموزشی و پژوهشی دانشکده‌های داروسازی و مراکز پژوهشی کشور.
*ب :* تربیت نیروی انسانی متخصص و مجرب برای صنایع داروسازی کشور جهت تولید و کنترل مواد اولیه داروئی بیولوژیک به منظور خود کفایی کشور.
*نقش و توانایی*
نقش فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته در جهت فعالیت‌های آموزشی، پژوهشی و خدماتی در زمینه‌های مختلف این رشته از قبیل تولید مواد اولیه داروئی، تولید مواد بیولوژیک، کنترل بیولوژیک داروها، بدست آوردن مواد اولیه بیـولـوژیک جدید از سلـول‌های حیـوانی، قـارچ ها، باکتـری‌ها و سایر میکروارگانیسم‌ها می‌باشد.
*شرایط ورود*

داشتن دانشنامه دکتری حرفه‌ای داروسازی
قبولی در امتحان ورودی پذیرش دستیار دوره بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی)
*امتحان ورودی از دروس زیر انجام خواهد شد :*
میکروب شناسی ۲۰%
ایمونولوژی ۲۰%
بیوشیمی و بیولوژی ملکولی ۳۰%
بیوتکنولوژی ۳۰%
*شکل برنامه و واحدهای درسی*
طول مدت مجاز تحصیل در دوره دکتری (Ph.D) رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) برای دانشجویان تمام وقت، ۴/۵ سال است که شامل دو مرحله آموزشی و پژوهشی می‌باشد. مرحله آموزشی از زمان پذیرفته شدن دانشجو در امتحان ورودی آغاز می‌شود و دانشجو پس از طی دوره آموزشی و گذراندن امتحان جامع وارد مرحله پژوهشی می‌گردد . طول مدت مجاز مرحله آموزشی ۴ نیمسال است. طول هر نیمسال تحصیلی ۱۷ هفته کامل بوده و حداقل زمان لازم برای هر واحد نظری نیز یک ساعت در هفته می‌باشد. مرحله پژوهشی پس از قبولی داوطلب در امتحان جامع آغاز شده و با تدوین رساله و دفاع از آن پایان می‌پذیرد. دانشجو می‌تواند تحقیقات اولیه مرحله پژوهشی را در مرحله آموزشی آغاز نماید ولی ثبت نام رسمی برای رساله، منوط به موفقیت او در امتحان جامع است. سایر مقررات طبق آخرین آئین نامه آموزشی دوره دکتری (Ph.D) شورای عالی برنامه‌ریزی می‌باشد.
*- تعداد واحدهای درسی :*
دانشجوئی که برای دکتری (Ph.D) ثبت نام می کند موظف است ۳۰ واحد درسی جدول (الف) را در مدت مجاز دوره با موفقیت بگذراند. تعداد واحدهای رساله در مرحله پژوهشی ۲۰ واحد است و مجموع واحدهای آموزشی و پژوهشی ۵۰ واحد خواهد بود.
*ضرورت و اهمیت*
بیوتکنولوژی، روش جدید بدست آوردن بسیاری از داروهاست که به سرعت در حال گسترش در تمامی علوم و علی‌الخصوص داروسازی می‌باشد. با توجه به گسترش دانشکده‌های داروسازی در سراسر کشور (۱۰ دانشکده) و تشکیل دوره‌های تخصصی داروسازی و نیاز به متخصصین رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) برای تدریس واحدهای درسی عمومی و تخصصی این رشته و همچنین با توجه به سیاست های دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران در زمینه خودکفایی در تولید مواد اولیه داروئی و توجه به این واقعیت که در حال حاضر حدود %۵۰ مواد اولیه داروئی وارداتی کشور محصول مستقیم و یا مشترک بیوتکنولوژی می باشند و تمامی پیش بینی ها نشان دهنده این امر است که در سال ۲۰۱۰، این میزان به حدود ۷۰ % خواهد رسید، دوره دکتری (Ph.D) بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) به منظور رفع کمبودها و تأمین نیروی انسانی ماهر برای دانشگاه ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی صنایع داروئی ارائه می گردد.

----------


## artim

> هماتولوژی (خون شناسی)



معرفی و بازار کار رشته هماتولوژی (خون شناسی)
خون یک ماده حیاتی است گرچه اهمیتی ویژه دارد اما نتوانسته در حیات موجودات جای آب را به خود اختصاص دهد. آب اصلی ترین ماده ای است که بخش عمده ای از خون را تشکیل می دهد اما بحث ما درباره رشته ای است که به مسائل بسیار مهم و جزئی می پردازد.از آنجا که در تشخیص بیماریهای خون بررسی های آزمایشگاهی نقش مهم دارد و در درمان این قبیل بیماریهای نیاز به انواع فرآورده های خونی می باشد ، همچنین با توجه به پیشرفت های وسیعی که در زمینه خون شناسی صورت گرفته و به منظور تامین نیروی انسانی لازم در رشته خون شناسی آزمایشگاهی و بانک خون و انجام خدمات آزمایشگاهی بیماری های خونی ، دوره کارشناسی ارشد خون شناسی آزمایشگاهی و بانک خون در دانشگاه های واجد شرایط دایر می گردد.
۱-تعریف و هدف
کارشناس ارشد خون شناسی آزمایشگاهی و بانک خون به دوره ای اطلاق می شود که دارندگان مدرک کارشناسی پس از طی آن و تکمیل مجموعه فعالیت های آموزشی و پژوهشی مصوب مربوط به اخذ مدرک کارشناسی ارشد این رشته نائل می گردند.هدف از ایجاد این دوره تربیت افرادی است که بتوانند با تکیه برمبانی علم خون شناسی و بانک خون توانایی و مهارت لازم جهت انجام کارهای آزمایشگاهی برای کمک به تشخیص بیماریهای خونی و تهیه خون و فرآورده های آن و همچنین آشنایی و تسلط به بانک و دقایق پروسه انتقال خون را کسب نمایند.۲- طول دوره رشته هماتولوژی (خون شناسی )
طول دوره کارشناسی ارشد (ناپیوسته ) خون شناسی آزمایشگاهی و بانک خون ۲ سال می باشد.دانشجویان بایستی موضوع تحقیقات مربوط به پایان نامه تحصیلی خود را حداکثر تا پایان سال اول تحصیلی مشخص نمایند.سایر مقررات و آیین نامه آموزشی دوره های کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته برای این دوره نیز اجرا میگردد.درسهای رشته ی هماتولوژی (خون شناسی )
1-آمار حیاتی
۲- ایمنی شناسی پایه
۳-ایمنی شناسی پیشرفته
۴- ایمونولوژنتیک
۵ -ایمونوهماتولوژی و انتقال خون
۶-بانک خون
۷ -بیولوژی مولکولی پیشرفته
۸ - بیولوژی مولکولی و سلولی
۹ - پایان‌نامه
۱۰ - خون شناسی ۱
 -۱۱ خون شناسی ۲
۱۲ -خون شناسی ۳
۱۳ - سمینار
۱۴ -کاربرد رادیوایزوتوپ در هماتولوژی
۱۵ -کارورزی هماتولوژی و بانک خون
۱۶ -کنترل کیفی خون شناسی و بانک خون
۱۷- مبانی کشت سلول و سلولهای مغز استخوانبازار کار رشته هماتولوژی (خون شناسی)
دانشجویانی که این دوره کارشناسی ارشد را با موفقیت به پایان می رسانند در آزمایشگاه های مراکز درمانی و بهداشتی در امور مربوط به کارهای آزمایشگاهی بیماریهای خونی و در سازمان های انتقال خون ایران در تهیه و استفاده از خون و فرآورده های خون سالم و انتقال خون مناسب خدمت خواهند نمود.

----------


## artim

با تشکر از دوستان

----------


## mohamadj07

کاردرمانی رو هم معرفی کردید؟
شنوایی سنجی و گفتار درمانی هم معرفی کنید

----------


## TIGER

رشته حقوق و رشته دندانپزشکی
لطف کنید میزان درامد ماهیانه رو هم ذکر کنید
تشکر

----------


## negar~

ممنون :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mamad.hny

چرا نرم افزار اينقد كمه؟  :Yahoo (2): 
راجب بازار كارش براي يه دانشجوي شاخ چي هست؟

----------


## TIGER

آقا مال منم بگید لطفا

----------


## saeedh

دوستان اگه سوالی پیرامون مکانیک داشتن در خدمت هستم

این هم تایپک جامع مکانیک هستش

مهم : تایپک جامع مهندسی مکانیک (هر سوالی راجع به مکانیک داری بپرس)

----------


## artim

> کاردرمانی رو هم معرفی کردید؟
> شنوایی سنجی و گفتار درمانی هم معرفی کنید


آیا می‌دانید که 1 تا 3 درصد کودکان ایرانی با مشکل حرکتی به دنیا می‌آیند؟ کودکانی که حتی در سنین 3 یا 4 سالگی نیز نمی‌توانند سینه‌خیز یا چهار دست و پا راه بروند.آیا می‌دانید که تعداد قابل توجهی از بیماران بعد از عمل جراحی نمی‌توانند با شغل سابقشان تطبیق یافته و بازدهی قبلی را داشته باشند؟ و آیا می‌دانید که بسیاری از بیماران روانی پس از درمان نمی‌توانند به زندگی اجتماعی برگشته و در حد سایر افراد جامعه فعالیت کنند؟چه باید کرد؟ ‌آیا می‌توان با فیزیوتراپی مشکلات فوق را حل کرد و یا برای بهبود اختلالات فوق باید از روان‌درمانی کمک گرفت؟متخصان کاردرمانی معتقدند که بهترین راه درمان مشکلات و اختلالات یاد شده، استفاده از روش کاردرمانی است زیرا یک کار درمان در دو حیطه روانی و جسمانی به معالجه اختلالات مورد نظر می‌پردازد.در واقع کاردرمانی‌ تنها رشته‌ علوم‌ توانبخشی‌ در مقطع‌ لیسانس‌ است‌ که‌ به‌ درمان‌ اختلالات‌ در حیطه‌ جسمانی‌ و حیطه‌ روانی‌ می‌پردازد. این‌ رشته‌ به‌ عنوان‌ یک‌ رشته‌ کُل‌نگر، تمامی‌ ابعاد یک‌ بیماری‌ و تأثیرات‌ جانبی‌ آن‌ را به‌ روی‌ زندگی‌ شخصی‌ و اجتماعی‌ در نظر گرفته‌ و با ارائه‌ تکنیک‌های‌ درمانی‌ مناسب‌، ضمن‌ در نظر گرفتن‌ علائق‌ و انگیزه‌ فرد، او را به‌ سوی‌ فعالیت‌ روزانه‌ مستقل‌ سوق‌ می‌دهد. متخصصان‌ کاردرمانی‌ با تسلط‌ کافی‌ بر علوم‌ مختلف‌ فیزیولوژیکی‌، آناتومیکی‌ و روانشناختی‌، یک‌ برنامه‌ جامع‌ درمانی‌ را به‌ بیماران‌ ارائه‌ می‌دهند؛ یعنی‌ در کاردرمانی‌، تمرکز درمان‌ فقط‌ روی‌ بیماری‌ نیست‌، بلکه‌ تمامی‌ ابعاد زندگی‌ فرد، مورد بررسی‌ قرار می‌گیرد. گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ هدف‌ این‌ رشته‌ به‌ حداکثر رساندن‌ استقلال‌ افراد بیمار و ناتوان‌ در انجام‌ کارهای‌ روزمره‌ و فعالیت‌های‌ اجتماعی‌ و همچنین‌ آمادگی‌ برای‌ آموزش‌ حرفه‌ای‌ است‌.


*توانایی‌های‌ لازم :*
یک‌ کاردرمانگر باید انگیزه‌ای‌ قوی‌ داشته‌ باشد تا بتواند با بیمارانی‌ که‌ دارای‌ معلولیت‌های‌ مختلف‌ هستند، ارتباط‌ برقرار کرده‌ و آنها را به‌ خوبی‌ درمان‌ کند. مهمترین‌ ویژگی‌ یک‌ کاردرمانگر، علاقه‌ به‌ انسان‌ها است‌. اگر متخصص‌ این‌ رشته‌ به‌ کار خود و مردم‌ علاقه‌مند نبوده‌ و صبر و حوصله‌ نداشته‌ باشد، موفق‌ به‌ درمان‌ بیماران‌ مورد نظر نخواهد شد. برخی‌ از استادان‌ این‌ رشته‌ نیز اولین‌ و مهمترین‌ ویژگی‌ دانشجوی‌ کاردرمانی‌ را داشتن‌ توانایی‌ جسمی‌ و روحی‌ خوب‌ می‌دانند و این‌ که‌ بتواند با درایت‌، ابتکار عمل‌ و خلاقیت‌، درمان‌ مؤثرتری‌ را ارائه‌ بدهد.


*موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :*
کشور ما با کمبود متخصص‌ این‌ رشته‌ روبرو است‌ و هر ساله‌ بیمارستان‌ها، کلینیک‌های‌ توانبخشی‌ سازمان‌ بهزیستی‌ کشور و هلال‌ احمر برای‌ جذب‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ کاردرمانی‌ اعلام‌ نیاز می‌کنند. همچنین‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ این‌ رشته‌ می‌تواند با مجوز وزارت‌ بهداشت‌ و درمان‌ و آموزش‌ پزشکی‌ و سازمان‌ بهزیستی‌ اقدام‌ به‌ تأسیس‌ کلینیک‌ خصوصی‌ شبانه‌روزی‌ کند.


*درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :*
*دروس‌ پایه‌:*
آناتومی‌ (سر و گردن‌ و تنه‌، اندام‌ فوقانی‌، تحتانی‌، سطحی‌، اعصاب‌) ، استخوان‌شناسی‌، روانشناسی‌ عمومی‌، روانپزشکی‌ عمومی‌، رشد روانی‌ ـ حرکتی‌، بیماری‌های‌ داخلی‌.

*دروس‌ تخصصی‌:*
آشنایی‌ با اصول‌ توانبخشی‌ و طب‌ فیزیکی‌، واحد رادیولوژی‌، کاردرمانی‌ در بیماری‌های‌ مغز و اعصاب‌ ، کاردرمانی‌ در بیماری‌های‌ ارتوپدی‌، کاردرمانی‌ در بیماری‌های‌ روماتولوژی‌ ، کینزیولوژی‌ و بیومکانیک‌، تکنیک‌های‌ حرکت‌ درمانی‌، کاردرمانی‌ در بیماری‌های‌ کودکان‌ ، ارزشیابی‌ و اندازه‌گیری‌ قدرت‌ عضلانی‌، کارآموزی‌ بالینی‌، زبان‌ تخصصی‌.

----------


## artim

> رشته حقوق و رشته دندانپزشکی
> لطف کنید میزان درامد ماهیانه رو هم ذکر کنید
> تشکر



رشته حقوق یکی از محبوب ترین رشته‏ های داوطلبان گروه علوم انسانی است . دامنه گرایش‏های رشته حقوق گسترده و در کلیه روابط زندگی امروز قابل ملاحظه است . این روابط می‏تواند مربوط به روابط دولت و مردم باشدکه به حقوق عمومی معروف است و یا روابط خصوصی مردم را در برمی‏گیرد که حقوق خصوصی نامیده می‏شود .حقوق عمومی شامل حقوق قوای سه‏گانه کشور، حاکمیت و آنچه که مربوط به اداه کشور است ، می‏شود و حقوق خصوصی به روابط بین خود مردم می‏پردازد که مهمترین آنها روابط تجاری است که عامل ایجاد رشته حقوق تجارت شده است و یا مسائل مربوط به حقوق مدنی است که از آن جمله می‏توان به اموال ، مالکیت ، قراردادها، مسؤولیت‏هایی که اشخاص در خطاهایی که مرتکب می‏شوند برایشان به وجود می‏آید مثل مسؤولیت ناشی از حوادث ، قواعد مربوط به ارث ، وصیت ، ولادت ، اقامتگاه اشخاص و دهها مورد دیگر اشاره کرد .همچنین شاخه ای از حقوق به روابط بین المللی می‏پردازد که خود به دو بخش حقوق روابط بین الملل عمومی و خصوصی تقسیم می‏شود که حقوق روابط بین الملل عمومی به روابط بین دولتها و سازمانهای بین‏المللی می‏پردازد.دانش آموختگان این رشته باید از جسارت ، قدرت استدلال ، خلاقیت ذهنی و فن بیان خوب کافی برخوردار باشند. علم حقوق با جامعه شناسی ، روانشنانسی و علوم فلسفی آمیخته است و یک حقوقدان مطلع باید از این علوم آگاهی‏کافی داشته باشد . همچنین یک دانشجوی حقوق برای این که در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است که به زبان و ادبیات فارسی مسلط باشد ، چون منطق حقوق در ضمن این که شباهت‏های زیادی به منطق ریاضی دارد ، یک منطق اقناعی و خطایی است .یعنی یک حقوقدان باید بتواند کسانی را که مورد خطاب اوقرار می‏گیرند و یا دادگاهی را که مأمور رسیدگی به دعوا است ، با زبان سلیس و بلیغ قانع کند ، در نتیجه باید به زبان و ادبیات مسلط باشد . در ضمن باید اطلاعاتی از ریاضیات داشته باشد، همچنین دانشجویان حقوق با مفاهیم اساسی فقه و اصول در اسلام ، جامعه‏شناسی ، روان‏شناسی ، امور مالی و پزشکی قانونی و ... آشنا می‏شوند.دانشجویان این رشته دروس مقدمه علم حقوق ، حقوق جزای عمومی، حقوق اساسی ، حقوق مدنی ، مبانی علم اقتصاد ، عربی ، مالیه عمومی ، مبانی جامعه شناسی را در قالب دروس پایه می‏گذارند.
*
توانایی های لازم رشته حقوق*جسارت، قدرت استدلال، خلاقیت ذهنی و فن بیان خوب لازمه موفقیت در این رشته است. ممکن است که به دست آوردن لیسانس حقوق کار دشواری نباشد اما حقوقدان شدن بسیار مشکل است. چرا که علم حقوق امروزه با جامعه شناسی، روانشناسی و علوم فلسفی آمیخته شده است و یک حقوقدان باید از این علوم اطلاعات کافی داشته باشد.همچنین یک دانشجوی حقوق برای این که در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است به زبان و ادبیات فارسی مسلط باشد چون منطق حقوق در ضمن این که شباهت های زیادی به منطق ریاضی دارد، یک منطق اقناعی و خطابی است.یعنی یک حقوقدان باید بتواند کسانی را که مورد خطاب او قرار می گیرند و یا دادگاهی که مامور رسیدگی به دعوا است، با زبان سلیس و بلیغ قانع کند، در نتیجه باید به زبان و ادبیات مسلط باشد. در ضمن باید اطلاعاتی از ریاضیات داشته باشد.
*
موقعیت شغلی و درآمد رشته حقوق در ایران*در حال حاضر به دلیل توسعه این رشته و تعداد زیاد فارغ التحصیلان آن، که از دانشگاههای دولتی و غیر دولتی وارد بازار کار می شوند، یافتن کار مناسب برای فارغ التحصیل لیسانس با دشواری هایی توام است و بخصوص متقاضیانی که علاقه مند به کار خاصی در این رشته هستند، مثل متقاضیان وکالت، با محدودیت هایی مواجه می شوند.اما در کل یک دانشجوی خوب و علاقه مند می تواند پس از گواهی لیسانس به شغل های متنوعی مثل وکالت دعاوی دادگستری، مشاور حقوقی بانک ها، شهرداری ها، شرکت ها و وزارتخانه ها و سردفتری دفاتر اسناد رسمی جذب گردد و درآمد مناسبی کسب کند.
*
درس ها و واحدهای رشته حقوق**دروس پایه:*مقدمه علم حقوق، حقوق جزای عمومی، حقوق اساسی، حقوق مدنی، مبانی علم اقتصاد، عربی، مالیه عمومی، مبانی جامعه شناسی.
*
دروس اصلی و تخصصی:*آئین دادرسی مدنی ، متون حقوقی ، آئین دادرسی کیفری ، حقوق اساسی ، حقوق جزای عمومی ، حقوق بین المللی عمومی ، حقوق سازمانهای بین المللی ، حقوق اداری، اصول فقه، متون فقه، حقوق تجارت، قواعد فقه، حقوق تطبیقی، ادله ثبات دعوی ، حقوق کار، پزشکی قانونی، کار تحقیقی، حقوق بین المللی خصوصی .تسلط بر زبان عرب و فرانسه هم به اغلب دانشجویان حقوق توصیه می‏شود .امکان ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا مقطع دکتری تخصصی برای تمام گرایشهای حقوق وجود دارد.در حال حاضر به دلیل توسعه این رشته و تعداد زیاد فارغ التحصیلان آن، که از دانشگاههای دولتی و غیردولتی وارد بازارکار می‏شوند، یافتن کار مناسب برای فارغ التحصیل لیسانس با دشواری هایی توام است و بویژه متقاضیانی که علاقه مند به کار خاصی در این رشته هستند، مثل متقاضیان وکالت، با محدودیت‏هایی مواجه می‏شوند .اما در کل یک دانشجوی خوب و علاقه‏مند می‏تواند پس از گواهی لیسانس و با تکیه بر معلومات خود در شغل‏های متنوعی مثل وکالت دعاوی دادگستری ، مشاور حقوقی بانک‏ها ، شهرداری‏ها، شرکت‏ها و وزارتخانه‏ها و سردفتری دفاتر اسناد رسمی مشغول فعالیت شوند.

----------


## artim

up

----------


## Lara27

ببخشید میشه بگید تا اون آخرین مدرک داروسازی رو بگیریم به تفکیک هر کدوم چند سال طول میکشه؟

----------


## Amin 95

عین پزشکیه
اون بازه زمانی عمومی میگیری که بهش میگن دکترای حرفه ای
بعد خواستی ادامه میدی بالای 10 تا تخصص داره که میشی دکترای تخصصی

----------


## Lara27

دکترای تخصصی دارو چند ساله؟ 
برا داروخونه داشتن حتما باید دکترای تخصصی داشته باشم؟

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> دکترای تخصصی دارو چند ساله؟ 
> برا داروخونه داشتن حتما باید دکترای تخصصی داشته باشم؟


۶ سال ... بعدشم چند سال کار اموزی بعدشم میری تو نوبت واسه داروخونه .. کلا دیگه نمی صرفه خوب نیس دارو

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## Lara27

> منو که کامل میشناسی همیشه ارزوی موفقیتت رو داشتم و دارم... ولی به نظر من تو که هدفت داروخونه نیس و دختر هم هستی واقعا یه تجدید نظر بکن...
> 
> می تونی بری شیمی بعدش بری داروسازی بخونی یا بری بهداشت ها که هم کار تمیز و شیکی هست همم در امد خوبع
> 
> sent from my asus zenfone2




از شیمی نمیشه رفت داروسازی خوند . 
قبلا تحقیق کردم
اون دارو با این دارو فرق داره
بهداشت کارش چیه؟

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> از شیمی نمیشه رفت داروسازی خوند . 
> قبلا تحقیق کردم
> اون دارو با این دارو فرق داره
> بهداشت کارش چیه؟


از شیمی میشه رفت منتها فقط داروخانه نمیشه زد....

بهداشت هم کارش نظارت هست روی بیمارستان ازمایشگاه ها کار خونه ها شرکت ها.. می تونی مدرس دانشگاه بشی روی مغازه نظارت کنی یا بری اداره محیط زیست کار کنی و... ادم بیکار نداره اصلا

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## -ava-

> واسه تو که با محیط بیمارستان حال نمیکنی فقط همینا خوبه که هم بازار کار و اینده همم رشته تمیزی هست دیگه هیچی نیس غیر بهداشت حرفه و محیط
> 
> sent from my asus zenfone2


بببخشید در رابطه با بهداشت عمومی اطلاعی ندارین؟کجا ها کار میشه کرد؟
واسه دخترا خوبه؟

----------


## artim

حالا خوبه گفتم گپ خونه نشه

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> بببخشید در رابطه با بهداشت عمومی اطلاعی ندارین؟کجا ها کار میشه کرد؟
> واسه دخترا خوبه؟


اونم مثل حرفه و محیط هست منتها حرفه ای بازار کارش وسیع تر هست و راحت تر میشه رفت ولی عمومی هم خوبه بازار کار داره

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## -ava-

> اونم مثل حرفه و محیط هست منتها حرفه ای بازار کارش وسیع تر هست و راحت تر میشه رفت ولی عمومی هم خوبه بازار کار داره
> 
> sent from my asus zenfone2


عمومی هم کارش مثل حرفه ایه همونطور که تو پست های قبل گفتین؟
قبول شدنش راحته؟

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> عمومی هم کارش مثل حرفه ایه همونطور که تو پست های قبل گفتین؟
> قبول شدنش راحته؟


بله فقط شاید تو یکی دو تا زمینه فرق کنن

هر چند که هر سه رشته بهداشت واسه ارشد گرایش به هم دارن ینی شما عمومی بخونی گرایش ارشدتو حرفه ای انتخاب کن

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## likeastatue

سلام :Yahoo (117): 
کسی در مورد رشته ی تجهیزات پزشکی اطلاعات داره؟
کپی پیست تحویل من ندین خواهشا  :Yahoo (4):  بوس :Yahoo (11): 
درامدش بازار کارش رتبش....

----------


## artim

> سلام
> کسی در مورد رشته ی تجهیزات پزشکی اطلاعات داره؟
> کپی پیست تحویل من ندین خواهشا  بوس
> درامدش بازار کارش رتبش....



*نمونه وظایف مهندسی تجهیزات پزشکی

*– رسیدگی به امور مربوط به تجهیزان پزشکی و تهیه برنامه های تعمیراتی و راه اندازی.
– نصب و راه اندازی تجهیزات پزشکی براساس استانداردهای تعیین شده.
– آموزش تعمیرات و نگهداری لوازم ماشین آلات پزشکی به تکنسینهای مربوط.
– انجام تحقیقات پیرامون بهبود کیفیت تولید و نگهداری و تعمیر لوازم و ماشین آلات پزشکی.
– نظارت در بررسی پیشنهادات ارجاع شده مربوط به استانداردهای وسائل و لوازم دستگاههای پزشکی.
– تهیه طرحهای تجهیزاتی مراکز درمانی.
– نظارت در انجام تحقیقات و آزمایشهای لازم در زمینه ساخت و تعمیرات تجهیزات پزشکی و استاندارد کردن آنها.
– سرپرستی و نظارت بر کار گروههای تعمیرات تجهیزات پزشکی و کارگاههای مربوط.
– جمع آوری اطلاعات لازم در زمینه تعمیرات و تهیه لوازم ماشین آلات و دستگاههای پزشکی.
– تعقیب و پیگیری جهت انجام پروژه ها و رفع مشکلات مربوط به تجهیزات پزشکی.

*بازار کار مهندسی تجهیزات پزشکی:
*متقاضیان تصدی این شغل پس از فراغت از تحصیل می توانند در:
وزارت بهداشت
درمان و آموزش پزشکی
دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی
بیمارستانها
اشتغال یابند.
*
شرایط احراز :*
دانشنامه دکترا یا فوق لیسانس یا لیسانس در یکی از رشته های مهندسی پزشکی، الکترونیک ، برق، مکانیک و مخابرات

----------


## artim

*مدیریت مالی

**فارغ التحصيل اين رشته با تسلط به مباحث تئوري مديريت مالي در حوزه هاي مختلف همچون سرمايه گذاري و بانکداري و بيمه و مديريت ريسک و مهندسي مالي ( ارائه روش هاي نوين مالي ) تامين مالي و اعتباري مي تواند در پست هاي مرتبط سازماني از جمله معاونت مالي ( در مفهوم جديد آن ) ومعاونت سرمايه گذاري و تامين مالي اعتبارات مالي در بانک ها و ارزيابي اقتصادي پروژه ها و شرکت هاي سرمايه گذاري و بورس اوراق بهادار و غيره مشغول بکار شوند. اين رشته در حال حاضر داراي آينده شغلي بسيار مناسبي مي باشد.


دروس اصلي و تخصصي مديريت مالي:

مديريت مالي، پول و ارز بانکداري، بازاريابي و مديريت بازار، مديريت استراتژيک،زبان تخصصي، اقتصاد سنجي‌ مالي، رياضيات و کاربرد آن در مديريت مالي، آمار و کاربرد آن در مديريت مالي، توسعه اقتصادي و برنامه‌ريزي، حقوق بازرگاني، حسابداري صنعتي، اصول مديريت مالي، مباني مديريت سرمايه‌گذاري، مديريت مالي در ايران، نهادهاي پولي و مالي، نهادهاي پولي و مالي بين‌الملل، مباني مهندسي مالي، بازار پول و سرمايه، مباني ريسک و مديريت بيمه، برنامه‌ريزي مالياتي، متون مالي، مباني بانکداري و مديريت بانک،مباني تجزيه و تحليل صورتهاي مالي.


در اين بخش راجع به هر درس توضيح مختصري ميدم:

مديريت مالي: هدف: هدف اين درس تعليم روشها و تکنيکهاي متداول مالي به دانشجويان است تا بتوانند با بهره برداري از آن در تصميم گيريهاي مالي در سطح مديران مالي مؤسسات انجام وظيفه نمايند. به طور کلي در اداره امور سازمانهاي بازرگاني تنها انجام شرح وظايف مربوط به مديران مالي کافي نيست. تکنيکها و روشهاي متداول مالي يکي از مهمترين ابزارهايي است که مديران مالي بايد بدانند تا بتوانند در حفظ و حراست و بکار گرفتن منابع مالي مؤسسات خصوصي و يا ملي شده که جزء منابع ملي جامعه است حداکثر کارايي را داشته باشند.
پول و ارز بانکداري: هدف: آشنايي دانشجويان رشته هاي مديريت با مسائل پولي و بانکي و ارزي در ارتباط با مسائل اقتصادي بطور کلي و يا مسائل پولي و بانکي و ارزي کشور بالاخص مي باشد. در قشسمتهاي مختلف برنامه بيشتر به جنبه هاي اصولي مسائل پولي و بانکي و مخصوصاً سياستهاي پولي و مالي بانکهاي مرکزي توجه مي شود تا اين رشته بتوانند با آشنائي با عوامل مؤثر پولي و اعتباري چه درداخل و چه در ارتباط با امور اقتصادي بين المللي بهتر مسائل و مشکلات پولي و بانکي را درک نمايند.

بازاريابي و مديريت بازار: بازاريـابي (Marketing) به فرآيندي اطـلاق مي شود که کلـيه فعاليت هاي مربـوط به تحـقيقات ، توليد ، توزيع و فروش کالاها از قبل از توليد تا پس از فروش در طي آن هدايت مي شوند.

هدف: آشنا کردن دانشجويان با مفاهيم کلي مديريت بازار و کاربرد آن در رابطه با بيمه و نيازهاي جامعه در جهت خودکفايي و رفع نيازهاي مادي و معنوي و با توجه به شرايط موجود از نظر فرهنگي، اجتماعي، مذهبي و اقتصادي
مديريت استراتژيک: مديريت استراتژيک عبارت است از بررسي محيطي (هم محيط خارجي و هم محيط داخلي) تدوين استراتژي، اجراي استراتژي، ارزيابي و کنترل. بنابراين مديريت استراتژيک بر نظارت و ارزيابي بر فرصت ها (O) و تهديدهاي خارجي (T) و اقدام پيشگيرانه مناسب با توجه به نقاط قوت. (S) و نقاط ضعف (W) يک شرکت تاکيد دارد
هدف: آشنايي دانشجو با متغيرهاي استراتژيک در سازمانها و نحوه سياستگذاريها، هدف بنديها، برنامه ريزيها، و تصميم گيريهاي استراتژيک در سطح مديريت سازمانهاي صنعتي
اقتصاد سنجي‌ مالي: اقتصادسنجي با مطالعهٔ نظام‌مند پديده‌هاي اقتصادي با استفاده از داده‌هاي مشاهده‌شده سر و کار دارد.[۱] به عبارتي، اقتصادسنجي علم تحليلهاي آماري از مدلهاي اقتصادي است.[۲] همانطور که راينار فريش در اولين شماره مجله ايکانامتريکا توضيح مي‌دهد يکي شدن آمار، تئوري اقتصادي و رياضيات است که اقتصادسنجي را مي‌سازد(3).

رياضيات و کاربرد آن در مديريت مالي: هدف از اين درس آشنايي با کاربرد اين روشها و فنون در مسائل مديريت مالي است.
آمار و کاربرد آن در مديريت مالي: هدف از اين درس آشنا ساختن دانشجويان با مباني و روشهاي آماري است که در پژوهشهاي کاربردي مورد استفاده مديران مالي قرار مي گيرد.

توسعه اقتصادي و برنامه‌ريزي: هدف آشنايي دانشجويان با مفاهيم رشد،توسعه و برنامه ريزي اقتصادي در ارتباط با شرايط خاص کشورهاي در حال توسعه و همچنين برنامه ريزي و برنامه هاي توسعه اقتصادي در ايران.

حقوق بازرگاني: هدف: آشنا ساختن دانشجويان با نظام روابط بازرگاني و مسؤوليتهاي ناشي از اعمال تجاري و خصايص و تکاليف و حقوق اشخاص حقيقي و حقوقي حقوق تجارت
حسابداري صنعتي: هدف از درس حسابداري صنعتي آشنا ساختن دانشجويان با ماهيت هزينه ها و ساير اطلاعات اقتصادي و موارد استفاده مديريت از اين اطلاعات مي باشد. در اين درس مخصوصاً روي بسط و توسعه اطلاعات مربوط به قيمت تمام شده و نحوه استفاده از آن در امر تجزيه و تحليل ، برنامه ريزي و کنترل عمليات در مؤسسات صنعتي تأکيد گرديده است.

اصول مديريت مالي: هدف اين درس تعليم روشها و تکنيکهاي متداول مالي به دانشجويان است تا بتوانند با بهره برداري از آن در تصميم گيريهاي مالي در سطح مديران مالي مؤسسات انجام وظيفه نمايند.

مباني مديريت سرمايه‌گذاري: مديريت سرمايه گذاري، مديريت حرفه اي بر روي داراييهاي گوناگون و اوراق بهادار مختلف همچون سهام، اوراق قرضه، اوراق رهني، ... است تا بدان وسيله اهداف ويژه سرمايه گذاري و سود سرمايه گذاران بدست آيد.

مديريت مالي در ايران،
نهادهاي پولي و مالي،
نهادهاي پولي و مالي بين‌الملل: رئوس مطالب درس سازمانهاي پولي ومالي: 

1- پس انداز ها و تمرکز منابع مالي جامعه
2-روشهاي تشکيل سرمايه، محاسبه هزينه سرمايه  و انتخاب منبع تامين مالي
3-مشخصات بازارهاي پولي ومالي در کشورهاي در حال توسعه
4-پيش بيني روند فعاليتها در بازارهاي مالي، بازار سهام،بازار اوراق بهادار و بازار سرمايه
5-عوامل اقتصادي موثر برجريان پول وسرمايه ، تحولات بازارهاي مالي، تورم ، تغييرات نرخ بهره و مبادلات ارزي
6-نقش سيستم بانکي جديد در بازارهاي پولي ومالي ايران
7-منابع مالي خارجي ، وامها ، اعتبارات و ذخاير پولي بين المللي
8-نقش درآمد حاصل از صادرات نفت در بازارهاي مالي کشورهاي صادرکننده
9-بازار اسعار اروپا
10-مسايل جاري در امور پولي ومالي بين المللي
11-انواع سازمانهاي مالي و پولي بين المللي (سازمان ملل، بانک جهاني، صندوق بين المللي پول، شرکت مالي بين المللي، بانک بين المللي ترميم و توسعه، مؤسسه بين الملي توسعه)
12-تهيه گزارش تحقيقي توسط دانشجويان در رابطه با مسايل بازارهاي پولي ومالي 

بازار پول و سرمايه:
مباني مهندسي مالي:  ديريت مالي دو نوع بازار مالي از هم تفکيک مي شوند که عبارتند از:
1ـ بازارهاي سرمايه                   
2ـ بازارهاي پولي و بانکها  
در کشور ما در حوزه اقتصاد کلان يدر مکي از موارد بسيار مهم براي توسعه اقتصادي کشور بازار سرمايه و پول است. در واقع بورس يک کشور ابزاري براي ارزيابي  وضعيت اقتصادي آن کشور است.
بخش مالي اقتصادي هر کشور تامين‌کننده منابع مالي و فعاليتهاي حقيقي اقتصادي محسوب مي‌شود که به دو بخش تقسيم مي‌گرد:
بازار پولي که عمدتا توسط نظام بانکي يک کشور اداره مي‌شود که مهمترين کارکرد آن تامين اعتبارات کوتاه مدت است. بازار سرمايه که کارکرد اصلي آن تامين مالي بلند مدت مورد نياز در فعاليت‌هاي توليدي و خدماتي مولد مي‌باشد. بورس يک نهاد سازمان يافته‌اي است که از جمله نهادهاي عمده و اساسي در بازار سرمايه محسوب مي‌شود و در کنار ساير موسسات و سازمانها ،وظايف چندگانه‌اي را برعهده دارد.
بنابراين بازار پول بازاري است که در آن اوراق بهادار کوتاه مدت (با عمر کمتر از يکسال) داد و ستد مي شوند مثل اسناد خزانه يا اسناد تجاري ، ولي در بازار سرمايه  اوراق بهادار بلند مدت(با عمر بيش از يکسال) داد و ستد مي شوند. مثل سهام و اوراق قرضه بلند مدت.
 به طور کلي هر محيطي اعم از محيط سياسي ، اقتصادي ، اجتماعي و غيره به نوعي بر وضعيت بورس و بازار سرمايه يک کشور تاثير مي گذارد. به عنوان نمونه وضعيت توليد يک کشور، صادرات و واردات ، کاهش هزنيه هاي توليدي و بهبود روشهاي توليدي و صنعتي در کشور و به طور کلي همه عوامل محيطي را مي توان در روند رشد شاخص هاي اقتصادي کشور و در بطن بورس جستجو نمود زيرا يکي از ويژگيهاي حرکت به سوي توسعه اقتصادي اين است که مجموعه اقتصاد بتواند منابع پس انداز را به سوي سرمايه گذاريهاي مورد نياز اقتصاد ملي و در صورت مازاد به سرمايه گذاريهاي خارجي هدايت کند. اين وظيفه اي است که توسط بازار سرمايه انجام مي شود.
مباني ريسک و مديريت بيمه:
جزو لاينفک يک مديريت خوب است و چيزي است که بسياري از مديران ان را به يک يا چند صورت بکار مي گيرند.تحليل يا برنامه ريزي کلان براي يک پروژه يا ارزيابي اقتصادي مثال هاي اشنايي هستند.بعنوان مثال تخمين احتمالي هزينه يا بودجه,خريد حق بيمه,تصحيح مواد قرارداد يا بر عهده گرفتن مشاوره انجمن طي بر نامه ريزي پروژه.
اگرچه عبارت "ريسک" ممکن است در بر عهده گيري اين فعاليت ها بکار گرفته نشود مفهوم و تدبير ريسک محوري و مرکزي بوده و فعاليت ها يک هدف مشترکي را دنبال مي کنند.
بسياري از کميته هاي دولتيNSWپروژه هايي بر عهده مي گيرند که شامل هزينه هاي تاسيساتي قابل توجهي هستند.سه جنبه ي اين پروژه ها مديريت ريسک را مطلوب مي کند:
-اندازه گيري ريسک آن ها اشاره مي کند به اين نکته که ممکن است ضرر هاي احتمالي زيادي وجود داشته باشد در صورتيکه بدقت مديريت نشوند.اينگونه پروژه ها ممکن است همچنين شامل نقدينگي هاي نا متوازني باشند,زمانيکه نخستين سرمايه گذاريهاي بزرگ ضروريند قبل از اينکه هر گونه بازگرداني بدست بيايد.
برنامه‌ريزي مالياتي
متون مالي
مباني بانکداري و مديريت بانک
مباني تجزيه و تحليل صورتهاي مالي
*
 @فاطمه زهرا

----------


## seyed sajjad

سلام 
اگه میشه در مورد رشته تغذیه هم توضیح بدین
ممنون

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## artim

> سلام 
> اگه میشه در مورد رشته تغذیه هم توضیح بدین
> ممنون
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk


*این‌ رشته‌ دارای‌ دو شاخه‌ عمده‌ است‌ که‌ عبارتند از :


الف‌) تغذیه‌ گروه‌های‌ مختلف‌ جامعه‌ مانند سالمندان‌، معلولین‌ و کودکان‌ و نوجوانان‌. ب‌) تغذیه‌ بالینی‌ که‌ شامل‌ تغذیه‌ و مشاوره‌ غذایی‌ بیماران‌ بستری‌ و سرپایی‌ می‌شود.



توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


همان‌طور که‌ یک‌ پرستار باید به‌ کار خدماتی‌ علاقه‌مند باشد، کارشناس‌ تغذیه‌ نیز باید روحیه‌ خدماتی‌ داشته‌ و صبر و حوصله‌ لازم‌ را برای‌ صحبت‌ با بیمار و راهنمایی‌ او داشته‌ باشد. حتی‌ دانشجویانی‌ که‌ مایلند پس‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلی‌ دفتر مشاوره‌ غذایی‌ دایر کنند، باید دارای‌ 3 سال‌ سابقه‌ کار در بیمارستان‌ باشند. همچنین‌ داوطلبان‌ علاقه‌مند به‌ این‌ رشته‌ لازم‌ است‌ در دروس‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ و شیمی‌ که‌ پایه‌ دروس‌ دانشگاهی‌ این‌ رشته‌ است‌ توانمند باشند.



موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


تا چند سال‌ پیش‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ رشته‌ تغذیه‌ حتی‌ در بیمارستان‌ها جایگاه‌ مشخص‌ و تعیین‌شده‌ای‌ نداشتند اما در چند سال‌ اخیر بخصوص‌ از زمانی‌ که‌ به‌ کارشناسان‌ تغذیه‌ اجازه‌ مطب‌ داده‌ شده‌، این‌ رشته‌ در بیمارستان‌ها هویت‌ و جایگاه‌ تازه‌ای‌ پیدا کرده‌ است‌، اما متأسفانه‌ هنوز در بین‌ پزشکان‌ نقش‌ و اهمیت‌کارشناسان‌ این‌ علم‌ روشن‌ نشده‌ است‌. در حالی‌ که‌ باید همکاری‌ تنگاتنگی‌ بین‌ پزشکان‌ و متخصصان‌ تغذیه‌ وجود داشته‌ باشد و در واقع‌ هرجا که‌ یک‌ پزشک‌ متخصص‌ غدد، قلب‌ و عروق‌ یا کلیه‌ حضور دارد، باید در کنارش‌ یک‌ متخصص‌ تغذیه‌ باشد. چون‌ پزشک‌ فقط‌ لیست‌ غذاها یا مواد غذایی‌ که‌ بیمار نباید بخورد، تعیین‌ می‌کند اما کارشناس‌ تغذیه‌ می‌گوید که‌ یک‌ بیمار چگونه‌ و چقدر باید بخورد تا هم‌ مواد غذایی‌ مورد نیاز به‌ بدنش‌ برسد و هم‌ رژیم‌ غذایی‌ را حفظ‌ کند.


درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ پایه‌:


زیست‌شناسی‌، روانشناسی‌، جامعه‌شناسی‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، فیزیک‌، فیزیولوژی‌، تشریح‌ تئوری‌، تشریح‌ فیزیولوژی‌ عملی‌، میکروب‌شناسی‌، شیمی‌ آلی‌، آمار حیاتی‌، بیوشیمی‌ مقدماتی‌، میکروب‌شناسی‌ مواد غذایی‌.


دروس‌ اصلی‌:


اصول‌ اپیدمیولوژی‌، تغذیه‌ اساسی‌، بهداشت‌ و مسمومیت‌های‌ غذایی‌، مدیریت‌ بخش‌ غذایی‌، نقش‌ تغذیه‌ در خدمات‌ بهداشتی‌، فیزیولوژی‌ تغذیه‌، زبان‌ اختصاصی‌، بیوشیمی‌ متابولیسم‌، اصول‌ و روش‌های‌ نگهداری‌ مواد غذایی‌، شیمی‌ مواد غذایی‌، اصطلاحات‌ پزشکی‌ و بیمارستانی‌، اقتصاد غذا و برنامه‌ریزی‌، بهداشت‌ عمومی‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌:


بیماری‌های‌ ناشی‌ از سوءتغذیه‌ و اپیدمیولوژی‌، تنظیم‌ برنامه‌ غذایی‌، تغذیه‌ گروه‌های‌ ویژه‌، رژیم‌ درمانی‌، بررسی‌ وضع‌ تغذیه‌، آموزش‌ تغذیه‌، تأثیر فرآیند بر ارزش‌ غذا، تغذیه‌ دوران‌های‌ مختلف‌، سمینار، اکولوژی‌ تغذیه‌، کارآموزی‌.*

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​داروسازی*

----------


## seyed sajjad

> *​داروسازی*


دارو سازی و که توضیح داد رفیقمون . تو صفحات قبلی بگردی پیداش میکنی

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## KowsarDDC

> دارو سازی و که توضیح داد رفیقمون . تو صفحات قبلی بگردی پیداش میکنی
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk


*تقریبا همه رو حفظم دوست دارم بیشتر راجع به تخصصاش بدونم*

----------


## تندیس

سلام ممنون میشم در مورد رشته ی مدیریت بازرگانی  توضیح بدین و اینکه بین گرایش ها ی مدیریت کدوم بهترن ؟

----------


## T!G3R

سلام @artim  جان خوبی داداش؟
میخواستم در مورد رشته ی عمران و کامپیوتر توضیح بدی عزیز
موفق باشی 
بای :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

در مورد علوم پایه فیزیک تورو خدا کمکم کنید

----------


## Diplomat

کارشناسی علوم سیاسی 
کارشناسی ارشد روابط بین الملل شاخه ی سیاست بین الملل
دکترای روابط بین الملل شاخه ی مطالعات بین الملل
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Katrin

مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای

کارشناسی بهداشت عمومی

مدیریت خدمات بهداشتی درمانی

اینا رو برام شفاف سازی کنید؟؟؟ :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Ali.psy

> کارشناسی علوم سیاسی 
> کارشناسی ارشد روابط بین الملل شاخه ی سیاست بین الملل
> دکترای روابط بین الملل شاخه ی مطالعات بین الملل


علوم سیاسی:
علوم سیاسی رشته علوم اجتماعی است که با سیستم های دولت و تجزیه و تحلیل فعالیت سیاسی و رفتار سیاسی می پردازد.  این را با تئوری و عمل سیاست است که معمولا به عنوان تعیین توزیع قدرت و فکر می پردازد گسترده منابع. دانشمندان علوم سیاسی "را ببینید خود را در آشکار روابط اساسی رویدادهای سیاسی و شرایط درگیر، و از این آیات آنها در تلاش برای ساخت اصول کلی در مورد راه جهان از آثار سیاست است." 


علوم سیاسی مرتبط است و تساوی بر رشته های اقتصاد، حقوق، جامعه شناسی، تاریخ، فلسفه، جغرافیا، روانشناسی، انسان شناسی و.


با وجود آن که در قرن 19، زمانی که فرم های معاصر علوم اجتماعی دانشگاهی تاسیس شد مدون شد، مطالعه علوم سیاسی دارای ریشه های باستانی است که می تواند به آثار ارسطو، افلاطون و چاناکیا که نزدیک به 2500 سال نوشته شده بود ترسیم پیش. علوم سیاسی است که معمولا به متمایز زیر رشته که با هم درست را تشکیل می دهند تقسیم می شوند:
سیاست تطبیقی
اقتصاد سیاسی بین الملل
روابط بین المللی
نظریه سیاسی
مدیریت عمومی
قانون عمومی
سیاست methodologyComparative سیاسی علم مقایسه و آموزش انواع مختلف قانون اساسی، بازیگران سیاسی، قوه مقننه و زمینه های مرتبط، همه آنها از منظر درون کشوری است. روابط بین المللی می پردازد که با تعامل بین دولت-ملت و همچنین سازمان های بین دولتی و بین المللی است. نظریه سیاسی بیشتر در رابطه با کمک های اندیشمندان و فلاسفه مختلف کلاسیک و معاصر است.


علوم سیاسی روش متنوع است و تصاحب روش بسیاری از منشاء آن در تحقیقات اجتماعی. روش عبارتند از پوزیتیویسم، interpretivism، نظریه انتخاب عقلانی، behavioralism، ساختارگرایی، پساساختارگرایی، واقع گرایی، نهادگرایی، و کثرت گرایی است. علوم سیاسی، به عنوان یکی از علوم اجتماعی، با استفاده از روش ها و تکنیک های که به انواع سوالات در مورد مربوط: منابع اولیه مانند اسناد تاریخی و اسناد رسمی، منابع ثانویه مانند مقالات علمی مجله، پژوهش و تحقیق، تجزیه و تحلیل آماری، مطالعات موردی، تحقیقات تجربی و مدل سازی.


نمای کلی 
دانشمندان علوم سیاسی تحصیل مسائل مربوط به تخصیص و انتقال قدرت در تصمیم گیری، نقش ها و سیستم های دولت از جمله دولتها و سازمان های بین المللی، رفتار سیاسی و سیاست های عمومی. آنها موفقیت حکومت و سیاست ها را با بررسی عوامل بسیاری، از جمله ثبات، عدالت، ثروت مادی، صلح و بهداشت عمومی اندازه گیری کند. برخی از دانشمندان سیاسی به دنبال پیشبرد مثبت (تلاش برای توصیف چگونه همه چیز را، تا به آنها چگونه باید باشد مخالف) پایان نامه با تجزیه و تحلیل سیاست است. دیگر پیشبرد پایان نامه هنجاری، توسط ساخت توصیه های سیاست خاص.


دانشمندان علوم سیاسی چارچوب که از آن روزنامه نگاران، گروه های منافع خاص، سیاستمداران، و رأی دهندگان تجزیه و تحلیل مسائل فراهم می کند. با توجه به Chaturvedy، "... دانشمندان علوم سیاسی ممکن است به عنوان مشاور به سیاستمداران خاص عمل کنند، و یا حتی اجرا برای دفتر به عنوان سیاستمداران خود را دارند. دانشمندان علوم سیاسی می توان به کار در دولت پیدا شده است، در احزاب سیاسی و یا به عنوان کارمندان دولت. آنها ممکن است با غیر درگیر سازمان -governmental (NGO ها) و یا جنبش های سیاسی در انواع ظرفیت ها، افراد تحصیل کرده و آموزش دیده در رشته علوم سیاسی می تواند ارزش و تخصص به شرکت اضافه کنید. شرکت های خصوصی مانند اتاق های فکر، موسسات تحقیقاتی، رای گیری و شرکت های روابط عمومی اغلب استخدام دانشمندان علوم سیاسی . "  در ایالات متحده، دانشمندان علوم سیاسی شناخته شده به عنوان "Americanists" در انواع داده ها از جمله توسعه قانون اساسی، انتخابات، افکار عمومی و سیاست عمومی مانند اصلاح تامین اجتماعی، سیاست خارجی، آمریکا کمیته های کنگره نگاه کنید، و دادگاه عالی ایالات متحده - به نام تنها چند مسائل.


علوم سیاسی، احتمالا مانند علوم اجتماعی به عنوان یک کل، "به عنوان یک رشته در خط گسل بین" دو فرهنگ در دانشگاه، علوم و علوم انسانی زندگی می کند. " بنابراین، در برخی از کالج آمریکایی است که در آن وجود دارد هیچ مدرسه جداگانه و یا کالج هنر و علوم در هر سه، علوم سیاسی ممکن است یک بخش جداگانه قرار دارد به عنوان بخشی از یک بخش یا دانشکده علوم انسانی و یا علوم انسانی.  در حالی که فلسفه سیاسی کلاسیک در درجه اول توسط یک نگرانی برای یونان و روشنگری تعریف فکر کردم، دانشمندان علوم سیاسی نیز با یک نگرانی بزرگ برای "مدرنیته" و دولت ملت معاصر، همراه با مطالعه افکار کلاسیک، و به عنوان مثل به اشتراک گذاشتن یک معامله بیشتر از اصطلاحات با جامعه شناسان (ساختار به عنوان مثال و آژانس) مشخص شده اند.


ترین کالج ها و دانشگاه ایالات متحده ارائه B.A. برنامه های در علوم سیاسی. مدرک کارشناسی ارشد و یا M.A.T. و دکتری یا Ed.D. برنامه های در دانشگاه های بزرگتر رایج است. علم سیاسی مدت بیشتر محبوب در شمال امریکا نسبت به جاهای دیگر است. نهادهای دیگر، به ویژه کسانی که در خارج از ایالات متحده، علوم سیاسی را به عنوان بخشی از یک رشته گسترده تر مطالعات سیاسی، سیاست، و یا دولت. در حالی که علوم سیاسی دلالت استفاده از روش علمی، مطالعات سیاسی دلالت بر یک رویکرد گسترده، اگر چه نامگذاری رشته لزوما محتوای آنها منعکس نمی کند. برنامه های اعطای مدرک جداگانه در روابط بین الملل و سیاست های عمومی غیر معمول در هر دو مقطع کارشناسی نیست و سطح فوق لیسانس است. برنامه های مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در رشته علوم سیاسی معمول است که دانشمندان علوم سیاسی در دولت های عمومی شرکت کنند. 


جامعه افتخار ملی برای دانش آموزان کالج و دانشگاه دولت و سیاست در ایالات متحده پی سیگما آلفا است.




علوم سیاسی مدرن 
علوم سیاسی مدرن توسط نیکولو ماکیاولی تاسیس شد. از آنجا که علوم سیاسی است که اساسا یک مطالعه رفتار انسان، در تمام جنبه های سیاست، مشاهدات در محیط های کنترل شده اغلب دشوار به تکثیر و یا تکراری، هر چند روش تجربی به طور فزاینده مشترک هستند (علوم سیاسی تجربی را ببینید).  با استناد به این مشکل، سابق لارنس لوول علوم سیاسی انجمن رئیس جمهور آمریکا یک بار گفت: "ما از عدم امکان آزمایش محدود شده است. سیاست های مشاهده، نه یک علم تجربی است."  به این دلیل، دانشمندان علوم سیاسی در طول تاریخ مشاهده نخبگان سیاسی، نهادها و فرد یا رفتار گروهی به منظور شناسایی الگوهای، قرعه کشی کلی، و ساخت نظریه های سیاست است.


مانند تمام علوم اجتماعی، علوم سیاسی دشواری مشاهده کنشگران انسانی که تنها می تواند تا حدی مشاهده و کسی که ظرفیت برای انتخاب آگاهانه بر خلاف افراد دیگر مانند موجودات غیر انسانی در زیست شناسی یا اشیاء بی جان در فیزیک مواجه است. با وجود پیچیدگی، علوم سیاسی معاصر است با اتخاذ روش های گوناگونی و رویکردهای نظری برای فهم سیاست پیشرفت و کثرت گرایی روش شناختی یکی از ویژگی های تعریف علوم سیاسی معاصر است.


ظهور علوم سیاسی به عنوان یک رشته دانشگاهی با ایجاد دانشکده های دانشگاه و صندلی با عنوان علوم سیاسی ناشی در اواخر قرن 19 مشخص شده بود. در واقع، تعیین "دانشمند علوم سیاسی" معمولا برای کسانی که با دکتری در این زمینه، اما همچنین می تواند به کسانی که با کارشناسی ارشد در موضوع اعمال می شود.  مجتمع مطالعات سیاسی گذشته به صورت یک شاخه واحد در حال انجام است، و تاریخ علوم سیاسی یک میدان غنی برای رشد هر دو علوم سیاسی هنجاری و مثبت با هر بخش از به اشتراک گذاری برخی پیشینیان نظم و انضباط را فراهم کرده است. انجمن علوم سیاسی آمریکا در سال 1903 تاسیس شد و علم نظر سیاسی آمریکا در سال 1906 در تلاش برای تشخیص مطالعه سیاست از اقتصاد و دیگر پدیده های اجتماعی تاسیس شد.


انقلاب رفتاری و نهادگرایی جدید 
در 1950s و 1960s به، انقلاب رفتاری تاکید بر مطالعه سیستماتیک و با دقت علمی رفتار فردی و گروهی را فرا گرفت این رشته است. تمرکز بر مطالعه رفتار سیاسی، به جای موسسات و یا تفسیر متون حقوقی، مشخص علوم سیاسی رفتاری اولیه، از جمله کار توسط رابرت دال، فیلیپ صحبت، و در همکاری بین جامعه شناس پل لازارسفلد Lazarsfeld و نظر محقق عمومی برنارد Berelson.


اواخر 1960s و 1970s زود شاهد را خاموش در استفاده از، بازی نظری تکنیک های مدل سازی رسمی قیاسی با هدف ایجاد یک مجموعه تحلیلی از دانش در این رشته است. در این دوره افزایش تحقیقاتی که نظریه و روش اقتباس از اقتصاد به مطالعه نهادهای سیاسی، مانند کنگره ایالات متحده، و همچنین رفتار سیاسی، مانند رای دادن. ویلیام اچ ریکر و همکاران و دانش آموزان خود را در دانشگاه روچستر طرفداران اصلی این تغییر بودند.


با وجود پیشرفت تحقیقات قابل توجهی در این رشته بر اساس تمام انواع بورس تحصیلی در بالا مورد بحث، مشاهده شده است که پیشرفت به سوی نظریه نظام است متواضع و ناهموار بوده است. 


علوم سیاسی در اتحاد جماهیر شوروی 
در اتحاد جماهیر شوروی، مطالعات سیاسی تحت پوشش برخی از رشته های دیگر مانند نظریه دولت و قانون، مطالعات منطقه ای، روابط بین الملل، مطالعات جنبش کارگری، «نقد نظریه بورژوایی"، و غیره محققان شوروی در حضور داشتند انجام شد انجمن علوم سیاسی بین المللی (IPSA) از سال 1955 (سال 1960 توسط انجمن شوروی مطالعات سیاسی و دولت).


در سال 1979، کنگره جهانی 11th از IPSA در مسکو صورت گرفت. تا اواخر سال اتحاد جماهیر شوروی، علوم سیاسی به عنوان یک رشته به کنترل شدید حزب کمونیست اتحاد جماهیر شوروی قرار گرفت و در نتیجه به بی اعتمادی قرار گرفت. ضد کمونیست دانشمندان علوم سیاسی دانشمند شدن "نادرست" و پس از گذراندن دوره رژیم سابق متهم کرده است. 


پس از سقوط اتحاد جماهیر شوروی، دو از نهادهای عمده برخورد با علوم سیاسی، موسسه نظریه های معاصر اجتماعی و موسسه امور بین الملل،، منحل شد و بسیاری از اعضای خود را بدون شغل باقی مانده بودند. این مؤسسات قربانیان اولین موج نظر ضد کمونیستی و حملات ایدئولوژیک بود. امروز، انجمن علوم سیاسی روسیه را متحد می سازد دانشمندان علوم سیاسی حرفه ای از سراسر روسیه است.


تحولات اخیر
در سال 2000، پرسترویکا جنبش در علوم سیاسی به عنوان یک واکنش در برابر آنچه حامیان جنبش به نام mathematicization علوم سیاسی معرفی شد. کسانی که با جنبش مشخص برای تکثر روش استدلال و روش در علوم سیاسی و برای ارتباط بیشتر از نظم و انضباط را به کسانی که در خارج از آن. 


نظریه روانشناسی تکاملی استدلال می کنند که انسان مجموعه ای بسیار توسعه یافته از مکانیسم روانی برای مقابله با سیاست تکامل یافته اند. با این حال، این مکانیسم برای برخورد با سیاست گروه های کوچک است که محیط زیست اجدادی مشخص و نه ساختارهای سیاسی بسیار بزرگتر در جهان امروز تبدیل شده است. این استدلال برای توضیح بسیاری از ویژگی های مهم و تعصبات شناختی سیستماتیک سیاست های فعلی
ریشه زمینه 
بیشتر دانشمندان سیاسی به طور گسترده کار در یک یا بیشتر از پنج زمینه های زیر:


سیاست تطبیقی، از جمله مطالعات منطقه
روابط بین المللی
فلسفه سیاسی یا نظریه سیاسی
مدیریت عمومی
قانون عمومی
برخی از ادارات علوم سیاسی نیز روش و همچنین بورس تحصیلی در سیاست داخلی یک کشور خاص به عنوان زمینه های مجزا قرار. در ایالات متحده، سیاست آمریکا است که اغلب به عنوان یک رشته مجزا رفتار.


در مقابل به این طبقه بندی سنتی، برخی گروه های دانشگاهی سازماندهی بورس تحصیلی را به دسته های موضوعی، از جمله فلسفه سیاسی، رفتار سیاسی (از جمله افکار عمومی، اقدام جمعی و هویت)، و سازمان های سیاسی (از جمله قانونگذاران و سازمان های بین المللی). همایش علوم سیاسی و مجلات اغلب بر بورس تحصیلی در دسته مشخص تر است. انجمن علوم سیاسی آمریکا، به عنوان مثال، 42 بخش تشکیل شده است که پرداختن به روش ها و موضوعات از پرس و جو سیاسی مختلف...

----------


## edin

بچه ها کشی اینجا میدونه واسه قبولی مدیریت گمرک دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی یا خوارزمی، یا بندرعباس چه رتیه ای میخواد؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

یعنی الان بدترین فشو به من دادین خداییش
هوافضا کوووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohands mm

*درباره ی مهندسی صنایع توضیح بدید لطفا از نت کپی نکنید اگر تجربه تحصیل در این رشته رو دارید راهنمایی بفرمایید*

----------


## Parniya

> *درباره ی مهندسی صنایع توضیح بدید لطفا از نت کپی نکنید اگر تجربه تحصیل در این رشته رو دارید راهنمایی بفرمایید*


اسون ترین رشته مهندسی
از کسی ک صنایع خونده پرسیدم
همین! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parniya


اسون ترین رشته مهندسی
از کسی ک صنایع خونده پرسیدم
همین!


همین؟عجب پاسخ جامع و کاملی واقعا مستفیض شدم*

----------


## mraday

مکانیک کو؟

----------


## broslee

چقدر این تاپیک بیخودی آپ میشه
 مسئولین رسیدگی کنن

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

تفاوت فیزیوتراپی و کاردرمانی؟؟؟
از هر لحاظی
*alireza_ss@

*afshar@

*artim@*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

آپ

----------


## artim

up

----------


## Zealous

من خیال کردم اینجا تایپیک آشنایی بارشته هاست نگو اینجا تایپیک آپه

----------


## artim

> من خیال کردم اینجا تایپیک آشنایی بارشته هاست نگو اینجا تایپیک آپه



اپ کردم تا اگه کسی سوالی داره این تاپیک کمکش کنه

----------


## mahdi.sniper

اگه میشه در مورد
مدیریت صنعتی
مدیریت بازرگانی
مدیریت اقتصادی
مدیریت خدمات بیمه
مدیریت خدمات درمانی
توضیح بدین
یعنی در مورد فرقاشون(اون 3 تا اولی با 2 تا دومی)و آینده و بازار کار و این که در نهایت کجا ها میشه رفت سر کار برای کسی که این رشته هارو خونده

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> اگه میشه در مورد
> مدیریت صنعتی
> مدیریت بازرگانی
> مدیریت اقتصادی
> مدیریت خدمات بیمه
> مدیریت خدمات درمانی
> توضیح بدین
> یعنی در مورد فرقاشون(اون 3 تا اولی با 2 تا دومی)و آینده و بازار کار و این که در نهایت کجا ها میشه رفت سر کار برای کسی که این رشته هارو خونده


آپ

----------


## artim

*معرفی رشته هوشبری*تعریف و هدف مقطع کارشناسی هوشبری:
دوره کارشناسی هوشبری یکی از دوره‏ های آموزش عالی (از شاخه‏ های پیراپزشکی) است و هدف آن تربیت نیروی انسانی کارآمدی است که هر 1 یا 2 نفر از آنها بتوانند به عنوان دستیار یک متخصص بیهوشی زیر نظر وی در یک بخش اتاق عمل انجام وظیفه نمایند. ادامه تحصیل فارغ‏ التحصیلان کارشناسی بیهوشی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در رشته های پرستاری , آناتومی , فیزیولوژی و دیگر زیر شاخه های علوم پزشکی امکان پذیر خواهد بود که در صورت پذیرفته شدن در هر یک از رشته های کارشناسی ارشد مذکور , شرح وظایف فرد تغییر یافته و از رشته هوشبری خارج می گردد (ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا دکترای بیهوشی امکان پذیر نمی باشد)
با توجه به توسعه و گسترش دامنه علوم مربوط به بیهوشی ،رشته کارشناسی هوشبری با تاکید بر یادگیری فعالانه، نوآوری ، کسب اطلاعات و مهارت های بالینی جدید و مراقبت از بیماران به مطلوبترین شکل ممکن تاسیس شد.

این دوره یکی از دوره‏های آموزش عالی (از شاخه‏ های پیراپزشکی) است که دانشجویان طی دوره آموزشی با اصول جدید , روشها , تجهیزات و وسایل مورد استفاده در مراقبت از بیمار بیهوش در اعمال جراحی عمومی , تخصصی و همچنین بخشهای مراقبت های ویژه و اورژانسها آشنا شده و نحوه مراقبت از بیماران در مراحل مختلف بیهوشی را به صورت نظری و عملی فرا می گیرند.


ضرورت و اهمیت:
با توجه به تعدد اعمال جراحی, به منظور کمک به متخصصین هوشبری تشکیل دوره کاردانی و کارشناسی هوشبری و تربیت افرادی کاردان و کارشناس در این زمینه و بکار گماردن آنها در بخشهای هوشبری زیر نظر متخصصان این رشته می‏تواند به استفاده بهینه از کار متخصصان بیهوشی بیانجامد.

براي موفق بودن در اين رشته، صبر و سرعت عمل، تسلط بر روش‌هاي متفاوت بيهوشي، شناخت بسياري از داروها از لحاظ تأثير روي سلامت بيمار و مکانيسم داروها، دانستن انواع بيماري‌ها جهت انتخاب نوع داروي بيهوشي و … لازم است؛ اما بايد قبل از همه‌ي اين‌ها به چگونگي جلب رضايت بيمار و حفظ آرامش او توجه کنيد.


طول دوره و شکل نظام:
متوسط طول دوره کارشناسی هوشبری 4 سال و نظام آموزشی آن مطابق آئین‏ نامه آموزشی مراکز آموزش عالی مصوب ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی است.
_تعداد کل واحدهای درسی دوره کارشناسی 134 واحد به شرح ذیل می باشد:_
جمعیت شناسی- آناتومی- اصطلاحات هوشبری- اصول پرستاری- اصول مراقبت های ویژه- بیماری شناسی- تربیت بدنی- تنظیم خانواده- رفتار در اتاق عمل- روش احیاء قلبی و ریوی- روش بی هوشی 1و 2 و 3 و 4 – زبان عمومی- فارسی عمومی- فورماکولوژی 1 و 2 -فیزیولوژی 1و 2 – فیزیک – کارآموزی در عرصه – معارف اسلامی 1 – معرفی بیمار – میکروب شناسی.
كسانی كه دوره هوشبری را به پایان می‏رسانند قادرند:
1- دستگاه های بیهوشی و ما نیتورهای مختلف (تجهیزات کنترلی) مورد استفاده در اطاق عمل و واحد مراقبت‏های ویژه و دستگاه های تنفس مصنوعی را بخوبی بشناسند، قادر به استریلیزاسیون آنها باشند و بتوانند آنها را تنظیم نمایند و بكار برند.
2- دستگاه های اندازه‏گیری گازهای خون و سایر وسایل آزمایشگاهی مربوط به رشته بیهوشی را بشناسند و تنظیم كنند و بكار برند.
3- تحت نظر متخصص، بیهوش ساختن بیمار را شروع كنند و از بیمار بیهوش مراقبت های قلبی – تنفسی بعمل آورند و در بازگرداندن بیمار از اثرات بیهوشی با متخصص بیهوشی همکاری نمایند.
4- در بخش های كلینیك درد، احیای قلبی – ریوی و انجام بی حسی‏های ناحیه‏ای و غیره به متخصصان هوشبری كمك كنند.
5- با مطالعه پرونده بیمار و شناسائی وی مطابق اصول علمی از بیمار پرستاری نمایند و نیز در واحد مراقبت های ویژه از بیماران بدحال مراقبت كنند.
كاردان ها و کارشناسان هوشبری نمی‏توانند مستقلاً به امر هوشبری بپردازند و موسسات و بیمارستان ها حق ندارند آنان را مستقلاً به كار گمارند.

----------


## Qazale

_ممنون

این هم چندتا مطلب دیگه درباره هوشبری:


بازارکار متخصص و کارشناس بیهوشی و آینده شغلی

متخصص و کارشناس بیهوشی می تواند در انواع مراکز درمانی از جمله بیمارستان ها، مراکز جراحی و کلینیک های بزرگ مشغول به کار شود.

با توجه به اینکه در هر نوع عمل جراحی متخصص بیهوشی و دستیار او  باید حضور داشته باشد، می توان گفت نیاز به این شغل تقریبا دائمی است . از آنجایی که تکنولوژی در این حوزه به سرعت در حال گسترش است، داروها، دستگاه ها و تجهیزات جدیدی در حوزه بیهوشی به بازار ارائه می شود که هر روز استرس و ریسک این شغل را پایین تر آورده و ایمنی آن را بالاتر می برد.

در کنار موارد بالا متخصص بیهوشی می تواند کلینیک درد راه اندازی کند و یا دراین گونه کلینیک ها استخدام شود. این یک زمینه کاری تقریبا جدید برای این متخصصان است که بازار خوبی نیز دارد.

متخصص بیهوشی در بیشتر کشورها به خصوص کشورهای مهاجرپذیر جزء مشاغل پرتقاضا می باشد و فرصت های شغلی خوبی در آنها مهیا است._

----------


## Qazale

درآمد و حقوق کارشناس و متخصص بیهوشی

کارشناسان ( یا تکنسین ها) بیهوشی با توجه به محل کار خود درآمدهای متفاوتی دارند. اگر در بخش دولتی استخدام شده باشند، تقریبا درآمد مشابهی دارند. آنهایی که در بیمارستان ها و کلینیک های خصوصی فعالیت می کنند، با توجه به میزان تجربه، تعرفه ها و توافقی که با کارفرمای خود کرده اند، درآمدهای متفاوتی دارند.

متخصص بیهوشی نیز اگر در بخش دولتی کار کند، مطابق با قوانین حقوق و دستمزد دولتی بخش بهداشت و درمان درآمد دارد.

متخصصی که در بیمارستان ها و کلینیک های خصوصی فعالیت دارند، درآمد متفاوتی دارند. برخی از این متخصصان بکه در بخش خصوصی استخدام می شوند، میزان تجربه، مهارت و نوع توافق با کارفرما، تعیین کننده میزان حقوق و درآمد آنها خواهد بود. تعدادی از این متخصصان هم ممکن است سهامدار بیمارستان ها یا کلینیک های بزرگ باشند که درآمدهای بالاتری دارند. این سهام ها از ارزش بالایی برخوردار هستند.

به طور کلی گفته ها حاکی است متخصصان بیهوشی درآمدهای متفاوتی از متوسط تا عالی دارند که به عوامل مختلفی بستگی دارد. البته مانند همه مشاغل متخصصانی که دارای علاقه و پشتکار لازم باشند، می توانند در این شغل موفق شده و درآمدهای بالایی نیز داشته باشند.

آمارهای کشورهای دیگر نشان می دهد، متوسط درآمد سالیانه متخصصان بیهوشی در سطح بالا و خوبی قرار دارد و شاید بتوان این شغل را یکی از مشاغل پردرآمد دنیا قلمداد کرد.


*******************



شخصیت های مناسب این شغل

در یک انتخاب شغل صحیح و درست، عوامل مختلفی از جمله ویژگی های شخصیتی، ارزش ها، علایق، مهارت ها، شرایط خانوادگی، شرایط جامعه و ... برای هر فرد باید در نظر گرفته شوند. یکی از مهم ترین این عوامل ویژگی های شخصیتی می باشد. شناخت درست شخصیت هر فرد فرآیندی پیچیده و محتاج به تخصص و زمان کافی است. البته هر فردی ویژگی های منحصربه فرد خود را دارد، حتی افرادی که به نوعی تیپ شخصیتی مشابه دارند، باز هم در برخی موارد با یکدیگر متفاوت هستند.

به طور کلی همیشه افراد موفقی از تیپ های شخصیتی مختلف در تمام مشاغل هستند و نمی توان دقیقا اعلام کرد که فقط تیپ های شخصیتی خاصی هستند که در این شغل موفق می شوند. اما طی تحقیقاتی که صورت گرفته تیپ های شخصیتی ای که برای این شغل معرفی می شوند، عموما این کار را بیشتر پسندیده و رضایت شغلی بیشتری در آن داشته اند.

شخصیت های مناسب این شغل بر اساس شخصیت شناسی mbti :
Estj این تیپ شخصیتی دوست دارد با چیزهای ملموس و واقعی سر و کار داشته باشد. او می تواند بر اساس استدلال های قیاسی خود به علت و معلول ها پی برده و نتیجه گیری کند.

 Isfj این تیپ شخصیتی علاقه دارد به دیگران کمک کند و در کار خود استقلال داشته باشد. معمولا در این شغل او با بیمار یا مراجعه کننده ارتباط برقرار می کند.

Isfp این تیپ شخصیتی دوست دارد به دیگران کمک کرده و مشکلات آنها رفع کند. بنابراین به مشاغل حوزه پزشکی به خصوص مشاغلی که مستقیما با بیمار سر و کار دارد، علاقه دارد.

----------


## nasser5190

بچه ها کسی اینجا میدونه واسه قبولی مدیریت گمرک دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی یا خوارزمی، یا دانشگاه تاپ چه رتبه ای میخواد؟ 						رشتم انسانیه

----------


## Qazale

_@artim_

----------


## artim

> بچه ها کسی اینجا میدونه واسه قبولی مدیریت گمرک دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی یا خوارزمی، یا دانشگاه تاپ چه رتبه ای میخواد؟                         رشتم انسانیه



منطقه دو تا 3 هزار علامه

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> اگه میشه در مورد
> مدیریت صنعتی
> مدیریت بازرگانی
> مدیریت اقتصادی
> مدیریت خدمات بیمه
> مدیریت خدمات درمانی
> توضیح بدین
> یعنی در مورد فرقاشون(اون 3 تا اولی با 2 تا دومی)و آینده و بازار کار و این که در نهایت کجا ها میشه رفت سر کار برای کسی که این رشته هارو خونده


 @artim

----------


## artim

> اگه میشه در مورد
> مدیریت صنعتی
> مدیریت بازرگانی
> مدیریت اقتصادی
> مدیریت خدمات بیمه
> مدیریت خدمات درمانی
> توضیح بدین
> یعنی در مورد فرقاشون(اون 3 تا اولی با 2 تا دومی)و آینده و بازار کار و این که در نهایت کجا ها میشه رفت سر کار برای کسی که این رشته هارو خونده



*گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ بازرگانی‌:


یک‌ دانشجوی‌ مدیریت‌ بازرگانی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ یک‌ مدیر تجاری‌ تحصیل‌کرده‌، می‌تواند امور تجاری‌ را تفکیک‌ و اداره‌ کند و به‌ یاری‌ قدرت‌ خلاقه‌ خویش‌ در ایجاد بازار جدید، ارائه‌ خدمات‌ متنوع‌ و تازه‌، ابداع‌ روش‌های‌ جدید در عرضه‌ و توزیع‌، کارآفرین‌ باشد. فارغ‌التحصیل‌ مدیریت‌ بازرگانی‌ باید بتواند برای‌ کالاهای‌ موجود، بازار جدیدی‌ پیدا کند‌ یا روش‌های‌ مطلوب‌ توزیع‌ را در سیستم‌ دولتی‌ طراحی‌ نماید، چون‌ امروزه یکی‌ از بزرگترین‌ مشکلات‌ کشور ما، رساندن‌ محصولات‌ کشاورزی‌ مثل‌ برنج‌، چای‌ و مرکبات‌ به‌ بازار و به‌ دست‌ مصرف‌کننده‌ است‌.


درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:

دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ مدیریت‌:


اصول‌ حسابداری‌، ریاضیات‌ و کاربرد آن‌ در مدیریت‌، آمار و کاربرد آن‌ در مدیریت‌، کامپیوتر و کاربرد آن‌ در مدیریت‌، اقتصاد خرد، اقتصاد کلان‌، روش‌ تحقیق‌ در مدیریت‌، مبانی‌ سازمان‌ و مدیریت‌، تحقیق‌ در عملیات‌، مدیریت‌ رفتار سازمانی‌، مدیریت‌ منابع‌ انسانی‌، حقوق‌ اساسی‌، مبانی‌ مدیریت‌ اسلامی‌، سیستم‌های‌ اطلاعاتی‌ در مدیریت‌.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ بازرگانی‌:


مدیریت‌ استراتژیک‌ ، حقوق‌ بازرگانی‌، حسابرسی‌، مدیریت‌ تولید، مدیریت‌ مالی‌، توسعه‌ اقتصادی‌ و برنامه‌ریزی‌ ، روانشناسی‌ کار، حسابداری‌ صنعتی‌، بازاریابی‌ و مدیریت‌ بازار، تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ و طراحی‌ سیستم‌، سازمان‌های‌ پولی‌ و مالی‌ بین‌المللی‌ ، بازرگانی‌ بین‌المللی‌ ، بازاریابی‌ بین‌الملل‌، پول‌ و ارز و بانکداری‌، سیاست‌ پولی‌ و مالی‌، سیستم‌های‌ خرید و انبارداری‌ توزیع‌، حقوق‌ بازرگانی‌ بین‌الملل‌، تحقیقات‌ بازاریابی‌، روابط‌ صنعتی‌، سمینار در مسایل‌ مالی‌، سمینار در مسایل‌ بازاریابی‌، بهره‌وری‌ و تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ آن‌ در سازمان‌.





گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ صنعتی:


یکی‌ از علل‌ عدم‌ موفقیت‌ صنایع‌ ما این‌ است‌ که‌ اکثر مسؤولین‌ واحدهای‌ صنعتی‌؛ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ مدیریت‌صنعتی‌ نیستند. حضور یک‌ کارشناس‌ مدیریت‌ صنعتی‌ که‌ مسؤولیت‌ نیروی‌ انسانی‌ را بر عهده‌ بگیرد، در هر واحد صنعتی‌ ضروری‌ است‌ تا بتواند با استفاده‌ از دانش‌ خویش‌؛ مشارکت‌، مهارت‌ و انگیزه‌ نیروی‌ انسانی‌ واحد صنعتی‌ مورد نظر را افزایش‌ دهد. مدیریت‌ صنعتی‌ دارای‌ سه‌ بعد اصلی‌ فنی‌ و تکنیکی‌، مالی‌ و رفتاری‌ و اجتماعی‌ است. در رشته‌ مهندسی‌ صنایع‌ دانشجویان‌ بیشتر به‌ مطالعه‌ بعد فنی‌ و تکنیکی‌ صنایع‌ می‌پردازند اما رشته‌ مدیریت‌ صنعتی‌ به‌ دو بعد مالی‌ و رفتاری‌ صنایع‌ تأکید بیشتری‌ دارد.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ صنعتی‌:


مدیریت‌ مالی‌، روانشناسی‌ صنعتی‌، حسابداری‌ صنعتی‌، بازاریابی‌ و مدیریت‌ بازار ، کنترل‌ کیفیت‌ آماری‌، سیستم‌های‌ خرید و انبارداری‌ و توزیع‌، تحقیق‌ در عملیات‌، کنترل‌ پروژه‌ ، طرح‌ریزی‌ و تعمیرات‌ و نگهداری‌، کارسنجی‌ و روش‌سنجی‌، مدیریت‌ کارخانه‌، حفاظت‌ صنعتی‌، بررسی‌ اقتصادی‌ طرح‌های‌ صنعتی‌، روابط‌ صنعتی‌، فنون‌ تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ و طراحی‌ سیستم‌، بازاریابی‌ بین‌المللی‌، بهره‌وری‌ و تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ آن‌ در سازمان‌، پروژه‌.





گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ دولتی:


هدف‌ رشته‌ مدیریت‌ دولتی‌، تربیت‌ مدیران‌ شایسته‌ای‌ است‌ که‌ بتوانند وظایف‌ پنجگانه‌ محوله‌ را به‌ نحو احسن‌ در سازمان‌ها و تشکیلات‌ دولتی‌ کشور انجام‌ دهند. این‌ وظایف‌ عبارتند از:
1ـ برنامه‌ریزی‌ و اجرای‌ آن‌. 2ـ سازمان‌دهی‌ یا تقسیم‌ وظایف‌ بین‌ کارکنان‌ یک‌ سازمان‌ به‌ نحوی‌ که‌ با تقسیم‌ کار بتواند مهارت‌ پرسنل‌ خود را در پرداختن‌ به‌ کارهای‌ جزئی‌ افزایش‌ دهد. 3ـ عملیات‌ امور استخدامی‌ یا کارگزینی‌ کارکنان‌ جدید. 4ـ هدایت‌ و راهبری‌. 5 ـ نظارت‌ و کنترل‌.برای مثال چون در یک بخش دولتی، رقابت وجود ندارد؛ کارکنان تمایل به افزایش ارتقای خدمات ندارند و این وظیفه مدیریت است که بتواند در چارچوب قوانین و مقررات دولتی، با خلاقیت و نوآوری خویش، کارآیی و بهره‌وری کارکنان را افزایش دهد.




دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ دولتی‌:


روانشناسی‌ سیاسی‌، جامعه‌شناسی‌سازمان‌ها، توسعه‌ اقتصادی‌ و برنامه‌ریزی‌، مدیریت‌ تحول‌ سازمانی‌، حسابداری‌ دولتی‌، مالیه‌ عمومی‌ و تنظیم‌ خط‌مشی‌ مالی‌، فراگرد تنظیم‌ و کنترل‌ بودجه‌، مدیریت‌ سازمان‌های‌ محلی‌ و شهرداری‌ها، مبانی‌ مدیریت‌ دولتی‌، مدیریت‌ تطبیقی‌ ، مدیریت‌ توسعه‌، مدیریت‌ تعاونی‌ها، تصمیم‌گیری‌ و تعیین‌ خط‌مشی‌، سیر اندیشه‌های‌ سیاسی‌ و تحول‌ نهادهای‌ اداری‌، مباحث‌ ویژه‌ مدیریت‌ دولتی‌، حقوق‌ اداری‌، سازماندهی‌ و اصلاح‌ تشکیلات‌ و روش‌ها، روابط‌ کار در سازمان‌.





گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ جهانگردی:


کشور ایران 1648000 کیلومتر مربع وسعت دارد و هرگوشه‌اش دارای جلوه و لطفی تازه، رمز و رازی دیگر و زیبایی و صلابتی دو چندان است. اما با وجود این همه جلوه و جذابیت،‌ تنها سهم اندکی از صنعت سودآور جهانگردی را به خود اختصاص داده است. نتیجه یک نظرخواهی که از خبرنگاران خارجی به عمل آمده است، نشان می‌دهد که بسیاری از آنها بر این اعتقادند که مدیریت ضعیف یکی از عوامل رکود صنعت جهانگردی در کشور ما است. چون لازمه‌ توسعه‌ و تقویت‌ صنعت‌ جهانگردی‌، اطلاع‌ از زمینه‌های‌ اقتصادی‌، اجتماعی‌، جغرافیایی‌ و فرهنگی‌ کشور است‌ تا بتوان‌ امکانات‌ موجود و همچنین‌ مسائل‌ و مشکلاتی‌ که‌ در راه‌ توسعه‌ این‌ صنعت‌ وجود دارد، شناسایی‌ کرد و سپس‌ براساس‌ تحقیقات‌ موجود، یک‌ برنامه‌ریزی‌ دقیق‌ و عملی‌ داشت‌. کاری‌ که تنها به‌ یاری‌ مدیران‌ کارآمد و متخصص‌ در صنعت‌ جهانگردی‌ امکان‌پذیر است‌؛ تخصصی‌ که‌ در شاخه‌ مدیریت‌ جهانگردی‌ آموزش‌ داده‌ می‌شود. یعنی‌ متخصص‌ این‌ رشته‌ در نهایت‌ باید بداند که‌ چه‌ نوع‌ جهانگردی‌ را جذب‌ کند؟ چگونه‌ جذب‌ کند؟ و چگونه‌ بازارهای‌ جهانگردی‌ جدیدی‌ برای‌ جذب‌ توریست‌ ایجاد نماید؟




دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ جهانگردی‌:


تاریخ‌ و فرهنگ‌ ایران‌، شناخت‌ روحیات‌ ملل‌، قوانین‌ و مقررات‌ حقوقی‌ جهانگردی‌، مبانی‌ مردم‌ شناسی‌ جهانگردی‌، مدیریت‌ بازاریابی‌ و تبلیغات‌ جهانگردی‌، اقتصاد جهانگردی‌، شناخت‌ صنایع‌ دستی‌ ایران‌ ، نقشه‌خوانی‌ و آشنایی‌ با نقشه‌، جغرافیای‌ جهانگردی‌ ایران‌، شناخت‌ صنعت‌ جهانگردی‌ ، گذراندن‌ اوقات‌ فراغت‌، آداب‌ سفر در اسلام‌، تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ مسائل‌ اجتماعی‌ در ایران‌، باستان‌شناسی‌ ایران‌ ، هنر و معماری‌ ایران‌، آشنایی‌ با موزه‌های‌ ایران‌، امور مسافرت‌ و صدور بلیط‌، فن‌ راهنمایی‌، برنامه‌ریزی‌ توسعه‌ جهانگردی‌ ، مطالعات‌ تطبیقی‌ سیاست‌های‌ جهانگردی‌، فرهنگ‌ عامه‌، زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ مکاتبات‌ تخصصی‌، زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ مکالمه‌، آشنایی‌ با سازمان‌های‌ دولتی‌ ایران‌، نقش‌ جهانگردی‌ در بسط‌ روابط‌ بین‌الملل‌ و گسترش‌ منابع اقتصادی‌ کشور، کارآموزی‌، اصول‌ حسابداری‌، ریاضیات‌ و کاربرد آن‌ در مدیریت‌، آمار و کاربرد آن‌ درمدیریت‌، کامپیوتر و کاربرد آن‌ در مدیریت‌، اقتصاد خرد، اقتصاد کلان‌، روش‌ تحقیق‌ در مدیریت‌، مبانی‌ سازمان‌ و مدیریت‌، تحقیق‌ در عملیات‌، مدیریت‌ رفتار سازمانی‌، مدیریت‌ منابع‌ انسانی‌، حقوق‌ اساسی‌، مبانی‌ مدیریت‌ اسلامی‌، مبانی‌ سازمان‌ و دیریت‌، سیستم‌های‌ اطلاعاتی‌ در مدیریت‌.





گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ بیمه‌


بیمه یکی از شاخص‌های توسعه در کشورهای پیشرفته است، چون هر سرمایه‌داری که بخواهد در کشوری سرمایه‌گذاری کند، باید اطمینان داشته باشد که در صورت بروز هرگونه حادثه یا خطری، سرمایه‌ وی مصون خواهد بود. از همین‌رو در کشورهای پیشرفته از بیمه به عنوان صنعت بیمه یاد می‌کنند. به این معنی که همزمان با توسعه صنعت، بیمه نیز توسعه خواهد یافت و همچنین بر این اعتقادند که هر فردی نمی‌تواند وارد این صنعت شود بلکه باید متخصص و دانش‌آموخته این صنعت باشد. در کشور ما نیز دانشجوی‌ مدیریت‌ بیمه‌، نحوه‌ اداره‌ سازمان‌های‌ بیمه‌ و چگونگی‌ رفتار با بیمه‌گذارها را فرا می‌گیرد تا بتواند آنها را به‌ بیمه‌گذاری‌ ترغیب‌ و تشویق‌ کند. همچنین‌ دانشجوی این‌ گرایش درباره‌ انواع‌ فعالیت‌های‌ بیمه‌ مثل‌ بیمه‌ عمر، ماشین‌، خدمات‌ درمانی‌ و غیره‌ اطلاعات‌ لازم‌ را کسب‌ کرده‌ و چگونگی‌ فعالیت‌ دراین‌ زمینه‌ها را براساس‌ پایه‌ و مبانی‌ مدیریتی‌ فرا می‌گیرد.





دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ بیمه‌:


حسابداری‌ صنعتی‌، اصول‌ مدیریت‌ بازرگانی‌، روانشناسی‌ عمومی‌، جامعه‌شناسی‌، توسعه‌ اقتصادی‌ ، حسابرسی‌ ، پول‌ و ارز و بانکداری‌، حقوق‌ تجارت‌ ، حقوق‌ مدنی‌، اصول‌ بیمه‌، بیمه‌ اموال‌، بیمه‌ اشخاص‌، حسابداری‌ شرکت‌های‌ بیمه‌ ، مدیریت‌ ریسک‌ و بیمه‌ ، بیمه‌ اتکایی‌، حقوق‌ بیمه‌، بازاریابی‌ و مدیریت‌ بازار، متون‌ بیمه‌ انگلیسی‌.





گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ بیمه‌ اکو :


بیمه‌ اکو یک‌ دانشکده‌ تخصصی‌ است‌ که‌ در ایران‌ ایجاد شده‌ است‌ و دانشجویان‌ خود را از بین‌ علاقه‌مندان‌ کشورهای‌ عضو پیمان‌ منطقه‌ای‌ اکو انتخاب‌ می‌کند. در این‌ گرایش‌ موضوعات‌ مختلف‌ مدیریتی‌، اقتصادی‌، حقوقی‌، حسابداری‌ و تجاری‌ آموزش‌ داده‌ می‌شود و دانشجویان‌ درباره‌ نقش‌ بیمه‌ در ایجاد امنیت‌ سرمایه‌گذاری‌ و امنیت‌ اقتصادی‌ و رفاهی‌ جامعه‌ مطالعه‌ می‌کنند. گفتنی‌ است‌ تفاوت‌ این‌ گرایش‌ با مدیریت‌ بیمه‌ در آن‌ است‌ که‌ تمامی‌ دروس‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ بیمه‌ اکو به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ است‌ و از همین‌ رو این‌ دانشکده‌ در مرحله‌ اول‌ ده‌ برابر ظرفیت‌، دانشجو می‌پذیرد و سپس‌ از بین‌ داوطلبان‌ افرادی‌ که‌ تسلط‌ بیشتری‌ به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ دارند، انتخاب‌ می‌کند. همچنین‌ در این‌ گرایش‌ به‌ قوانین‌ حقوق‌ بین‌الملل‌ و تجارت‌ بین‌الملل‌ توجه‌ بیشتری‌ می‌شود.





دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ بیمه‌ اکو:


Sociology ، Principles OF Psychology ، Principles OF economics ، Principles OF management ، Callege Algebra ، Applied Mathematics ، Accounting ، Principles of Law، Introduction To Insurance ، Introduction To Computer Sci، Research Methodology ، Micro ECO Analysis ، Macro ECO Analysis، Mathematical Statistics and Probability ، Principles of Insurance ، Operation Research ، Public Finance ، Organizational Behaviour ، Money and Banking ، Management of Human Resources ، Financial Management ، International Econ andrg ، Business Policy ، Legal Aspects of Ins ، Property and Pec. Ins ، Insurance of the Person ، Risk Management ، Marketing and its Ins. Applic، Fundumental of loss surveying /Adjusting ، Ins. Co. Administration and Mat ، Reinsurance ، Econ.DeveLopment and Planning ، System Analysis، Insurance Accounting ، Paperon Ins ، Engineering Ins ، Liability Ins، Maritime Law ، Maritime Hull and Aviation Insurance ، Math Basis of Life Ins ، Life Ins. Agency Org. and Mgt ، Group Life and Health Ins ، Life Ins. Apl and Underwriting .





گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ امور گمرکی:


گمرک‌ در خدمت‌ تجارت‌ جهان‌ است‌ و گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ امور گمرکی‌ نیز بخشی‌ از مدیریت‌ تجاری‌ و بازرگانی‌ است‌ که‌ در آن‌ نحوه‌ بررسی‌ کالاهای‌ وارداتی‌ و صادراتی‌ و نحوه‌ تنظیم‌ اظهار نامه‌ها و چگونگی‌ ایجاد تعرفه‌های‌ مالیاتی‌ آموزش‌ داده‌ می‌شود. همچنین‌ دانشجویان‌ می‌آموزند براساس‌ سیاست‌ اقتصادی‌ کشور، کالاهای‌ ممنوعه‌ و غیرممنوعه‌ را شناسایی‌ کنند.




دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ امور گمرکی‌:


مالیه‌ عمومی‌ و خط‌مشی‌ مالی‌ دولت‌ها، اصول‌ بیمه‌ ، حقوق‌ و مقررات‌ مدنی‌، حقوق‌ تجارت‌، توسعه‌ اقتصادی‌ و برنامه‌ریزی‌، حسابداری‌ دولتی‌ ، مسایل‌ بانکی‌ و اعتبارات‌ اسنادی‌، مکاتبات‌ بازرگانی‌ به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌، روش‌های‌ تحقیق‌ و مأخذشناسی‌، اصول‌ تنظیم‌ و کنترل‌ بودجه‌ دولتی‌، قوانین‌ و مقررات‌ گمرکی‌ ، شیمی‌ کانی‌ها و فلزات‌، شناخت‌ الیاف‌ نسجی‌ و مصنوعات‌ آنها، آشنایی‌ با ماشین‌آلات‌ و تجهیزات‌ الکتریکی‌ و الکترونیکی‌، آشنایی‌ با میراث‌ فرهنگی‌، آثار هنری‌ و عتیقه‌جات‌، مقررات‌ عمومی‌ صادرات‌ و واردات‌ سازمان‌ها و کنوانسیون‌های‌ بین‌المللی‌ گمرکی‌، زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ تخصصی‌ ، بازرگانی‌ بین‌الملل‌ ، امور مالی‌ بین‌الملل‌، آشنایی‌ با صنعت‌ حمل‌ و نقل‌، طبقه‌بندی‌ کالا.





توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


قدرت‌ رهبری‌، اعتماد به‌ نفس‌، روابط‌ اجتماعی‌ خوب‌، توان‌ تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ و قدرت‌ بیان‌ قوی‌ از ویژگی‌های‌ لازم‌ برای‌ دانشجوی‌ رشته‌ مدیریت‌ در تمامی‌ گرایش‌ها است‌. دانشجوی‌ این‌ رشته‌ بخصوص‌ در گرایش‌های‌ بازرگانی‌ و صنعتی‌ باید به‌ مسائل‌ تجاری‌ و اقتصادی‌ و محیط‌ بازار علاقه‌مند بوده‌ و در دروس‌ ریاضی‌، زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ و ادبیات‌ فارسی‌ قوی‌ باشد. همچنین‌ دانشجوی‌ رشته‌ مدیریت‌ بخصوص‌ مدیریت‌ صنعتی‌ باید در دروس‌ ریاضی‌ و آمار قوی‌ باشد. دانشجوی‌ مدیریت‌ جهانگردی‌ نیز لازم‌ است‌ که‌ به‌ تاریخ‌ و فرهنگ‌ خود و به‌ درس‌ جغرافیا علاقه‌مند باشد و از روابط‌ اجتماعی‌ خوبی‌ برخوردار بوده‌ و به‌ یک‌ زبان‌ خارجی‌ مثل‌ انگلیسی‌، فرانسه‌ یا عربی‌ مسلط‌ باشد تا بتواند با جهانگردان‌ خارجی‌ به‌ راحتی‌ ارتباط‌ برقرار کند. این رشته از هر سه گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی، علوم تجربی و علوم انسانی دانشجو می‌پذیرد.




موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


یک‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ رشته‌ مدیریت‌ نباید انتظار داشته‌ باشد که‌ از همان‌ بدو امر به‌ عنوان‌ مدیر یک‌ شرکت‌ یا کارخانه‌ مشغول‌ به‌ کار گردد. چون‌ بخشی‌ از مطالب‌ و محتوای‌ کلاس‌های‌ مدیریت‌ باید به‌ عنوان‌ تجربه‌ از محیط‌ و سازمان‌های‌ جامعه‌ گرفته‌ شود. بنابراین‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ این‌ رشته‌ در ابتدا باید به‌ عنوان‌ یک‌ کارشناس‌ در رده‌های‌ پایین‌تر وارد بازار کار شده‌ و سپس‌ به‌ مرور پله‌های‌ ترقی‌ را طی‌ کند. در کل‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ مدیریت‌ دولتی‌ می‌تواند در مؤسسات‌ دولتی‌ و عمومی‌ و خدماتی‌ مشغول‌ به‌ کار گردد.مدیریت‌ بازرگانی‌ می‌تواند در سازمان‌های‌ اقتصادی‌ و بازرگانی‌ فعالیت‌ کند و مدیریت‌ صنعتی‌ برای‌ کار در سازمان‌های‌ صنعتی‌ و تولیدی‌ مناسبتر است‌. به‌ دلیل‌ نیاز به‌ نیروی‌ کار متخصص‌ در صنعت‌ جهانگردی‌ کشور نیز، تمامی‌ دانشجویان‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ جهانگردی‌ جذب‌ بازار کار می‌شوند و می‌توانند در دفاتر خدمات‌ مسافرتی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ مدیر فنی‌ یا تورگردان‌ و یا در سازمان‌ میراث فرهنگی و گردشگری‌ وزارت‌ ارشاد و فرهنگ‌ اسلامی‌ مشغول‌ به‌ کار گردند. علاوه‌ بر شرکت‌های‌ بیمه‌ دولتی‌ که‌ به‌ متخصصان‌ رشته‌مدیریت‌ نیاز دارند، شرکت‌های‌ بازرگانی‌ و حمل‌ و نقل‌ که‌ در ارتباط‌ با تجارت‌ بین‌المللی‌ هستند نیز فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ گرایش‌ مدیریت‌ بیمه‌ را جذب‌ می‌کنند
*

----------


## Baaraan

> يكي از بهترين تعريف هايي كه از مهندسي برق شده است، اين است كه محور اصلي فعاليت هاي مهندسي برق، تبديل يك سيگنال به سيگنال ديگر است. كه البته اين سيگنال ممكن است شكل موج ولتاژ يا شكل موج جريان و يا تركيب ديجيتالي يك بخش از اطلاعات باشد. 
> 
> مهندسي برق داراي چهار گرايش است كه در زير بطور اجمالي به بررسي آنها مي پردازيم و در قسمت معرفي گرايشها به تفصيل در مورد هر كدام صحبت خواهم كرد. 
> 
> مهندسي برق- الكترونيك: 
> 
> الكترونيك علمي است كه به بررسي حركت الكترون در دوره گاز، خلاء و يا نيمه رسانا و اثرات و كاربردهاي آن مي پردازد. با توجه به اين تعريف، مهندس الكترونيك در زمينه ساخت قطعات الكترونيك و كاربرد آن در مدارها، فعاليت مي كند. به عبارت ديگر، زمينه فعاليت مهندسي الكترونيك را مي توان به دو شاخه اصلي "ساخت قطعه و كاربرد مداري قطعه" و "طراحي مدار" تقسيم كرد. 
> 
> مهندسي برق- مخابرات: 
> ...


دوستان فقط و فقط در حالتی سراغ این رشته برید که اولا بی نهایت بهش علاقمند باشید دوم اینکه دانشگاه خیلی خوب قبول بشید

----------


## Qazale

_دوستان مشاور مدرسه ی ما میگفت کاردرمانی در آینده خیلی پر رونق میشه...
( یعنی وقتی که ما مدرک میگیریم، 4_5 سال دیگه)

من یه کم درباره ش تحقیق کردم، دیدم اصلا چیز خاصی نیست
بنابراین رتبه ی خوبی هم نباید بخواد دیگه
و فکر میکنم درآمدش هم اصلا بالا نباشه، حتی اگه بازار کارش حسابی گرم بشه!
اما درباره ی درآمد و بازار کارش چیز خاصی  تو سایت های مختلف پیدا نکردم، لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره بگه
مسلما فیزیو باید بهتر باشه، نه؟_

----------


## Qazale

من رو حساب این متن میگم:

کاردرمانی Occupational therapy شاخه ای از علوم پزشکی است که هدف آن بازپروری فرد به گونه ای است که بتواند بطور مستقل زندگی کند، مولد باشد و از زندگی خود لذت ببرد. فردی که طرف کاردرمانی است کسی است که به علت بیماری، تصادف یا مسن شدن توانایی های طبیعی را که افراد دیگر دارند نداشته یا آنها را از دست داده است.

بچه هایی که به علت مشکلات مادرزادی توانایی های طبیعی را ندارند، کسانی که به علت عقب افتادگی های ذهنی نمیتوانند کارهای معمولی را انجام بدهند، افرادی که به علت افزایش سن و ناتوانی های ناشی از آن در مراقبت از خود دچار مشکل شده اند، کسانی که به علت آسیب های ناشی از تصادف نمیتوانند فعالیت های شغلی خود را مانند قبل انجام بدهند و بسیاری افراد دیگر میتوانند از کمک یک کاردرمانگر استفاده کنند.



کاردرمانگر Occupational therapist به فرد ناتوان یاد میدهد که چگونه از خود مراقبت کند، به چه صورت کار کند و چگونه تفریح کند. به وی آموزش میدهد تا یاد بگیرد چگونه غذا بخورد، لباس بپوشد، حمام برود، غذا درست کند و کارهای خانه و مدرسه و محل کارش را انجام دهد.

کاردرمانگر هر چیزی را که مانع انجام فعالیت های طبیعی شخص باشد تغییر میدهد. وی در محیط زندگی و کار فرد تغییراتی میدهد تا وی بهتر بتواند زندگی کند. در نوع کار شخص تغییراتی میدهد تا بهتر بتواند از عهده وظایف محوله خود برآید. ابزارهای خاصی به فرد میدهد تا وی با کمک آنها بتواند بهتر کارهایش را انجام دهد و مهارت های فرد را در انجام فعالیت هایش افزایش میدهد. 




یک کاردرمانگر آموزش های لازم را دیده است تا با فردی که از لحاظ ذهنی قدری کند است و یا مشکلات عاطفی مانند افسردگی یا اضطراب دارد برخورد مناسب داشته و او را آماده یک زندگی بهتر کند.

کاردرمانی میتواند به بچه هایی که مشکلات زیر را دارند کمک کند

بیماری های مادرزادی و آسیب های موقع تولد
مشکلات حسی
آسیب های مغز و نخاع
مشکلات یادگیری
اوتیسم
روماتیسم مفصلی
اختلالات ذهنی و رفتاری
مشکلات ارتوپدی
تاخیر در رشد
بعد از عمل جراحی
سوختگی
اسپاینا بیفیدا
قطع عضو
سرطان
آسیب های شدید دست
ام اس، فلج مغزی





یک کاردرمانگر به کودک کمک میکند تا
مهارت های دستی خود را بهتر کرده و بتواند چیز ها را با دست خود بگیرد و رها کند و یا بتواند بهتر بنویسد
ارتباط بین چشم و دست خود را بهتر کند. بطور مثال با توپ بهتر بازی کند
کودکانی که مشکلات یادگیری دارند بتوانند کارهایی مانند حمام رفتن، لباس پوشیدن، شانه کردن موی سر، مسواک زدن، غذا خوردن توالت رفتن و بسیاری کارهای دیگر را بهتر انجام دهند
کودکانی که مشکلات رفتاری دراند بتوانند بهتر خشم خود را کنترل کنند
بتوانند از وسایلی مانند ویلچر و عصا بهتر استفاده کنند
کودکانی که مشکلات تمرکز دارند بتوانند مهارت های اجتماعی خود را بهتر کنند

کاردرمانگر ها در سازمان های بهزیستی، بیمارستان ها، مراکز بازپروری، مراکز پرستاری و مراکز اجتماعی کار میکنند.

----------


## nasser5190

> منطقه دو تا 3 هزار علامه


منطقه 3 ام

----------


## Mohseni

دوستان یه توضیحی در مورد خود گرایش میدید؟
یعنی اینکه کی باید گرایش انتخاب بشه و  اینا...

----------


## artim

> منطقه 3 ام



تا 4 هزار



> دوستان یه توضیحی در مورد خود گرایش میدید؟
> یعنی اینکه کی باید گرایش انتخاب بشه و  اینا...


گرایش رو بعضی رشته ها تو دانشگاه بعدا انتخاب میکنین

----------


## T!G3R

سلام داداش اریا 
داداش من کل صفحات تاپیک رو نخوندم 
ولی میتونی در مورد رشته ایتی و رشته کامپیوتر شاخه نرم افزار توضیحاتی بدی؟؟
در مورد بازار کار و اینده کاری منظورمه 
دمت گرم 
ممنونتم 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## vahyd

دوستان اینجا دانشجوی کارشناسی یا ارشد برق یا مکانیک دولتی خوب داریم ؟ یه سری سوال دارم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## Amin.Na

up  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hamid_MhD

*دادا میگم خبرنداری اخرین تراز قبولی پرستاری و اتاق و هوشبری در سال 95 دانشگاه سراسری و ازاد چند بوده؟؟تراز*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamid_MhD


دادا میگم خبرنداری اخرین تراز قبولی پرستاری و اتاق و هوشبری در سال 95 دانشگاه سراسری و ازاد چند بوده؟؟تراز


تراز دانشگاه ازاد اخرینش 
سهمیه عادی 7100 بود حدودا 
مازادش 6600 یا 6700 بود
ازاد با ترازه سراسری با رتبه ست 
اخرین رتبه برای سراسری هم 26000 یا 27000 بود 
دقیق یادم نیس*

----------


## M-A.

علوم کامپیوتر

----------


## Neutrophil

سلام. کسی میدونه واسه رشته اتاق عمل بعد چند ترم باید بریم بیمارستان و آیا حقوقی هم میدن یا مفتی باید واستی(به عنوان کارآموز)؟اگه حقوق میدن چقدره حقوقش؟ 
و اینکه بازار کار و شرایط شغلی واسه اتاق عمل بهتره یا هوشبری

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neutrophil


سلام. کسی میدونه واسه رشته اتاق عمل بعد چند ترم باید بریم بیمارستان و آیا حقوقی هم میدن یا مفتی باید واستی(به عنوان کارآموز)؟اگه حقوق میدن چقدره حقوقش؟ 
و اینکه بازار کار و شرایط شغلی واسه اتاق عمل بهتره یا هوشبری


درود 
حقوقشون زمان استخدام تقریبا برابره 
اما ترتیب راحت تر پیدا شدن کار :
پرستاری>اتاق عمل>هوشبری  البته نمیشه گفت کاملا دقیقه
اینارو یه فارغ التحصیل اتاق عمل که برای فیزیو داشت کنکور میداد بهم گفت 35 سالش بود آزمون اخر سنجش دیدمش 
درمورد حقوق کارورزی هم گفت 3-4 تومن برای هر ساعت میدن و اگه خیلی بیمارستان توپی باشه 5 تومن 
اینارو خودم جایی ندیدم شنیده هام از ایشونه

**ر.ا : یه 10 سالی میشد داشت اتاق عمل کار میکرد و میگفت اگه خفن کار کنم تا 7 تومن هم ماهی درامد دارم
ولی در حالت عادی 4-5 تومن میگیرم*

----------


## Aminsa

آقا سایت مکتب خونه رفته با همکاری چنتا از اساتید دانشگاه های شریف و تهران صحبت کرده در مورد رشته و انتخاب رشته!خیلی خوبه حتما استفاده کنین

----------


## Neutrophil

> *
> درود 
> حقوقشون زمان استخدام تقریبا برابره 
> اما ترتیب راحت تر پیدا شدن کار :
> پرستاری>اتاق عمل>هوشبری  البته نمیشه گفت کاملا دقیقه
> اینارو یه فارغ التحصیل اتاق عمل که برای فیزیو داشت کنکور میداد بهم گفت 35 سالش بود آزمون اخر سنجش دیدمش 
> درمورد حقوق کارورزی هم گفت 3-4 تومن برای هر ساعت میدن و اگه خیلی بیمارستان توپی باشه 5 تومن 
> اینارو خودم جایی ندیدم شنیده هام از ایشونه
> 
> ...


مرسی از راهنماییتون... اطلاع ندارین از بین 3 دانشکده علوم پزشکی تهران(تهران ، بهشتی ، ایران) کدومش تو رشته اتاق عمل سطح بالاتری داره؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neutrophil


مرسی از راهنماییتون... اطلاع ندارین از بین 3 دانشکده علوم پزشکی تهران(تهران ، بهشتی ، ایران) کدومش تو رشته اتاق عمل سطح بالاتری داره؟


نخیر اطلاعی ندارم*

----------


## javad12

> بچه ها کسی که بره ۶سال دندون پزشکی بخونه ینی بعدش نمیتونه مطب بزنه؟؟؟؟؟این راسته؟؟؟ آبجیم میگه دیگه به اونایی ک دندون پزشکی میخونن اجازه ی مطب نمیدن تا ۱۸سال ....و فقط میتونن تو بیمارستانا کار کنن.....اگه کسی اطلاعی داره بگه ....من هنوز قبول نشدم و قراره سال بعد کنکور بدم ...فقط خیلی وقته هدفم اینه و میخوام هر جور شده قبول بشم آبجیم لینو گفت یه خورده شک کردم تو هدفم ...اگه دوستان اطلاعی دارن بهم بگن مرسیییییییی


ناراحت نشو اگه شک کردی پس هدفت دندون نیس..
اگه هدفت دندون پزشکیه واست فرق نمیکنه کجا کار کنی..

----------


## ftm_mlh

> ناراحت نشو اگه شک کردی پس هدفت دندون نیس..
> اگه هدفت دندون پزشکیه واست فرق نمیکنه کجا کار کنی..


خب هدفمو با توجه به یه چیزایی انتخاب کردم دیگ ک فقط علاقه نیست .....هم علاقست هم بازار کار هم درامد هم پرستیژ و هم کللی چیز دیگ ......... :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mehrab98

> مرسی از راهنماییتون... اطلاع ندارین از بین 3 دانشکده علوم پزشکی تهران(تهران ، بهشتی ، ایران) کدومش تو رشته اتاق عمل سطح بالاتری داره؟


اول تهران
بهشتی و ایرانم تو پیرا خیلی باهم اختلاف سطح ندارن.

----------


## mehrab98

> _دوستان مشاور مدرسه ی ما میگفت کاردرمانی در آینده خیلی پر رونق میشه...
> ( یعنی وقتی که ما مدرک میگیریم، 4_5 سال دیگه)
> 
> من یه کم درباره ش تحقیق کردم، دیدم اصلا چیز خاصی نیست
> بنابراین رتبه ی خوبی هم نباید بخواد دیگه
> و فکر میکنم درآمدش هم اصلا بالا نباشه، حتی اگه بازار کارش حسابی گرم بشه!
> اما درباره ی درآمد و بازار کارش چیز خاصی  تو سایت های مختلف پیدا نکردم، لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره بگه
> مسلما فیزیو باید بهتر باشه، نه؟_


این پست قدیمی رو لازم بود ریپلای کنم که بگم تعجب میکنم یه مشاور دربارش گفته و درست هم گفته... من که الان تو دانشکده توانبخشی هستم میگم که واقعا داره خیلی اوج میگیره.. ولی خب شرایط کار واقعا سختی داره روحیه خیلی خیلی بالا.. چون هم کار منتال هم کار فیزیکی میکنید با معلولین.. 
خیلیا رشته های توانبخشیو نمیشناسن..

----------


## Lord Alireza

بنظر من همه رشته ها خوبن. مهم علاقه خود شخصه.

----------


## lanGaR_BizanJiR

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lord Alireza


بنظر من همه رشته ها خوبن. مهم علاقه خود شخصه.


نه فقط علاقه.توانایی هم مهمه

ضمنا بخشی از موفقیت رشته محل مناسب هستش*

----------


## Sina Nmt

چند روز پیش یه مقاله معرفی در مورد رشتم نوشتم، دوستانی که علاقمند بودن بخونن. لینکش تو امضام هست  :Yahoo (4):

----------

